# 2016 Bsl/mbl Challenge



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

Come grow with me ladies! This challenge starts on January 1 and goes until Dec 21, 2016.

Like this post and answer the following questions to join.

Starting length:
Goal month:
Inches from Bsl/Mbl:
Regimen:
Starting pic:

Check ins are in March,  June, September and December.  You can post as often as you like and pics are always welcome.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 18, 2015)

*Starting Length:* APL
*Goal Month:* Aug. 2016 BSL, Dec. 2016 MBL
*Inches from BSL/MBL:* 4.5 inches from BSL, 6 inches from MBL
*Regimen:* 1x week Oil prepoo, shampoo, steam DC. Protein 1x monthly. My hair unstretched is too short to brush against my clothes, so I don't protective style. Wash and Go, Braidouts or twists. Band and cover with satin bonnet nightly.
*Starting Pic: *Will post after next wash day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

Starting length: Bsb
Goal month: Bsl by April, Mbl by December
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: 3-4 inches
Regimen: I shampoo every week or 2 with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo. Afterwards I use a Kerastase mask for 5 minutes.  Garnier Sleek and shine cream is my leave in, moisturizer and heat protectant. I plan on straightening my hair twice a month on low heat with my wet/dry flatiron. I trim once a season on a beneficial day based on Morrocco Method. 

Starting pic below


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2015)

Starting length: *BSB*
Goal month: *December 2016*
Inches from Bsl/*Mbl*: *3 inches from MBL*
Regimen: *Shampoo biweekly, cowash biweekly, protein treatment biweekly, M&S every other day, Manetabolism vitamins, extra protein internally*
Starting pic:


----------



## PianoTiles (Dec 18, 2015)

Starting length: (Cut my hair so I have to check what length it is...it's probably at or an inch above APL)
Goal month: BSL... June/July 2016? (hopefully haha) and MBL by december of 2016
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: (gotta measure)
Regimen: Wash once a week, Deep condition once or twice a week(the second time I deep condition I'll cowash before hand or use diluted shampoo as to not dry out my hair) Deep condition with KeraCare Humecto mixed with olive oil and a little bit of coconut oil(tried this last week and even tho my hair doesn't seem to like coconut oil it responded really well to this mix!) or Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute (every other week probably, followed by deep conditioning with  KeraCare) Use Aphogee 2 Step every 6 weeks or whenever I notice extreme breakage(even though it's a protein, it really restored my hairs elasticity and I love that!) Relax at around 16 weeks, moisturize and seal...yada yada 
Starting pic: (soon)


----------



## stephshe (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in 

Starting length: I'm touching bsl now but my ends are thin so my goal is thick ends at bsl
Goal month December 2016
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: probably 4" until I get thick ends
Regimen: deep condition and protein treatments,take biotin,horsetail and vitamin supplements. will probably eventually get hairfinity pills again too, exercise 3 times a week,eat more veggies,more water and try to keep my hair tucked away with the help of wigs

Starting pic:


----------



## Daina (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm joining the club!

Starting length: *Between APL and BSB*
Goal month:* BSL by June; MBL by December*
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: *Will update 12/31 when I do a length check to know for sure*
Regimen: *co-wash and deep condition weekly; shampoo every 4 - 6 weeks; protein every 90 days or so; M&S every other day while in wash-n-go, twist outs or buns.  Use flat iron 1x per month as hubby HATES buns!  Currently taking Hair La Vie, prenatal vitamin and will be starting additional MSM in January. Also starting to use Amla oil to promote growth and control gray hair.*
Starting pic: *Will post 12/31 after length check*


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

@Daina how long does your hair stay straight after flatironing?


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 18, 2015)

Starting length: *APL*
Goal Month: *June-August 2016 BSL, October-December 2016 MBL*
Inches from BSL/MBL: *3-4 inches from BSL, 5-6 Inches from MBL
Regimen: Conditioner wash, Moisturize and seal daily. Shampoo once a week. Oil rinses when hair needs it. Take Biotin daily. Protective style is wet bunning, but I take it down everynight, shake it out and dry it in one long braid in the back. Pick it out and sleep with it loose. Wear it loose every three days but when I have time to air dry for 1 1/2 to 2 hours then do a tension blowdry (indirect heat) to loosen my curls and get some length back. Deep condition and Dominican blowout 1x per month.*

Starting pic:


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 18, 2015)

Starting length:Apl
Goal month:Bsl Aug 2016 Mbl Dec 2016
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: 4 inches til bsl, 6 inches til mbl
Regimen: Wash once a week.
Shampoo with chagrin valley herb garden shampoo bar
Deep condition with myhoneychild honey hair mask
Protein treatment when needed with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
Apply giovanni direct leave in
seal with hemp butter
style in either wash and go or braidout
Take biotin and multi vitamin everyday
Starting pic:http://[URL=http://s146.photobucket.com/user/BronxJazzy/media/19cf07ff-cff8-4075-85e9-9894cd7f5428.jpg.html][IMG]http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/19cf07ff-cff8-4075-85e9-9894cd7f5428.jpg


----------



## Daina (Dec 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Daina how long does your hair stay straight after flatironing?



@Prettymetty if I leave it alone, consistently wrap and not over moisturize I can get a week or 10 days. My issue comes in with my scalp getting tight and itchy especially in winter. If I over oil my scalp my hair just gets limp and kind of blah. Any longer than 10 days and my scalp can't take it. How about you, how long does yours last?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just had my wash day after two weeks. Had extra shedding that I didn't like.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 20, 2015)

My hair came out so good today. I let it air dry for over and hour and let the curls dry, then I stretched it out with my blowdryer. My curls came out perfect, they were shiny, loose, bouncy and my length fell at basically APL. I should have left it alone but I decided to play with it a little too much and messed up the curls  now it's back in a braid. I'm glad  it's healthy and getting longer though..

It feels good to not feel obligated to flat iron my hair to stretch it out for length because now when I do it looks too flat and uneven. The only time it looks good when it's straight is when i have my hair done at the Dominican salon and I can only get it to last a day or two. I don't know how to wrap my hair and maybe it wouldn't stay anyway because my hair is so fine and I sweat at night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 20, 2015)

I wore a donut bun to work today with a headband. I just took down my bun and massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil. I'm looking forward to washing my hair again Thursday. I get to try another Kerastase mask (Cristalliste).


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok, I'll take another crack at it

Starting length: APL
Goal month: BSL- March 2016, MBL- June 2016
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: 3+ inches to MBL
Regimen: Wash/Prepoo weekly, Cowash weekly, Hard protein every 3 months, Light every month in between. Protective styling 8 months out of the year.


Starting pic:


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll official join in January.I took my braids out and I believe I only made it to BSB but i'll do an official length check the last day of the month.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 21, 2015)

Practicing using paint for my comparison photos. I'm going to need to buy the length check tshirt. You can hardly see my hair with this gray shirt on. But this picture is a natural hair, straight hair comparison photo. I bought some hair bonnets and dooby wraps today so the next time I have a blowout I can wrap my hair and cover it at night. I've been watching videos on youtube on how to wrap your hair and I think I can do it. I'm going to try anyway,  Ok, so this picture I attached. You click it twice to get it big enough to really see. Click on it once to open it up, and then once it's opened you can click it again and it will get bigger. Is there a milestone name to when you're past APL but not yet BSL? That's where I am now. I'm about 2 inches away from BSL.


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> Practicing using paint for my comparison photos. I'm going to need to buy the length check tshirt. You can hardly see my hair with this gray shirt on. But this picture is a natural hair, straight hair comparison photo. I bought some hair bonnets and dooby wraps today so the next time I have a blowout I can wrap my hair and cover it at night. I've been watching videos on youtube on how to wrap your hair and I think I can do it. I'm going to try anyway,  Ok, so this picture I attached. You click it twice to get it big enough to really see. Click on it once to open it up, and then once it's opened you can click it again and it will get bigger. Is there a milestone name to when you're past APL but not yet BSL? That's where I am now. I'm about 2 inches away from BSL.



Hi @Caramel74 I believe the in-between would be BSB - below shoulder blade. That is where I think I am as well, I'm new to the forum though and could be wrong.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree with @Daina. The in between length is called bsb. That's my length right now. Bsl is forever an inch away  I should be Bsl for sure by March even with my slow growth rate.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 22, 2015)

yup it's called BSB if you google hair length chart it shows it.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I agree with @Daina. The in between length is called bsb. That's my length right now. Bsl is forever an inch away  I should be Bsl for sure by March even with my slow growth rate.


Turn that frown upside down because you are _only_ an inch away from BSL that's great! That's very long. I can remember when I BC'd or when the hairdresser hacked all my hair off and gave me layers. I'm glad I'm not where I used to be that's for sure and when I had my Dominican blowout I was ecstatic. My hair was in a wet bun all summer for work and that is how I wear it to work because I can just take a shower to wake up, moisturize and seal, and put it away. Because of that my hair just thrived and thrived.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 22, 2015)

Biotin is really growing my hair faster. I looked at old pictures of when I bc'd in May and there's a huge difference. Not only that but it's making my hair thicker. I was getting thinning in my crown area and just took a pic of the thinning area and it's filling out. I really thought I was going bald but it's at least 75% better. Thank God!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

BronxJazzy said:


> Biotin is really growing my hair faster. I looked at old pictures of when I bc'd in May and there's a huge difference. Not only that but it's making my hair thicker. I was getting thinning in my crown area and just took a pic of the thinning area and it's filling out. I really thought I was going bald but it's at least 75% better. Thank God!!!


Biotin didn't seem to make a difference in my growth rate. I already take a hair vitamin so maybe I don't need extra biotin...

I stopped taking garlic too, because I ran out. My postpartum shedding is finally over anyway. 

I might wash and straighten my hair tomorrow since Christmas and Christmas eve will be spent with family. My mom wants to make pecan candy like we used to when I was a kid


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm going to prepoo overnight with Kerastase Fibrexpans from the resistance line. Tomorrow I will wash and dc


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 22, 2015)

I had my hair flat ironed at Mastercuts. I wanted to see what they could come up with because my Dominican salon is closed on Sunday and I have picture day with my boyfriend. I did my curly style but I didn't want to be stuck just in case. It's almost impossible for me to leave my hair alone when it's down and sometimes my curls are whacky. If it wasn't picture day then I wouldn't be as concerned. So for $12 she didn't do bad at all. She didn't pressure me to cut my hair as I thought she would. She just flat ironed it and understood when I told her that I almost give up doing it myself because it never comes out the same. It's mostly because they take smaller sections and straighten in the direction of your hair so it has more volume. It's _still_ not as good as my Dominican salon but it's better than nothing and it was raining today too. The things we have to go through....


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

@Caramel74 $12 for a flatiron? That's a steal! Where do you live? I need Mastercuts in my life lol


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 $12 for a flatiron? That's a steal! Where do you live? I need Mastercuts in my life lol



Wow I was thinking the same thing, very cheap!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 23, 2015)

Starting Picture:
 Starting length: BSL
Goal month: June 2016 Birthday Month
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: Think I'm BSL, a long way to MBL
Regimen: Good wash, condition, leave in conditioner and back in a wig for 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty if I leave it alone, consistently wrap and not over moisturize I can get a week or 10 days. My issue comes in with my scalp getting tight and itchy especially in winter. If I over oil my scalp my hair just gets limp and kind of blah. Any longer than 10 days and my scalp can't take it. How about you, how long does yours last?


When I straighten myself it only lasts a week. A salon blowout lasts a few weeks, but they use a blowdryer, flatiron and higher heat. I just airdry and do one pass on 300 degrees.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Biotin didn't seem to make a difference in my growth rate. I already take a hair vitamin so maybe I don't need extra biotin...
> 
> I stopped taking garlic too, because I ran out. My postpartum shedding is finally over anyway.
> 
> I might wash and straighten my hair tomorrow since Christmas and Christmas eve will be spent with family. My mom wants to make pecan candy like we used to when I was a kid


I think the reason why biotin and a multi vitamin works so well for me is because I was very deficient of vitamins when I got checked out at the doctor.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 23, 2015)

I heard kiss my face upper management gel changed formulas and had to try the new one. Last time I was natural this gel was holy grail status so I was hoping the reformulation didn't change that. This is first day hair after putting it in a pineapple for a few hrs and refreshing with my q redew.

What I like about this gel is I don't have to be cautous about how much I use. With eco styler the results aren't consistant. I can have a great full wash and go one time and the next time a sparse limp one. This is my second time using the kiss my face and the results are the same as the first.

So it looks like this gel is still holy grail status. My hair and me are happy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

@BronxJazzy I think I may have a sulfur deficiency,  because liquid gold oil is transforming my hair. It is growing faster and softer. I don't eat a lot of eggs or meat so I need to supplement my diet with sulfur or apply it topically.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful curls Bronx. How do you like your Q redew? Is it the handheld one?


----------



## gemruby41 (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Starting length: Bsb
> Goal month: Bsl by April, Mbl by December
> Inches from Bsl/Mbl: 3-4 inches
> Regimen: I shampoo every week or 2 with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo. Afterwards I use a Kerastase mask for 5 minutes.  Garnier Sleek and shine cream is my leave in, moisturizer and heat protectant. I plan on straightening my hair twice a month on low heat with my wet/dry flatiron. I trim once a season on a beneficial day based on Morrocco Method.
> ...


Do you use all your Kerastase masks for 5 minutes or do you somtimes go longer?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful curls Bronx. How do you like your Q redew? Is it the handheld one?


Yeah it's the handheld steamer and it's amazing. It truly transformed my wash and go status. I can refresh without getting shrinkage and the wash and goes last longer. I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

gemruby41 said:


> Do you use all your Kerastase masks for 5 minutes or do you somtimes go longer?


If I wash my hair in the sink I use the mask for 20 minutes with heat, but sink washing hurts my neck.  Usually I wash it in the shower and use the mask for 5-10 minutes. The results are great either way.


----------



## gemruby41 (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> If I wash my hair in the sink I use the mask for 20 minutes with heat, but sink washing hurts my neck.  Usually I wash it in the shower and use the mask for 5-10 minutes. The results are great either way.


Thanks, I have some Kerastase masks and was wondering if heat or no heat made a difference.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 $12 for a flatiron? That's a steal! Where do you live? I need Mastercuts in my life lol


I live in Rhode Island. It's like a supercuts but it's a lot more relaxing. It's a more comfortable environment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> I live in Rhode Island. It's like a supercuts but it's a lot more relaxing. It's a more comfortable environment.


hmmm. I will do a google search to see if there is one in my area.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 23, 2015)

*Starting length:*  APL

*Goal month:*  December 2016

*Inches from Bsl/Mbl*:  BSL (2.5 inches) & MBL (4.5 inches).

*Regimen:  *LCO, massage scalp & baggy overnight daily; PrePoo DC & CW on Tuesdays; Alternate between PrePoo DC & CW and Oil PrePoo & Shampoo on Saturdays; Invert 1 week/month.

*Starting pic:  *Will update when I take my hair down on Saturday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomorrow when I straighten my hair I'm going to turn up the heat a bit. 350-375 should be high enough. I got a new John Frieda straightening cream. The smell of Garnier is getting old


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm in!!!!
Starting length: Armpit Length
Goal month: July?
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: I refuse to get anal anymore about my hair so not measuring the inches anymore
Regimen: Prepooing, shampooing, deep conditioning and adding additional treatments like honey, olive oil, yogurt etc, inversions once a month, green house effect 3-5x a week, use mn/sulphur oil mix at least every other day, daily scalp massages, protective styling with braids or cornrows to be carried at least 4 -6 weeks
Starting pic:  Hope this suffices as i really haven't gotten around to taking pictures of my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

Your hair is the same length as mine @fifigirl. It's apl in front and bsb in the back.

Are you still transitioning?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

Challenger List:
Fifigirl
Froreal3
Nightingale
PianoTiles
Stephshe
Caramel74
Bronxjazzy
ClassyJSP
Ms.Tatiana
Morgandenae
Daina
Gemruby41
Trclemons
Prettymetty
SouthernStunner
Ivr
Geekyjade
Godyssey
Ethansmama
Aggie
Itsjusthair88
Scorpiolove
Sharifeh
Beauti
Karlajamaica
Mjon912


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair is the same length as mine @fifigirl. It's apl in front and bsb in the back.
> 
> Are you still transitioning?


I am trying to transition.....cut my hair at the back so it's apl at the back now,been braiding my hair so i don't dwell much on it as i need it to grow back asap. But i'm getting bored....I just like to see my hair straight, so thinking of exploring roller sets.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> I am trying to transition.....cut my hair at the back so it's apl at the back now,been braiding my hair so i don't dwell much on it as i need it to grow back asap. But i'm getting bored....I just like to see my hair straight, so thinking of exploring roller sets.


Or you could airdy in plaits/braids and lightly flatiron every couple weeks. 

I bet your hair would look great with a caruso steam rollerset.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Or you could airdy in plaits/braids and lightly flatiron every couple weeks.
> 
> I bet your hair would look great with a caruso steam rollerset.


Amusingly i have those things at the back of my wardrobe, i have only used them twice..........I think i will try air drying in braids and then lightly flat iron...sounds like the lazy girls guide to straight hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> Amusingly i have those things at the back of my wardrobe, i have only used them twice..........I think i will try air drying in braids and then lightly flat iron...sounds like the lazy girls guide to straight hair


Haha. It works for this lazy girl. I don't have the energy to blowdry


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2015)

Washed my hair with Redken Cleansing Cream. It's definitely not as stripping as shampoo can be, especially for a clarifier, so I like it. I also used Redken scalp exfoliator. Not sure if it did anything, but scalp and hair feel good. Still taking this Manetabolism, but I added the B-complex because I noticed increased shedding last week. I am still drinking protein and keeping up with my protein treatments. My hair is in twists right now that I hope to last two weeks. I did a quick lc of my nape and its about 11 inches, so I think it grew some from my previous small trim in October. If I can get another inch by March, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

As soon as I have my coffee I will start on my hair. It has already been stretched in braids, so I just have to detangle and flatiron.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is a side view of today's flatiron.  I used 375 degrees and Frizz ease straight fixation cream. My technique is improving!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

trclemons said:


> *Starting length:*  APL
> 
> *Goal month:*  December 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a side view of today's flatiron.  I used 375 degrees and Frizz ease straight fixation cream. My technique is improving!



It looks good. Love your results, and the blue comes out well in this pic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It looks good. Love your results, and the blue comes out well in this pic.


Thanks.  It has actually faded a lot. I want to try a shade of red next


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a side view of today's flatiron.  I used 375 degrees and Frizz ease straight fixation cream. My technique is improving!


Your hair's looking good!!! Cant wait to take my braids out in february and have hair straightened.


In meantime i washed my braids by spraying ACV + water mix on my scalp...Massaged it in and then kept it in for 30 mins before rinsing it out and then i deep conditioned with my creme of nature intensive conditioner. Kept it on for over an hour whilst i exercised and then rinsed out....airdried during the day and in the evening sealed hair with my shea butter mix....I have become so used to washing and dcing in my braids that it feels so easy. My scalp feels so good and i just massaged my castor oil/sesame oil /peppermint and Rosemary oil+ MN mix into my scalp...i'm on Day 6 of Inversions


----------



## Daina (Dec 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a side view of today's flatiron.  I used 375 degrees and Frizz ease straight fixation cream. My technique is improving!



Good job! I typically flat iron on 375 or 380 with no issues.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2015)

I wore a headband today with a tuck and roll style. After work I took of my headband and had these beautiful curls.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I wore a headband today with a tuck and roll style. After work I took of my headband and had these beautiful curls.



Really nice!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 27, 2015)

*Starting Length:*  Barley APL
*Goal Month:  *Dec 2016 Full BSL 
*Inches from BSL/MBL: * 5.5 inches from BSL 
*Regimen:* Back to back weaves for the year.  Co-wash 1x per week, co-wash and dc 1x per week.  Oil leave into braids every other day.  Shampoo 1x per month.  Hairburst vitamins every morning.
*Starting Pic: *Will post after next install 16 Jan. 2016


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2015)

I added you to the challenger list @SouthernStunner


----------



## Daina (Dec 28, 2015)

Only 3 more days till I get a blow-out and flat iron on 12/31, can't wait! It's been a month since I've had heat of any kind and just about a month since starting Hair La Vie vitamins. Very anxious to see the changes once straight, I will be in a wet bun till then.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Since my last length check two months ago, there hasn't been any noticeable length, but my hair is growing healthy. Mastercuts didn't do bad for an emergency flatiron. This is also fighting rain. I cannot do a regular wrap, my hair just keeps falling down.

However, I_ can _do a crosswrap and this is day two with walking home in the rain with my hair tucked in my coat and a hood on. It still feels good. I promised my boyfriend curly hair for picture day (and he reminded me, lol) but I chickened out last minute because when I got to the mall it was a little frizzy and shrunken because of too much time infront of the mirror _and_ the fricken rain. Actually I think there is a little inchie there.


----------



## iVR (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm joining. 

Starting length: APL
Goal month: BSL March'16 and MBL August '16
Inches from Bsl/ Mbl: BSL - 1 inch and MBL -4 inches (Cheers for being short)
Regimen: Wash 2-3x a week and wear a wash and go or bun
Starting pic:


----------



## geekyjade (Dec 28, 2015)

Starting length: APL
Goal month: BSL- June 2016, MBL/December 2016
Inches from Bsl 3 inches/Mbl 4-5 inches
Regimen: Prepoo (mixture of JBCO, Coconut, Olive, Shea Oil) weekly,
shampoo with organix biotin shampoo,
DC weekly with moisturizing conditioner
Protein Conditioner 1x month
Protective styling by whole wigs throughout the year (mostly during the winter) or when I give hair a break (bunning or wash n gos in the summer)
Baggy every other day with ponytail only and whole hair 1x week
Taking Hairfinity vitamins

Starting pic: APL length







  (unfortunately, this is the only pic I've taken at APL)


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2015)

@Caramel74 you two look so cute!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the challenge @iVR and @geekyjade


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 you two look so cute!


aw, thank you!


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 29, 2015)

...Wrong Thread.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

Today, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca CW on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd & rinsed it out, and rinsed out 80% of the Aussie Moist Conditioner.

Air dried and LCOB'd with Cream & Coco Flower Martini Mist, KJ Naturals Lavendar & Lemongrass Leave In, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Keravada Oil on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO around the edges and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter on ends.

I have massaged my scalp and I will baggy overnight.  My scalp and hair is .


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought a couple new headbands today. One has sparkly stones and the other has rose petals and faux pearls. If I have to wear buns to work they will be fancy buns


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 30, 2015)

Me and my hair are going through it right now. She mad fusing tangling and breaking and I'm just over her. Luckily I'm scheduled for my mini twist install this weekend. Much needed. Bye felicia.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to join! It's ambitious with my starting length but I'm aiming for 12 inches in 2016 so I'm claiming it.
Starting length: about 7 inches. The pic is from Dec 6.
Goal month: September BSL +7 inches (after trims) December MBL +9 inches.
Regimen: crotchet braids for the year, 6-8 weeks on, 1-2 weeks off.
Vitamins/ supplements: protein shakes, msm, biotin, bamboo, collagen, multivitamin.
Growth aids: mtg, mn, essential oils.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm adding you to the challenger list @Godyssey  and @EthansMama


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2015)

Tonight I moisturized and detangled my hair in sections.  Then I massaged my scalp with mn and peppermint oil. I'm wearing a baggy for 30 minutes and then I will do my bedtime routine (cross wrap).


----------



## grow (Dec 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @BronxJazzy I think I may have a sulfur deficiency,  because liquid gold oil is transforming my hair. It is growing faster and softer. I don't eat a lot of eggs or meat so I need to supplement my diet with sulfur or apply it topically.


Hi @Prettymetty , could you please share with us more about this Liquid Gold? How long have you used it and where do you get it from? Tia


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

grow said:


> Hi @Prettymetty , could you please share with us more about this Liquid Gold? How long have you used it and where do you get it from? Tia


Liquid Gold is a sulfur oil with peppermint and other essential oils. It has an earthy herbal smell. I bought a 4oz bottle for $10 from Amazon, but next time I will order it directly from the liquid gold website. 

I use it once or twice a week and it is making my hair grow faster than the normal 1/4 inch a month.


----------



## grow (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi ladies! BSL/MBL goal achiever, signing up! Let's do this!

Starting length:
BSB

Goal month:
ANYTIME is fine with me but if I'm BSL by early June and MBL by early December , even better!

Inches from Bsl/Mbl:
2&1/2 inches to BSL and 4&1/2 inches to MBL

Regimen:
Co wash or poo after overnight oil/dc treatments 2-3 times a week
Texlaxed, ayurveda, tea/coffee rinses/spritzes, haven't used direct heat since 2014 and will try not to use heat all 2016

Starting pic: here it is:


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm so excited my hair feels so good! I pre-poo'd last night with Amla and coconut oils. Co-washed with Wen Fig cleansing conditioner, did an ACV and black tea rinse for shedding and finally a DC with SM Raw Shea Butter masque. I moisturized and sealed with QP olive and mango butter moisturizer, sealed with almond oil and Shea butter. 
I blow dried my hair for the first time in a month and my sister flat ironed and feather curled it for me! My hair is so soft and bouncy!!!! Attached is my starting picture from 1 month ago in the blue length shirt. The pics in the red length shirt are from today. Definitely need to trim about an inch but waiting for the right time on the calendar. I've definitely gained about 2 inches in growth since starting the Hair La Vie vitamins.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Had a good wash day today. Hair and scalp feel good. Used Olaplex that I bought. If this can help reduce shedding and breakage, I'll be happy. I have one more day in my first month back on the Manetabolism vitamins. I haven't had any acne issues...but I am not acne prone so... I'm still drinking my protein shakes. I will do a protein treatment with Megatek next week since I haven't done one in a couple weeks.

I measured some spots of my hair and it is about 11" in most parts and 12" on the right side of my head. I had trimmed to about 10 inches mid October, so that is about an inch of growth since then. So that's great. My plan is to get to 12" in most spots by my bday in March. Hopefully I can do that. I want my bang area back to 14" because that was the longest it had been before I trimmed back in the Spring. It's about 11" now.


----------



## beauti (Dec 31, 2015)

*Hi ladies! I think this is a more realistic challenge for me.

Starting length: Apl or longer 

Goal month: 1st goal bsl by March
Goal month: 2nd goal mbl by june

Regimen: prepoo once a week, cowash at least 3x a week, apply products in shower on cowash days and bun.*

*Starting pic: in a couple days
*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't remember if I joined this challenge or not but I'm in. I just measured my hair this morning and whadya know? I'm APL. SO I GUESS MY NEXT STOP IS BSL.  

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey regimen buddy @Aggie. I'm adding you to the challenger list on page 2


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year beauties!

I planned on wearing my hair until March, but I found a cute L part Ombre lob wig yesterday. I'm going to wear her while I baby my hair and stop the breakage that I've been having.  

I probably won't blow out my hair until hubby's bday the end of this month.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

I decided to kick off the year with a bang: 

1.  Pre-poo'd overnight with an AVJ mix 
2.  Mixed Soultanicals Scalp Detox with ORS DC and sat under a heat cap for 1 hour 
3.  Cowashed  with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
4.  Used SSI Reconstructor
5.  Rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture African Black Balancing Conditioner 
6.  LCOB'd with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine Argan Oil on length, Kyra Shea Medley Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I can't remember if I joined this challenge or not but I'm in. I just measured my hair this morning and whadya know? I'm APL. SO I GUESS MY NEXT STOP IS BSL.
> 
> Here is my starting pic:


*Finally my update for the challenge:*


*Current hair length = *I think I'm APL now but a month ago I wasn't so I guess I'm going for BSB/BSL for 2016.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Mildly Texlaxed once every 10-12 months

*Goal Month = *My birth month - October 2016

*Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wigs, half wigs, buns alternately.

* Regimen: *Wash and DC once a week to every 10 days depending on time available. Prepoo and oil rinse when I color/henna my hair - once a month. Inversion - 1 week a month for 5 minutes each day. Scalp massages for 3-5 minutes before inversions with hair potion/castor oil, MN and essential oils.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I am 3.5 inches from BSL and I will be exercising, drinking lots of water, keeping up with my vitamin intake and very little manipulation of my hair. My hair does not like to be excessively touched anyway - I learned this the hard way.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm in!
*Starting Length:* _scraggly MBL_
*Goal Month:* full _MBL by Dec 2016_
*Inches from BSL/MBL:* _1.5-2 to MBL_
*Regimen:* _Shampoo/protein as_ _needed, DC at least weekly, babying ends and inverting_
*Starting Pic: 
*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

I just ordered a length check shirt. Once it arrives I can start using it to track my growth


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a set of twists with braided roots in. I'm going to be taking them down every two weeks. I've reincorporated NJoy's sulfur oil. I'll be using it every other day. So far the tweeks I've made for better growth and retention are:
*More protein* internal and topically
*Vitamins:* Manetabolism (contains 5000 mcg of biotin) and B-complex
*Keep twists in longer* to reduce manipulation (take down every biweekly instead of each week). I'll DC in my twists and do protein on loose hair.
*Sulfur oil:* Stay consistent with it. I'll be using NJoy oil about 4-5x per week.
*Dust:* Every three month, I'll dust about 1/8" to 1/4" off.

I'll be maintaining my hair in twist updos like I always do and moisturizing and sealing my hair every other day/when it feels dry throughout the week.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 2, 2016)

Doing an oil rinse tomorrow and going without straightening for a while. I'm going to try to do a month. I was going to get my hair done Friday but I think I'm going to save the $40. My wash and go with tension blowdry (indirect heat at 70% dry or so) has been going pretty good. I'd rather see some growth the next time I go, give my hair a long break, and just moisturize and seal for now.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 3, 2016)

Did my oil rinse and it was a huge success!  The oil rinse helps so much with my ends. It seems like it makes them thicker and not tangled or dry at all. I wet my hair and combed through it, applied extra virgin olive oil, combed it through, bunned it for a half and hour, then conditioner washed it. After that it was towel dry and apply regular products. I don't know if I ever listed my products so I'm posting them here:

Shampoo: *Suave Professionals Keratin Infusion Shampoo Lower Sulfates*
Conditioner: *Suave Professionals Moroccan Infusion Conditioner with Moroccan Argan oil*
CoWash: *Aussie Moist Conditioner*
Leave in:* Infusium23 Repair and Renew with argan oil and keratin*
Sealer: *Argan oil*
Oil Rinse: *Extra Virgin Olive Oil*

Shampoo once a week. Oil Rinses when needed (I guess that's my DC) CoWash M&S everyday. Straighten no more than twice a month. Sometimes only once per month and right now I'm on a personal no direct heat challenge.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2016)

@Daina your bra looks really low hun. Your hair is really long!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2016)

Update:

Did both my scalp massage and inversion this evening. Day 1 complete.


----------



## iVR (Jan 3, 2016)

So I washed my hair and found out why Pantene's cleansing conditioner is on close out sale. Great conditioner, but the cleansing aspect is a joke. Anyways pulled out some good ole shampoo to fix that and conditioned and deep conditioned, aka got lazy, and styled my hair as usual. The Renpure coconut creme leave in conditioner and eco styler gel are my only styling products. They always leave my hair soft not matter the weather and humidity.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would love to join in - 

*Starting length: *BSL
*Goal month: *Anytime in Q4 (September-December 2016)
*Inches from Bsl/Mbl: *I'm about 3-4 inches from MBL
*Regimen: *I am newly relaxed, so still working on that, but I know thusfar:

Pre-poo with oils/hot oil treatment before shampoo
Shampoo every 1-2 weeks
Protein (when needed, still working on my moisture/protein balance) with Aphogee 2-minute in the shower (I may add in another, heavier protein if I feel my hair needs it)
Moisture DC (few different options) under heat EVERY SINGLE WASH
Styling - alternate between protective style (buns, flat twists, wigs, etc.) and "out" styles (twist outs, braid outs, etc.)
I am also on the sulphur challenge, so I want to do that every other day and co-wash if necessary
Moisturize every night on the ends and seal
*Starting pic: December 2015




*


----------



## iVR (Jan 4, 2016)

So apparently heat coming out of the vents at work is more detrimental to my hair than the going to get colder winter we're having in the south.  Being outside has never turned my hair this crispy unless there was zero humidity. That heat was so high that it probably could have dried my soaking wet hair by the end of my day. I had to spray my hair down when I got home.  It's frizzy but at least it's soft again.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 4, 2016)

iVR said:


> So apparently heat coming out of the vents at work is more detrimental to my hair than the going to get colder winter we're having in the south.  Being outside has never turned my hair this crispy unless there was zero humidity. That heat was so high that it probably could have dried my soaking wet hair by the end of my day. I had to spray my hair down when I got home.  It's frizzy but at least it's soft again.


You could try getting a humidifier for your office. The heat makes your hair feel crispy because it's a dry heat. The humidifier would put moisture back in the air allowing your hair to stay moist.


----------



## iVR (Jan 4, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> You could try getting a humidifier for your office. The heat makes your hair feel crispy because it's a dry heat. The humidifier would put moisture back in the air allowing your hair to stay moist.




I do have a humidifier, but it's not built to defeat what that vent was putting out. I may need to get a bigger one. Any suggestions?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 4, 2016)

iVR said:


> I do have a humidifier, but it's not built to defeat what that vent was putting out. I may need to get a bigger one. Any suggestions?


My sister bought a honeywell one for my mom and it's really good. I don't know the exact model but I know they make some good humidifiers. Check Amazon.


----------



## Daina (Jan 4, 2016)

FollicleFanatic said:


> @Daina your bra looks really low hun. Your hair is really long!



Thanks, now that you say it, it does look low? When I straighten at the end of this month I'll use a better bra.


----------



## Daina (Jan 4, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> I would love to join in -
> 
> *Starting length: *BSL
> *Goal month: *Anytime in Q4 (September-December 2016)
> ...



@itsjusthair88 your hair is very thick and pretty!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome @itsjusthair88! Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2016)

Week 1 is almost over and we are doing great. I do need to improve my overall diet and incorporate a workout regimen. 

Question of the week:
When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Week 1 is almost over and we are doing great. I do need to improve my overall diet and incorporate a workout regimen.
> 
> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?


Reaching my goal will be a reward itself. But I'll probably get a blowout and buy an outfit.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Reaching my goal will be a reward itself. But I'll probably get a blowout and buy an outfit.


Agreed. If it's warm when I reach my goal I will buy a cute backless sun dress. If it's cold I will just get new boots or a purse.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Week 1 is almost over and we are doing great. I do need to improve my overall diet and incorporate a workout regimen.
> 
> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?


Hmm, good question. I want something Gucci (not perfume, don't like gucci perfumes at all) so maybe that might be my motivation to bony up the dough for.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 5, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Week 1 is almost over and we are doing great. I do need to improve my overall diet and incorporate a workout regimen.
> 
> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?



I probably won't reward myself.  I will just measure how many inches it will take to get to my next milestone length.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I probably won't reward myself.  I will just measure how many inches it will take to get to my next milestone length.


What is your ultimate goal?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, good question. I want something Gucci (not perfume, don't like gucci perfumes at all) so maybe that might be my motivation to bony up the dough for.


Yassss! As a mom I feel guilty for making big purchases for me, but I think I deserve a nice handbag. I might get myself a Louis bag for my bday in June. Hopefully I'm bsl by then...


----------



## Daina (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Week 1 is almost over and we are doing great. I do need to improve my overall diet and incorporate a workout regimen.
> 
> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?



Like others have said, reaching my short term goal of BSL by June with great ends would be reward enough. But hopefully in conjunction with reaching that milestone I will be able to get a hair appointment with Reniece and company and can treat myself to a hair consult. If not I'll be like @trclemons and measuring how far till MBL...Lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I think I'm going to wash my hair today. I haven't washed it since Christmas Eve... I was supposed to wash and flatiron for the New Year,  but I got a wig instead. My ends are protected and I still look presentable. 

I haven't used my Silk Elements scalp treatment in a while so I will start with that, prepoo with Kerastase Therapiste,  shampoo with Cream of Nature and dc with Kerastase Chroma Captive. Once dry I will moisturize and rebraid my celies.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> @itsjusthair88 your hair is very thick and pretty!





Prettymetty said:


> Welcome @itsjusthair88! Your hair is lovely.



Oh thank you guys so much!

For the question of the week - when I reach MBL I am going to cry of relief (j/k!), but I think I am going to finally buy myself a steamer or if I am feeling really good, one of those dryer/steamer combos. 

I purchased a nice half-wig that has that Italian Yaki kind of texture, so I can give my whole head a rest, I have been over-styling it like crazy and it's a miracle i still have any on my head LOL. This weekend is wash day with an Amla/coconut oil pre-poo, Aphogee's 2-minute keratin protein treatment and then a new DC from Eden's Naturals (I think that's the name). Then it's braids except for a small portion for leave out and the wig.

I'm so excited to put my hair away for a while.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?



Hmm that's a good one. I'll probably treat myself to some hair products I've been wanting to try. I'm boring lol. By then I will have a very long list to choose from 

I thought I'd try flat twisting my hair into a beehive with a leave out so my end are tucked away but eh.. 
It wasn't too lumpy and no one noticed. My bestie got real close to my follicles and couldn't tell but I could. 
So today I shampooed, protein treated and DC'd my leave out to flat iron it. Will retwist the rest straight back to lay flatter under my wig.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I still haven't washed my hair. I've been doing laundry,  cooking,  etc. Now that the house is clean I can start on my hair. 

Hopefully my length check shirt gets here this week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yassss! As a mom I feel guilty for making big purchases for me, but I think I deserve a nice handbag. I might get myself a Louis bag for my bday in June. Hopefully I'm bsl by then...


Love the way you think! Louis vuitton is awesome too but we don't carry it here in the Bahamas. Also all leather goods are duty free here so it would cost less for me at home than in the US


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I still haven't washed my hair. I've been doing laundry,  cooking,  etc. Now that the house is clean I can start on my hair.
> 
> Hopefully my length check shirt gets here this week.


where did you get your shirt? I thnk they are so expensive, esp on amazon


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Inversion day 4 complete today for me with scalp oil massage


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> where did you get your shirt? I thnk they are so expensive, esp on amazon


I ordered it from Spreadshirt.com. It was $16 plus shipping. I tried to make a shirt (twice) and they both looked like poop lol. Now I don't have to worry about wearing the same bra or tank top for length checks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I ordered it from Spreadshirt.com. It was $16 plus shipping. I tried to make a shirt (twice) and they both looked like poop lol. Now I don't have to worry about wearing the same bra or tank top for length checks.


Have to check them out. That's the best price I've seen so far.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2016)

I am really tired today. I'm literally still in bed. I better make myself a latte and get moving. I have to redo my wig braids today


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2016)

Still going strong with my blow out and curl from last Thursday!!!! I definitely will be able to make it past 7 days and will try to push for 2 weeks.  My scalp feels good after massaging with avocado and almond oil last night and then doing my inversion.  My hubby is loving it too and will complain once I go back to bunning! Lol...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2016)

I did my celies. Hopefully it's can leave in this set for 2 weeks. That means I have to go light with the stinky sulfur oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the week:
> When you reach your hair goal how will you reward yourself?



When I get dis three inches, I'm gonna flat iron (lightly), wear it in some cute little style for about a week, buy myself some hair accessories and maybe a coupla products, then keep on growing! lol MBL was my original goal when I first came here. WL is/was just a pipe dream.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jan 7, 2016)

*Starting Length*: APL (11-12")
*Goal Month*: Dec. 2016 -BSL
Inches from *BSL*/MBL: about 5 inches from BSL
*Regimen*: sew-in every 10 weeks. Oil scalp as necessary w/ castor oil. After take down, do a thorough shampoo (CON), protein treatment (Joico) and condition(KeraCare). Low manipulation w/ the exception of my leave out. I've been doing this for the past year and I'm at APL which for me was a bit of a surprise. I know my hair grows slowly but so far I'm at 11-12"of natural hair (which shrinks up to like 4"). Last relaxer was Aug/Sept 2013. 
*Starting Pic:* attached

blown out hair 1-4-16


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2016)

@ScorpioLove I'm adding you to the challenger list on page 2


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2016)

Day 5 inversion done, no massage, moisturized and sealed also.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Have to check them out. That's the best price I've seen so far.






Ring in the New Year with *15% Off Your Entire Order*.

Enter the code *NEWYEAR15* at checkout through January 12th!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure that I inverted yesterday,  so I'm doing it today.


----------



## Daina (Jan 8, 2016)

Treating myself to a Komaza hair analysis for my birthday this weekend!  Super excited to see my hair under the microscope and curious as to what their recommendations will be.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

Daina said:


> Treating myself to a Komaza hair analysis for my birthday this weekend!  Super excited to see my hair under the microscope and curious as to what their recommendations will be.


Awesome! Please let us know what they say. I want to get one for my bday, but that isn't until June.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Ring in the New Year with *15% Off Your Entire Order*.
> 
> Enter the code *NEWYEAR15* at checkout through January 12th!


Awesome sauce...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2016)

Day 6 invrsion complete with 5 minute massage using Njoy hair oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

I bought another tube of mn today. I wasn't embarrassed at all I mixed mn with aloe vera juice and a few drops of peppermint oil. I applied that mix twice today. I'm so serious about retaining this year.

Last year was the year of health and finding a good regimen. This is the year of retention. I want all 6 of my inches


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought another tube of mn today. I wasn't embarrassed at all I mixed mn with aloe vera juice and a few drops of peppermint oil. I applied that mix twice today. I'm so serious about retaining this year.
> 
> Last year was the year of health and finding a good regimen. This is the year of retention. I want all 6 of my inches


I want all 6 of my inches this year too...


----------



## Daina (Jan 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought another tube of mn today. I wasn't embarrassed at all I mixed mn with aloe vera juice and a few drops of peppermint oil. I applied that mix twice today. I'm so serious about retaining this year.
> 
> Last year was the year of health and finding a good regimen. This is the year of retention. I want all 6 of my inches



@Prettymetty has the mn been helping?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty has the mn been helping?


When I used it 3x a week it helped a lot. I keep stopping, because I don't want my body to get used to it. I usually do one month of mn and then skip a month. My growth rate is about 3 inches a year. Last year I grew 4.5 with the help of mn and liquid gold for the last few months of the year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought another tube of mn today. *I wasn't embarrassed at all* I mixed mn with aloe vera juice and a few drops of peppermint oil. I applied that mix twice today. I'm so serious about retaining this year.
> 
> Last year was the year of health and finding a good regimen. This is the year of retention. I want all 6 of my inches



 When I was using MN, trust...no embarrassment in sight!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil.  This morning, I added ORS Olive Oil Replenishing DC under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.  CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, SSI Okra Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of SM African Black Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2016)

Day 7 inversion complete


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> When I was using MN, trust...no embarrassment in sight!


Girl I used to be all Inspector Gadget, but now I'm like  lmao!! I have goals so It fearless right now.


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 10, 2016)

Washed my hair yesterday with Dr Bonners eucalyptus castille soap and then deep conditioned with Megatek coat rebuilder conditioner mixed with castor oil and honey....i felt i needed some protein in my hair as i have been using moisturising leave ins and conditioners.... i am approaching my 5th week in my protective style of braids and it's been so easy, it hurts! At night i massaged my scalp for about 4 minutes with my shea/hairdrenalin/MN/sulphur mix.....its a mutant mix of all my growth staples....have no clue if it works yet


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

Used Olaplex and Megatek together in my hair. Hair felt dry, but that's to be expected from the Megatek. I am currently dcing under Hair Therapy cap with Silk Dreams RCA and Vanilla Silk. Feels great...nice and warm on my head.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm going to massage in some mn and peppermint oil tonight and moisturize my ends with Garnier sleek and shine cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2016)

I worked all day yesterday, but I did have time to use liquid gold on my scalp. I'm looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Daina (Jan 12, 2016)

Missed my inversions over the weekend so did day 4 yesterday no oil or massage. I'm actually tired of my blow out and curls which is still going strong, Lol...so I am going to oil and massage scalp tonight before inverting and wear curly buns rest of week. I'm going to pre-poo Thursday into Friday and start the cleansing routine Friday after work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2016)

I got my length check shirt and my Gro-aut oil today

I will take a lc pic in my shirt after I wash my hair tomorrow. Gro aut smells a little better than liquid gold.  If it works just as well as Lg I will buy a bigger bottle. I started with the 1oz bottle.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2016)

I went to Cvs to pick up a few things and they were having a bogo vitamin sale. Then I printed my coupons and I had a $2 off vitamin purchase. I decided to get 2 bottles of fast dissolving biotin tablets. It's good for the hair, skin, nails and metabolism. I will start taking one 5000mg tablet a day and I may increase my dose if necessary.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 13, 2016)

Last night, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.

I LCOB'd with Carefree Curls Gold, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Refresh & Hydrating butter on ends.


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2016)

Going to wash my hair this weekend and also do a protein treatment.  Will pre-poo starting tonight with Amla and Jojoba oils. My blow-out and feather curls have been great the last 2 weeks and I could probably extend it a few more days to a week it's lasting that long but I've never gone longer than 2 weeks without cleansing my hair.  I will probably do a braid/twist out for next week as I'm going to try and stay away from flat-ironing for the next 4 weeks at least.  My goal is not to flat iron again until 2/27 so I made need some help from you ladies when I get weak as my husband really loves when my hair is flat-ironed.  He likes the curls from WNG's or twist-outs but he LOVES it straight or with feather curls.  I'm going to try and not cave but Valentine's Day is coming up...Lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

@Daina maybe you can wear a straight wig for Vday...

Today I washed my hair with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and did a 5 min dc with Kerastase Therapiste mask and Garnier color mask to prevent my color from fading. My hair smells so good. Kerastase products smell so delicious. Once my hair airdries a bit I will moisturize, detangle and rebraid. I'm also going to snap a quick pic in my new length shirt from Just Grow Already.

It has been 2 weeks and everyone is doing a great job nurturing and protecting their hair. Question of the week: What is the one product that your hair can not live without?

For me it's aloe vera juice. It's a multipurpose product for me that makes my hair soft, smooth and easy to detangle.


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Daina maybe you can wear a straight wig for Vday...
> 
> Today I washed my hair with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and did a 5 min dc with Kerastase Therapiste mask and Garnier color mask to prevent my color from fading. My hair smells so good. Kerastase products smell so delicious. Once my hair airdries a bit I will moisturize, detangle and rebraid. I'm also going to snap a quick pic in my new length shirt from Just Grow Already.
> 
> ...



@Prettymetty I'm not really a wig person and my hubby hates wigs more than he hates buns...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty I'm not really a wig person and my hubby hates wigs more than he hates buns...


Does he like braidouts or flexirod sets? A flexirod set would look great on you.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 14, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the week: What is the one product that your hair can not live without?
> 
> For me it's aloe vera juice. It's a multipurpose product for me that makes my hair soft, smooth and easy to detangle.




My hair can live without a particular product, but it cannot live without the LCOB process.  She likes to be moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

I washed my hair today so here is my pic in the lc shirt. I want to be at line 9 by March.


----------



## Daina (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does he like braidouts or flexirod sets? A flexirod set would look great on you.



@Prettymetty, yes likes braid/twistouts but only for a few days.  I don't think I know how to do flexirods right because everyone keeps saying it would look nice on me but the one time I tried it was an epic fail!  Not sure what I did wrong but I didn't like it at all.  Maybe I'll see if I can talk my sister into doing it for me.


----------



## Daina (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair today so here is my pic in the lc shirt. I want to be at line 9 by March.



 You'll get there!


----------



## Daina (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Daina maybe you can wear a straight wig for Vday...
> 
> Today I washed my hair with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and did a 5 min dc with Kerastase Therapiste mask and Garnier color mask to prevent my color from fading. My hair smells so good. Kerastase products smell so delicious. Once my hair airdries a bit I will moisturize, detangle and rebraid. I'm also going to snap a quick pic in my new length shirt from Just Grow Already.
> 
> ...



@Prettymetty, for me it would be deep conditioning products.  I really like SM products, I like the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm although I think the smell is too perfumey and Wen Fig and Wen 613.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty, yes likes braid/twistouts but only for a few days.  I don't think I know how to do flexirods right because everyone keeps saying it would look nice on me but the one time I tried it was an epic fail!  Not sure what I did wrong but I didn't like it at all.  Maybe I'll see if I can talk my sister into doing it for me.


Your sister is really good at styling your hair. Those curls she did were soooo pretty. I wish my sisters lived closer. I'm in Houston and they are both in Austin.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 15, 2016)

Day off work so just hanging around the house. Decided to try a ponytail last night and was pleasantly surprised. I had it tight though and just had to take it down. Looking forward to washing it tomorrow. Wish I could do more with my hair but I'm pretty limited and I needed a break from wet bunning, plus it's winter time. I guess I'll pick it out and braid it. I could feel that ponytail pulling on my hairline.. a little too tight, lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

Your pony is so thick and pretty @Caramel74.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your pony is so thick and pretty @Caramel74.


awww thank you!


----------



## Daina (Jan 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your sister is really good at styling your hair. Those curls she did were soooo pretty. I wish my sisters lived closer. I'm in Houston and they are both in Austin.



@Prettymetty, thank you! She's naturally talented with hair even though she's never gone to school for it.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday for me.


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz and Hairitage Butter on my ends.
This morning, I applied a mixture of Curly Kinks DC, HydroQuench Honey Pineapple Hibiscus DC & Brahmi Powder and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Cleansed my scalp with CC Natural's Scalp Scrub and CW'd my length with Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, used Garnier Triple Nutrition as a reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberry & Cream.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Orofluido on length  & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
My hair is so spoiled.


----------



## Daina (Jan 16, 2016)

Finally felt well enough to finish my hair. I changed my regimen slightly this week. After pre-poo I clarified with Vo5 kiwi on scalp only, and then I shampoo'd with Keracare hydrating and detangling shampoo. Followed by Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor. DC with JMRB and Wen Fig for 5 hours mostly because I fell asleep after taking cold medicine. I used Keracare leave-in along with Keracare natural textures butter cream. I have never used either of these before so will be curious how they work out. Since my energy is low I decided to do a twist out with 8 twists. Used flaxseed gel and coconut oil and did a final seal with almond oil on the ends. Now I'm double wrapped in two satin scarves and will air dry over night and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 16, 2016)

Shampooed, conditioned, moisturized, sealed and air dryed my hair in a wet bun today. It feels good and smells good but it looks crazy right now, lol I might do an oil rinse tomorrow, not sure. I try to alternate my days between wet bunning and wash n go w tension blowdry so my hair gets as much moisture as possible and it's not in one position all the time. I sleep with it loose at night for my hairline and comfort. Yeah it feels pretty tangly... I should put some olive oil on my ends before I conditioner wash.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2016)

@Prettymetty can I still join this challenge?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2016)

sharifeh said:


> @Prettymetty can I still join this challenge?


Jump on in. Post your stats and I will get you added to the challenger list.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2016)

Starting length: APLish
Goal month: any month is fine!
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: not too sure - probably like 2 or 3 inches from BSL
Regimen: im a straight natural so I straighten anywhere from 2-3 times a month depending. I deep condition with every straightening session 
rarely I do a braidout or twistout 
I'm gonna try to use less heat- maybe I'll go into a protective style this year so I can make it faster
Starting pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2016)

That dress!

Eta the challenger list is on page 2. I added you @sharifeh


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2016)

This morning I massaged in some Gro aut oil  before I put on my wig. Tonight I massaged in some mn, aloe and peppermint oil. My scalp feels tingly and cool. Tomorrow I'm not using a growth aid. 

I've started taking a biotin in the morning and before bed. I'm looking forward to  stronger, faster growing hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm a little hair lazy right now but hope to get my act together again on Monday. I am talking about massaging my scalp actually about three times a week.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

This is my inversion week, which started yesterday and will end on Saturday.


----------



## iVR (Jan 18, 2016)

I was deleting old pics and actually found some year apart pics. The fro truly has a life of its own.  The 1st is from when I was growing out my Mohawk.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2016)

I might go to the bss tomorrow to get some bleach (to measure growth in a small area) and possibly a new wig. I need to order some Nioxin Scalp dermabrasion treatment from Amazon too. Several reviewers reported faster growth after doing a scalp treatment.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 19, 2016)

I know my hair is extremely happy I took the time over the long weekend to wash, deep condition blow dry and lightly flat iron. I got tired half way through so I didn't do a length check but I have an appointment this Saturday and I won't be getting a trim.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 19, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon's Advance Techniques on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd, and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Orofluido on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.

Day 3 of inversion complete!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2016)

My scalp is itching so bad that I'm tempted to wash my hair tonight. I'm afraid I might damage my scalp trying to scratch it


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2016)

I finally washed my hair. My scalp feels so much better. I'm doing a dc with Kerastase Elixir Ultime mask. I should lay off the growth aids for a few days until my scalp calms down.


----------



## Daina (Jan 20, 2016)

Massaging my scalp with Amla, jojoba and a few drops of peppermint oils. Tomorrow I will bun for the rest of the week. It's too cold here the rest of the week to WNG, plus we're getting a major snow storm. Need to have my SLAP hat on covering my hair and ears!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> Massaging my scalp with Amla, jojoba and a few drops of peppermint oils. Tomorrow I will bun for the rest of the week. It's too cold here the rest of the week to WNG, plus we're getting a major snow storm. Need to have my SLAP hat on covering my hair and ears!


Snow storm? If we got snow here in Houston,  the city would shut down. We can barely function in rain.


----------



## Daina (Jan 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Snow storm? If we got snow here in Houston,  the city would shut down. We can barely function in rain.



@Prettymetty, Lol they are calling it Snowmageddon - we're supposed to get 18 inches of snow starting Friday lasting until Sunday.  I wish I had gone to school to be a meteorologist as it's the only profession where you get paid to be wrong and no one cares.  I'm out now getting my milk, bread and eggs and the market is packed!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty, Lol they are calling it Snowmageddon - we're supposed to get 18 inches of snow starting Friday lasting until Sunday.  I wish I had gone to school to be a meteorologist as it's the only profession where you get paid to be wrong and no one cares.  I'm out now getting my milk, bread and eggs and the market is packed!!!!


Lol! My roommate in college wanted to be a Meteorologist. She ended up studying Biology and Forensics instead. 

We are supposed to be getting a lot of rain and the temperature is dropping into the 30s tonight. My skin loves the humidity and warmth so when it gets cold I hate it


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just gave myself an impromptu hair spa day. I clarified, dced, and ACV rinsed. Going to air dry a little and apply my leave in and moisturizer to damp hair. I'll put in some medium sized twists that I can pin back and up.

We're supposed to be having a bad snowstorm Friday night into Saturday as well. Not looking forward.


----------



## iVR (Jan 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I finally washed my hair. My scalp feels so much better. I'm doing a dc with Kerastase Elixir Ultime mask. I should lay off the growth aids for a few days until my scalp calms down.



What do you think of that mask?  I was looking at buying it but I didn't find enough eclectic reviews about it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2016)

iVR said:


> What do you think of that mask?  I was looking at buying it but I didn't find enough eclectic reviews about it.


The Elixir Ultime mask is ok. I give it 3.5 stars. It smells great and the scent lingers, it goes on thick and creamy and it gives me decent slip. The first 2 times I used it I was disappointed,  but this last time my hair felt great afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> The Elixir Ultime mask is ok. I give it 3.5 stars. It smells great and the scent lingers, it goes on thick and creamy and it gives me decent slip. The first 2 times I used it I was disappointed,  but this last time my hair felt great afterwards.


I don't have that one @Prettymetty. You know it might work it's way up to 4 or 5 stars the longer you can use it


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

@Aggie you may be right. The Elixir mask got better with each use. Usually products start off great and then gradually stop working as well until you clarify. I might repurchase the travel size... It smells so good. So far I want the Chroma Riche mask (my son spilled my big jar), Nutri Thermique and Densite. I would like to try the age recharge too, but it's sold out on the Kerastase site. I can buy it from Sleekhair if I get impatient.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

3 weeks already. This month is flying by...

Question of the week: Did you have long hair as a child?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 weeks already. This month is flying by...
> 
> Question of the week: Did you have long hair as a child?


I did have long hair as a child. It wasn't super long but it was around bra strap to waist length.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

Awww @BronxJazzy  you were an adorable girl! To answer the question I didn't have long hair as a child. It was always neck length. My mom did the best she could, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Awww @BronxJazzy  you were an adorable girl! To answer the question I didn't have long hair as a child. It was always neck length. My mom did the best she could, but it wasn't easy.


My mom did nothing to my hair except put it in braids or twists. She moisturized it with pink lotion and combed it into usually 3 braids or twists. My braids reached arm pit length.


----------



## Daina (Jan 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 weeks already. This month is flying by...
> 
> Question of the week: Did you have long hair as a child?



Yes I had very long, thick hair as a child, fully stretched it was WL.  I remember the marathon hot comb straightening sessions, I used to get so mad in the summer because I would have to miss a day of double dutch to get my hair done.  Didn't get my first perm until I was a sophomore in high school and it went downhill from there (never grew past MBL with all the touch-ups, flat-ironing and highlighting - oh to be young and dumb again.  I learned to do better 8 years ago when I went natural.


----------



## iVR (Jan 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 weeks already. This month is flying by...
> 
> Question of the week: Did you have long hair as a child?



Yep, but that probably had more to do with my being tender headed lol.  My mom was heavy handed, but long hair runs in her family so she knew how to take care of it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Aggie you may be right. The Elixir mask got better with each use. Usually products start off great and then gradually stop working as well until you clarify. I might repurchase the travel size... It smells so good. So far I want the Chroma Riche mask (my son spilled my big jar), Nutri Thermique and Densite. I would like to try the age recharge too, but it's sold out on the Kerastase site. I can buy it from Sleekhair if I get impatient.



Aww honey I'm sorry to hear that. I know it hurt a bit because those treatments aren't  exactly cheap. I don't have the densite either but I don't need it because I have soooooo many at the moment. Ill only purchase again when I start to run out of a few of them.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> I did have long hair as a child. It wasn't super long but it was around bra strap to waist length.


Wow, your hair was looooong and beautiful @BronxJazzy


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Spectrum Coconut Oil.
This morning, I applied Embrace the Natural You DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Embrace the Natural You Frothing Cleanser, CW'd my length with Alikay's Cowash Me, reconstructed with Joico K-pak, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* Fekkai Glossing & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges & *B =* Marie Dean Coconut Cream Butter on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.

After plaiting my hair, I baggy'd and did my Day 7 inversion for the month.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 23, 2016)

preepooing w EVOO, then washing w my lower sulfate shampoo and matching conditioner. Regular M&S Reggie. I don't know what to do to dry it this late I'm tired and want to air dry maybe try a braid or something comfortable I can lay down in. It'll probably have to be something high up bc I want to lay down  maybe I'll just not towel dry and let it just be KArazay lol ... no products.. too tired.... yup


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 23, 2016)

The beautiful lady that does the ponytail with two braids, you know who you are
thank you.

I ended up parting my hair in two, doing two high ponytails and then two braids in each ponytail, so I could air dry my hair w no products in a comfy style. Now I can lay down and my hair stays moisturized in a PS as well. Then in the morning we can start reggie over. Nightie night everyone, sweet dreams!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with Gro aut oil and moisturized my ends with Garnier Sleek and shine cream. I'm wigging it until Thursday when I get my hair straightened at the salon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2016)

I went to Sally's today to look at some hair tools. I didn't have much time so I only got plastic dc caps. I might go back tomorrow and get a hot air brush. I'm not coordinated enough to use a blowdryer even with a comb attachment.


----------



## BlackRinse (Jan 26, 2016)

No idea how long my hair is right now but i want to be full, thick, healthily mbl end of year.

*Holds Spot*


----------



## Daina (Jan 26, 2016)

Been wearing medium sized twists since Sunday pinned in like a goddess braid configuration in the back.  I like this better than WNG's right now since it is so cold on the East coast and  I don't want to get sick going out with wet hair.  May take the twists out on Thursday and wear a twist out for 2 days.  Going to massage my scalp tonight with Vatika oil and a few drops of peppermint oil.  I've found that when I M&S in the morning my hair retains the moisture better.


----------



## Jineejay (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm BSL and I'm ready for MBL. I'm going to incorporate protein treatments and get back to taking my horsetail supplement/ tea and drinking bamboo tea. And of course inversion method. Happy growing.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2016)

I made my own version of Gro aut oil today with coconut oil,  olive oil, lavender, peppermint oil and sublimed sulfur. I'll start using it tomorrow. I used the last of the real Gro aut oil tonight.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 27, 2016)

wash night tonight- doing a DC with APB white chocolate mousse- I'm gonna twist it maybe after I rinse this DC out 

For the last two weeks I wore a twist out- I'm straightening this weekend. I'm impressed with myself! I managed to go like 3 weeks without straightening!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2016)

I just rolled out of bed. I'm congested and I have no energy. Today I am going to use my diy Gro aut oil and massage my scalp for a few minutes.  

My hair appointment is tomorrow morning so after I take the kids to school I will unfo my celies, spray aloe vera juice to detangle and seal with coconut oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2016)

I got my hair done today and I'm disappointed in my progress thus far. My hair seems so thin and fragile. I am tempted to trim an inch off all over just to make it look fuller. My tail is touching bsl, but the rest of my hair needs at least an inch to catch up. Overall my hair seems longer. I took a pic in my lc shirt and the longest part is at line 9-10. Once I get out of this funk I'll post some hair pics. I have it cross wrapped right now to give it some body.


----------



## Daina (Jan 28, 2016)

@Prettymetty, I'm sorry you're not seeing the progress you hoped for. I am having good success with Vatika and Amla oil on thickening my hair. Also going on this unofficial no heat challenge is helping. Still need to trim about an inch but overall my hair has thickened and grown. I'm going to start dusting about 1/4 inch every other month till I get the inch off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2016)

My hair is starting to feel better.  I moisturized my ends earlier with Nectar Thermique.  I'm still thinking about dusting my ends Sunday. My V grows so darn fast, but I need the sides to catch up.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thinking back, my hair could have been so much longer had I known then what I know now. It's only been a few months since I learned about build up and what hair looks and feels like when it has build up. I had a big chop about 4 years ago because of it. That and along with the hairdresser wanting to cut all my hair to the shortest nape area, AND she cut my crown area so I had to grow all them layers out again. Then I did it to myself (BC all my healthy length to shortest nape layer) about 8 months ago, except this time at least I was all one length and can finally stop cutting. I learned a few BIG and important things the hard way **sigh**


So now when my hair has buildup... I wash it. When my ends feel dry, I oil rinse. The nape hairs, I just let be and blend them in with the rest of the length. I'm cutting out direct heat to once every 3 months for a micro trim or if I need a special treat. I just CW'd with Aussie Moist, moisturized and sealed my ends with Infusium and Argan oil. My hair is currently in two high ponytails with two braids in each pony. It will air dry like that overnight and I'll wear a ponytail to work tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm going to wear a bun all weekend for work. I have to make this blowout last 3 weeks (until my next appt.)


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just had to take my two high ponies w the two braids in them down and redo them. It was too tight and I couldn't stand it.

Plus I'm afraid of the damage it can do. All good now though. This is the first time doing it with product in it. I can tell it's going to dry nicely. I'm excited to finally have my own braid out style.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday:

Pre-poo'd under my wig at work with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends. 
When I got home, I added Aubrey Organics GPB & HSR mix on ends and AO White Camellia on scalp & length for an hour under a heat cap.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd with HH Totally Twisted, Joico K-pak Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Balancing Conditioner.
LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Going to shampoo, dc, moisturize, seal, and put my hair in twists for a twist out. Next week is SO's bday, so I wanna do a cute style with my twist out...maybe I will do a mohawk with braided sides. Haven't done one of those in a while.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## beauti (Jan 30, 2016)

*Ok I thought I was in this challenge?? I don't see any posts by me though :scratches head: *


----------



## beauti (Jan 30, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Hi ladies! I think this is a more realistic challenge for me.
> 
> Starting length: Apl or longer
> 
> ...


OK I knew I wasn't crazy! I found my initial post... @Prettymetty  please add me to the challenge.. 
I will be DCing tonight so hopefully will have a starting pic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2016)

I added you @beauti


----------



## Daina (Jan 30, 2016)

I GHE'd overnight with Amla, avocado and jojoba oils. This morning I pre-poo'd with Wen 613 and Vatika oil. I co-washed with Wen Fig and Tea Tree cleansing conditioners and now I have a Vatika Black Seed hair mask on. I will be rinsing in a few and then I will braid and let dry overnight and wear a braid out to church tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2016)

I did a search and destroy tonight. Then I moisturized my ends with Nectar Thermique. 

I will start inverting tomorrow.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 1, 2016)

In dire need of a major trim(3+ inches) after this breakage fiasco. Cries ugly tears  and I had such a smooth transition and hair growth thus far. Hello first and hopefully only setback . 

How would you go about this trim challenge fam. All at one? An inch each quarter. Help a sad sista out.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 1, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> In dire need of a major trim(3+ inches) after this breakage fiasco. Cries ugly tears  and I had such a smooth transition and hair growth thus far. Hello first and hopefully only setback .
> 
> How would you go about this trim challenge fam. All at one? An inch each quarter. Help a sad sista out.


If your hair is breaking off that bad then you might want to just get rid of the problem all at once because if you don't then the breakage will keep happening and you'll end up even shorter in the long run. Just go and take off what needs to come off and start over with a healthy head of hair. 3 inches is only about 6 months of growth, so in 6 months you'll be back at APL. Also commit yourself to keeping your new healthy head of hair healthy by not doing whatever led to this situation. I'm sorry you are going through this, we've all been there one time or another. In 2006 my BSL hair was coming out in chunks by the roots because of messing around with blonde hair dyes, shampoos, and hard water. I had to cut it to shoulder or shorter and dye it black to make it as thick as possible. Now I don't dye my hair at all and just concentrate on sealing moisture into my hair, not damaging it, and being patient. Shoulder length is long enough to do a protective style. Hang in there hun and you'll feel better when you get all that damage off, it won't be as bad as you think. I BC'd 8 months ago and my hair has never been thicker and healthier.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 1, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> If your hair is breaking off that bad then you might want to just get rid of the problem all at once because if you don't then the breakage will keep happening and you'll end up even shorter in the long run. Just go and take off what needs to come off and start over with a healthy head of hair. 3 inches is only about 6 months of growth, so in 6 months you'll be back at APL. Also commit yourself to keeping your new healthy head of hair healthy by not doing whatever led to this situation. I'm sorry you are going through this, we've all been there one time or another. In 2006 my BSL hair was coming out in chunks by the roots because of messing around with blonde hair dyes, shampoos, and hard water. I had to cut it to shoulder or shorter and dye it black to make it as thick as possible. Now I don't dye my hair at all and just concentrate on sealing moisture into my hair, not damaging it, and being patient. Shoulder length is long enough to do a protective style. Hang in there hun and you'll feel better when you get all that damage off, it won't be as bad as you think. I BC'd 8 months ago and my hair has never been thicker and healthier.



I was not ready for that confirmation . I'm way in my feelings. I still do not know what is/was the cause of my breakage. I treat her better than just about anything else at the moment so I don't know why she doing me so bad  . All I do for her!! Thanks for the advice you are absolutely right.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 1, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I was not ready for that confirmation . I'm way in my feelings. I still do not know what is/was the cause of my breakage. I treat her better than just about anything else at the moment so I don't know why she doing me so bad  . All I do for her!! Thanks for the advice you are absolutely right.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 1, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I was not ready for that confirmation . I'm way in my feelings. I still do not know what is/was the cause of my breakage. I treat her better than just about anything else at the moment so I don't know why she doing me so bad  . All I do for her!! Thanks for the advice you are absolutely right.



It is usually overlapping chemical processes, build up, flatironing, dryness, too much protein, and stuff like that. Ethnic hair needs moisture to thrive. Also getting layers and bangs causes excessive shedding to the longer layers. I encourage you to find links and supportive threads in here. Alot of other women have experienced this. I included one below. I'm very sorry you are going through this. 

http://blackhair.about.com/od/blackhairproblems/f/hairbreakage.htm


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> In dire need of a major trim(3+ inches) after this breakage fiasco. Cries ugly tears  and I had such a smooth transition and hair growth thus far. Hello first and hopefully only setback .
> 
> How would you go about this trim challenge fam. All at one? An inch each quarter. Help a sad sista out.


What's causing the breakage? Have you stopped it yet? Start with a 1 inch trim and see if that helps. I would hate for you to lose that much length all at once.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you ! @Caramel74 

@Prettymetty nope . Breakage has lessened but it's still apparent . I have no idea ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

@morgandenae does it break more when wet or dry? That can help determine what's causing the breakage.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 2, 2016)

@Prettymetty I'm not sure I know I notice it more when I'm washing my hair


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 weeks already. This month is flying by...
> 
> Question of the week: Did you have long hair as a child?



I'm late! But yes, I did have long hair as a child.



Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair today so here is my pic in the lc shirt. I want to be at line 9 by March.



I LOVE that shirt!!!! I want one!



morgandenae said:


> In dire need of a major trim(3+ inches) after this breakage fiasco. Cries ugly tears  and I had such a smooth transition and hair growth thus far. Hello first and hopefully only setback .
> 
> How would you go about this trim challenge fam. All at one? An inch each quarter. Help a sad sista out.



On one hand, if the breakage is THAT severe, you should assess where it starts and cut it off. On the other hand, if you don't know the reason for the  breakage, it's may keep breaking and you will be cutting for no reason. You said you transitioned, are you sure it wasn't some left over chemically-processed hair? It's so hard to pinpoint breakage, I'm sorry!

It's been TWO months since I moved back to being chemically-processed and it confirmed what I already know - my hair grows slowly, I barely have .75" of new-growth I'd reckon. I washed using the E'tae system (which I actually like a lot) and used Aphogee 2-minute reconstructer as well. I blew dry on high (EEK - won't do that again) and then did a little mini-length-check and out it into 2 large bantu knots.

I am M&S'ing every night and just got the BOMB wig from Elevatestyles.com that I am about don, it's the Outre Synthetic Lace Front Batik Bundle Hair Wig Dominican Blow Out Straight and I just took it out of the package and I LOVE IT. It looks so much like my hair, it's crazy, I am going to be washing and prepping my hair to wear this wig for awhile. Anyway, i attached a pic from this weekend, I think i see a very little growth, but may just be me getting my hopes up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> @Prettymetty I'm not sure I know I notice it more when I'm washing my hair


That sounds a lot like when my hair was breaking.  I clarified and did a protein treatment snd the breakage gradually stopped.  Now I make sure to do a protein dc every other week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks @itsjusthair88. I got it from Just Grow Already website.  Your hair looks like it has grown. It's so thick!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks @itsjusthair88. I got it from Just Grow Already website.  Your hair looks like it has grown. It's so thick!



You think so? I can't tell and I am such a slow grower, i don't want to get my hopes up. Thanks, but pictures are deceiving, my hair is like dang cotton balls, just flaps in the wind and has ZERO weight. I am never gonna be able to do those awesome bun drop videos I drool over, because my hair is like...weightless. I hate it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> You think so? I can't tell and I am such a slow grower, i don't want to get my hopes up. Thanks, but pictures are deceiving, my hair is like dang cotton balls, just flaps in the wind and has ZERO weight. I am never gonna be able to do those awesome bun drop videos I drool over, because my hair is like...weightless. I hate it.


Yes!! Your hair is fab! I can't wait until my hair gets thicker. Having kids changed my hair soooo much. I went from thick and coarse to fine and thin


----------



## trclemons (Feb 2, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner.

I LOCB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Protein Mist, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO on edges, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks @itsjusthair88 ! Nope those relaxed ends are long gone . Beautiful hair 

@Prettymetty yes my hair did respond well to SSI Okra last wash. Ill up my protein see if that helps . Thanks doll ​


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm doing my day 3 inversion today with sulfur oil. My blowout is 1 week old and it still looks great. I hope it lasts another week


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 3, 2016)

Love having my hair braided up underneath my wigs. washed and conditioned my hair last night in the shower and let it air dry.. applied oils this am super simple.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't think I'm going to be able to wait until the end of March to trim. I seen at least one split and a few really thin ends and spot that could use a small snip when I was combing my conditioner through my hair in the shower. As much as I hate to flatiron myself, I'm going to have to do it tonight after work and just dust the ends a tiny bit. It's difficult sometimes not having blow outs to look forward to. The beginning of April seems like forever away. Maybe my flatiron and trim will come out really nice and it'll get it out of my system, or I'll hate it and can't wait to go back to curly. I'm hoping I'm happy about it. I just looked at the ruler, I don't want to take off no more than a 1/4 inch. Well at least that's good about doing it yourself, you take off what you want. I can't take the chance of it splitting or breaking because then I'll lose what I have and I worked really hard for it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2016)

I did my day 3 inversion with sulfur oil. My hair has grown a bit since the beginning of the year. I just wish it grew more evenly.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 3, 2016)

After a complete hack flatiron, lol and trim. I don't feel like I gained much length since October 30th, 2015, it should be around an inch and a half but then again that's not much either....


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Question of the Week*- No, I've always had short hair...neck length or above. This is the longest my hair has ever been...and no I'm still not satisfied. 

So I'm done with my 2nd month of Manetabolism. I've retained an inch. I hope by April to retain another inch to put me at 12" in my nape. My nape has never grown fast. My front is always the fastest, which I hate.

I have my hair in a flattwist mohawk right now. It's cute, but I'll redo the edges soon because I did it Sunday and four days later, it's looking a little rough.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

Your Mohawk sounds cute @Froreal3. 

Girl your hair looks great. Your hemline is thick and you have a nice length @Caramel74. I wish my diy flatiron looked that good.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes!! Your hair is fab! I can't wait until my hair gets thicker. Having kids changed my hair soooo much. I went from thick and coarse to fine and thin



Thanks! My mum said the same thing, said kids changed her hair, but it's still SUPER thick, even though she's been getting relaxers since BEFORE I was born (over 25 years ago LOL)...



morgandenae said:


> Thanks @itsjusthair88 ! Nope those relaxed ends are long gone . Beautiful hair ​



Oh wow, thank you! I hope you figure out the breakage issue


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your Mohawk sounds cute @Froreal3.
> 
> Girl your hair looks great. Your hemline is thick and you have a nice length @Caramel74. I wish my diy flatiron looked that good.


aww, thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

I might do some flexirod curls today. Curls give me the illusion of thicker hair.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey ladies, I would like to join since I messed my hair up last year.  I transitioned to natural/was relaxer free for a little over 3 years, decided to texlax again but my ends were damaged from using heat as a natural and dye then using the relaxer. Was going to cut slowly and just baby them and looked in the mirror 1 day and cut inches off . That was nov 2015. Jan 2016 I decided to get serious about my hair after I did another impulsive cut while my hair was in twists so basically my hair is now at SL except it's not even. My left side is barely touching my shoulder while my right side is maybe collar bone length. 
*Starting length: *Shoulder Length
*
Goal month: *Bsl Dec 2016
*
Inches from Bsl/Mbl*:6-9
*
Regimen: *wash and set every weekend, prepoo, flat iron roots when necessary, texlax every 10-13 weeks, wear hair up in loose buns and ponys. Currently taking Biotin, doing scalp massages with hair oils, using MN (3months on, 1 month off)
*
Starting pic: *coming after relaxer update next week before valentines day


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 4, 2016)

Just ordered three new wigs last night and they're all waiting for me at home today  Can't wait to get off. 
Plan on co washing with Aussie 3 min moist tonight air drying and then putting oils on my scalp.


----------



## karlajamaica (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Ladies!  I'm a late joiner.







*Starting length:* 13-14 inches
*Goal month:* December
*Inches from Bsl/Mbl:* 4 to MBL (17 inches)
*Regimen: *I'm wearing twists and braids as my protective styles all year.  I wash, condition and moisturize with SheaMoisture products.
*Starting pic:* See above.

I measure from the front because trying to take a photo from behind was getting tedious   I have conservative goals and can't wait to reach them!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome @Mjon912 and @karlajamaica!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

I did my 4th inversion earlier today without oil. Then I put mn on my right side, moisturized my ends with Nectar Thermique and rolled my hair with flexirods. 

I might go back to wigging it for the next few weeks. Every time I look at my hair I want to trim it again


----------



## karlajamaica (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I did my 4th inversion earlier today without oil. Then I put mn on my right side, moisturized my ends with Nectar Thermique and rolled my hair with flexirods.
> 
> I might go back to wigging it for the next few weeks. Every time I look at my hair I want to trim it again



How long have you been doing the inversion method?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

@karlajamaica  I did it off and on last year.  This is my second session this year. My goal is to invert the first week of each month.  My slow growing hair needs all the help it can get


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2016)

Day 4 inversion complete


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey all! I was working from home today, so I decided to take the plunge and try Aphogee 2-step. I tried it once many years ago, but like many I didn't fully follow the instructions and ended up with my feelings hurt lol

Here's what I did:


I shampoo'd with Design Essential Henna and Protein (my fave)
I got the Aphogee ready, put it in a spray bottle; sprayed my hair with water to make to make sure it was very wet and then the Aphogee, and then combed through
Put my hair in 4 large twists and pinned them up, so it could dry with no manipulation
Sat under my soft bonnet dryer for about 20 minutes
Rinsed well, used the balancing conditioner and then DC'd with some Neutrogena triple moisture I had left over, with EVOO and honey
Sat under the dryer again for maybe 20 minutes
Rinsed and then did one MORE rinse with Jason's Aloe Vera conditioner
Sealed with coconut oil and moisturized
I'm now air-drying in 2 twisted pigtails

Unfortunately, I still feel like I see little broken hairs. Even when I was natural, I had little broken hairs, and I know my strands are fine, so I think it's just too much manipulation that does it. My hair feels really great, the comb glided through it and I'm planning on trying to braid it flat enough to wear this really nice wig I got.

I know it was long and I do NOT plan on doing all that every week, maybe every 6 weeks lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2016)

I did my day 5 inversion with sulfur oil and a massage. 

My Nioxin Scalp Renew exfoliator is here so I'm looking forward to my next wash day.


----------



## beauti (Feb 5, 2016)

*Had a great wash day. 
Prepooed overnight with coconut oil, 

Washed with shea moisture raw shea butter moisture shampoo on scalp,

Quick dc in shower with raw shea butter treatment masque and aussie 3min on length,

Cowashed with suave coconut conditioner

Oil rinsed with coconut oil
Moisturized with kinky curly knot today.

My curls were soo soft. I do a thorough wash like that maybe once every several months. My hair is happy. And I've been protective styling in two pigtail braids with added Marley hair. 
*

*

*


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2016)

Was going to get a trim today but my little one is sick so trim will have to wait till next week. I've been inverting so days 4 and 5 complete. Both of these last days with no oil or massage just inverting 5 minutes. 

This morning I'm going to stick with the regimen I used last week which seemed to work as I'm trying to settle on one regimen and products when co-washing and 1 when I shampoo and do protein treatment. I'll come back later and post regimen got to get my pre-poo started while the baby is finally sleep.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday:


Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus & Sage DC and went under my heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner, reconstructed with Ion, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

Prepooing with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Hydrasouce Aloe Conditioning Balm, palm oil, and aloe juice.

Clarified with Elucence clarifying shampoo followed with Elucence moisture shampoo

Deep protein treating with Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment

Deep Moisture treatment with Biolage Aqua-Immersion deep moisture mask and oil rinsing with palm oil. 

Using Biolage Hydrasource daily leave-in and moisturizing my ends with Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer, sunflower oil and KCCC Knot Today blend. Then I'm done for today.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 6, 2016)

Just checking in - I'm under a synthetic lace front wig that looks EXACTLY like my straight hair and it's my ideal length: grazing HL, with WL front. Seeing it on my head makes me feel like I MAY make it there one day. I also treated myself to way too many hair products today at Target, I got:

-Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in conditioner
-Shea Moisture Manuka oil hydration masque
-Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer (this is a re-purchase)
-Camille Rose Coconut Water deep penetrating treatment
-Eden Bodyworks coconut and Shea curl defining creme

I'm looking for my holy grail moisturizing DC and styler. I already love the Aphogee spray for light protein throughout the week.

I'm currently in 6 Celie braids under my wig with a little bit of leave-out, hoping I can keep up this wig routine through the end of March.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2016)

I inverted this morning.  Today is day 6. Almost done


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

Inversion day 6 for me today as well.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 6, 2016)

I only trimmed around 1/4 inch maybe a touch more off my ends. I did my curly stretched style and I feel like I notice the difference, like my hair looks shorter because it's fuller. I feel crazy, lol I know in like two weeks I'll feel different because with other cuts where there was a lot more taken off, I felt better in two weeks. Maybe between it being winter and my hair not growing that much and just being obsessed with it idk. I'm glad we take pictures to look back on for reassurance. I'm hoping to wait 4 months for the next microtrim. I don't really like doing it every two months because it's only an inch of growth. Looking at the ruler, it's not much. BSL seems like it's forever away. But if it keeps growing thick and healthy like this that's a really good thing.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 7, 2016)

Noticed less breakage during wash day which is very promising 

I guess the answer WAS protein and more protein. Will go by @Prettymetty and use protein every other week . Will also continue to stretch wash days to once a week alternating shampoo and cowash .


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Noticed less breakage during wash day which is very promising
> 
> I guess the answer WAS protein and more protein. Will go by @Prettymetty and use protein every other week . Will also continue to stretch wash days to once a week alternating shampoo and cowash .


Yay! Hopefully your hair improves with each dc. Which conditioner are you using?


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 7, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yay! Hopefully your hair improves with each dc. Which conditioner are you using?



I hope so too !!!! Thanks . The protein DC i used last week was SSI Okra which my hair loved , ill probably alternate with Sarenzo Pumpkin w/Protein DC since its been in my stash a while .


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2016)

My inversions are done. I finished day 7 with a sulfur oil scalp massage


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 7, 2016)

Ended up buy three new wigs...Goldie, Lena and Shasha. These three should last me until april/mayish.

I'm back in my beehive underneath my wigs and I'll be washing/conditioning or co washing more often. I also brought more green magic while it was on sale so I'll be applying that more often to my scalp.

I don't plan on having my hair out until June for my bf daughters graduation.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2016)

Finishing up day 7 tonight as well.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 8, 2016)

started inversions yesterday so today will be my day 2.....after dusting my ends twice in one week i really feel the urge to up my hair game if i am going to retain any length


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2016)

I massaged some of NJoy's hair oil on my scalp this morning and moisturized with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with shealoe/sunflower oil infused butter.


----------



## EthansMama (Feb 8, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Just checking in - I'm under a synthetic lace front wig that looks EXACTLY like my straight hair and it's my ideal length: grazing HL, with WL front. Seeing it on my head makes me feel like I MAY make it there one day. I also treated myself to way too many hair products today at Target, I got:
> 
> -Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in conditioner
> -Shea Moisture Manuka oil hydration masque
> ...


Please share what you think of the Camille Rose and Eden Bodyworks products. I tried the CR moisture milk on some of my plaits under my crotchets and NEVER had hair that soft from a moisturizer!


----------



## beauti (Feb 8, 2016)

*I need to cowash tonight. The question is...will I? *


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2016)

I wanted to oil my scalp tonight,  but I'm too tired. I'll do it tomorrow.  Hopefully this sulfur oil at least gives me "average" growth of 1/2 inch per month.


----------



## Daina (Feb 9, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Please share what you think of the Camille Rose and Eden Bodyworks products. I tried the CR moisture milk on some of my plaits under my crotchets and NEVER had hair that soft from a moisturizer!



@EthansMama, I recently started using the Camille Rose moisture butter and I love it! Leaves my hair super soft, and when I use along with avocado oil helps to keep my hair moisturized. I am definitely going to try more of the products in this line.


----------



## beauti (Feb 9, 2016)

*So I did cowash last night but I really need to clarify. My products didn't take as well. That won't happen until Friday or Saturday though. 
Oh and I did a quick pull test. I'm thinking I'm BSB but won't really know until I straighten sometime in the spring
*


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for a couple more hours and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going to section my hair and braid it tonight so that I can do my Nioxin scalp treatment in the morning. Then I will shampoo and dc with Kerastase Oleo Relax and blowdry with my comb attachment. If it's a fail then I will just wear a wig until I get my hair done again. If it looks nice I'll post pics 

Eta I put Biotera weightless shine mask on my hair (except roots) as an overnight prepoo. I'm looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 9, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Please share what you think of the Camille Rose and Eden Bodyworks products. I tried the CR moisture milk on some of my plaits under my crotchets and NEVER had hair that soft from a moisturizer!



I will definitely let you know on the CR products - I LOVE Eden Bodyworks coconut and Shea line. I use the deep conditioner, oil and moisturizer now and they work very well.

I lost my wig y'all...don't ask me how, I just did LMAO so I'm wearing a twisted up do until I replace it. Tonight I used my sulphur mix and I'm sleeping with a shower cap to do the GHE method and try and use some of this body heat to activate this stuff lol

My hair is soooooo sparse on the sides and front I hate it! I hate looking at it, I'll be glad to slap another wig on it so I can forget about it for awhile (while still taking care of it, of course)


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just did my texlax at 13 weeks post, going to leave the cholesterol and oil deep conditioner in my hair probably until tomorrow or Friday night, rinse out, rollerset and sit under the dryer. I'm hoping to make apl by August and bsl by December.
I found the picture I took in January of this year, after my terrible impulsive cut... I'm so mad at myself


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Just did my texlax at 13 weeks post, going to leave the cholesterol and oil deep conditioner in my hair probably until tomorrow or Friday night, rinse out, rollerset and sit under the dryer. I'm hoping to make apl by August and bsl by December.
> I found the picture I took in January of this year, after my terrible impulsive cut... I'm so mad at myselfView attachment 350953


How much did you cut?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2016)

So my lazy butt decided to run a million errands instead of doing my scalp treatment, wash and dc. I guess I'll do it tomorrow. I bought a really cute wig today while I was out and about. I don't plan on straightening my hair again until after Spring Break. I hope my wig lasts that long...


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> How much did you cut?


I don't know... It was longer then the picture in my avatar smh. I literally took my rollers down from a wash and set and took out the scissors and cut any and all thin ends I saw lol. Then a month after that had my hair air drying in twists and snipped the ends off of that lol.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 10, 2016)

Figured out something so I don't have wet hair all day in the freezing weather  when I have to work in the morning and rather sleep then air dry my curls for over an hour.

Took out the edges, used heat protectant, flatironed them with the rest first in a braid then flipped over the end into bun. I can't wait to conditioner wash it tomorrow.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2016)

I started using grease on the ends of my twists and braids. I expect to retain more length doing this.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I started using grease on the ends of my twists and braids. I expect to retain more length doing this.


Are your braids with only your hair or added hair... I'm going to braid in a few weeks with only my hair, looks for any tips/advice


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2016)

My new wig. I love her!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Are your braids with only your hair or added hair... I'm going to braid in a few weeks with only my hair, looks for any tips/advice


My own hair. I only keep the style in for a week at a time.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 11, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Are your braids with only your hair or added hair... I'm going to braid in a few weeks with only my hair, looks for any tips/advice


I am totally in love with braiding with my own hair no extensions now. My hair is way easier to moisturise and take care of....washing prepooing, inversions, massaging scalp et al is such a breeze ......and my ends are loving it as well. I'm thinking of redoing them every 2 /3 weeks


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 11, 2016)

@Nightingale @fifigirl I want to do my own hair only also. I did regular cornrows right after Christmas and my scalp itched so bad I took them out after a few days, usually my scalp never itches...Do y'all have issue with itchy scalp?


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 11, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> @Nightingale @fifigirl I want to do my own hair only also. I did regular cornrows right after Christmas and my scalp itched so bad I took them out after a few days, usually my scalp never itches...Do y'all have issue with itchy scalp?


I had an issue with itching scalp once but realised it was my scalp reacting to the Colora henna i had used. Does it usually happen to you? Or was this the first time doing cornrows that it itched? It may be the ingredients in the products you are using


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 11, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> @Nightingale @fifigirl I want to do my own hair only also. I did regular cornrows right after Christmas and my scalp itched so bad I took them out after a few days, usually my scalp never itches...Do y'all have issue with itchy scalp?



I haven't experienced itchy scalp, but I use Neutrogena T-Sal shampoo weekly and I avoid putting product on my scalp. For me, product build up causes itchiness and even allergic reactions.


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> My new wig. I love her!



@Prettymetty, that is a super cute wig you look really nice with it!  I wish I could wrap my mind around the idea of a wig as I am challenged with my protective styles right now.  Running out of ideas...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks @Daina. I love the versatility of wigs and the fact that I can access my hair daily. I used to do sew ins, but wigs are much easier. How are you wearing your hair now?


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks @Daina. I love the versatility of wigs and the fact that I can access my hair daily. I used to do sew ins, but wigs are much easier. How are you wearing your hair now?



@Prettymetty, I alternate between braid/twist outs or pinned up two-strand twists.  I also recently started bunning more often even though my hubby is not a fan of buns really.  I told him the other day he better learn to like buns or I'm buying a wig and he said absolutely no wigs! 

I've been doing well with the no heat from flat ironing.  I've stopped doing WNG's right now because its just too cold and it was making my hair tangle with SSK's too much.  I've also noticed my hair tangles less when I lightly blow dry on cool before a braid or twist out.  I won't be straightening my hair again until the length check-ins for the challenges here in March.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey everyone! Just and update...I've been crazy busy at work, prepping for a large client event. Last night I co-washed with a Renpure condish I brought last year (forget the name) and then I sprayed aphogee keratin, used Eden Bodyworks Shea & Coconut oil and air dried in my sleep. Tonight I'm in 8-10 large twists, with my sulphur mix, under a shower cap for GHE. 

Going to look for a new wig this weekend - I really love how easy wigs are right now and the protection for my hair during this super cold winter.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 12, 2016)

@fifigirl @Nightingale that's so weird, I rotate my products but use the same things, no color and I wash once a week, don't use sulfate free shampoo so I'm not worried about product build up, I wear box braids with only my hair in the summer but haven't had cornrows in years... Idk, I guess I will try again. I don't know what I could have done wrong. Thanks for the chit chat ladies =)


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2016)

I oiled and baggied my hair today. Last night I oiled and did a quick massage. I'm putting off wash day until Sunday or Tuesday. I just don't have 2 uninterrupted hours to exfoliate scalp, wash, dc, detangle and braid.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus Sage and Tropical Carrots & Coconut DCs and went under my heat cap for 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care & Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Cocunut Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
Lola is plaited and happy!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 13, 2016)

Praise the LORDT - I found another, low-price, natural-looking wig that is gorgeous! It's from Equal and it's called "Clary" - I paid $26 at my local BSS and I already tried it on. Here's a pic:






I am going to be out of town for over a week at a client event, and I'll miss my next Saturday shampoo so I wanted to prep my hair really well for the wig and 2 weeks with no shampoo. Here's what I did:

I pre-poo'd (kind of) with a mix of amla oil, EVOO and coconut oil - I used a tangle teazer and I don't think I'll do that again lol. I feel like only exacerbated my issues with breakage and shedding
I shampoo'd with my regular Design Essentials Henna and Protein cleansing shampoo
Used Aphogee 2-Minute Keratin Reconstructor for about 5 minutes (lol)
DC'd with Camille Rose Coconut Water Conditioner with a cap and my body heat for 2 hours or so...
I did 8 celie braids and took a bit of hair in the front and used 3 flexirods with Lotta Body's setting foam to stretch and we'll see how it looks tomorrow. 

Overall, I still am afraid I'm losing way too much hair during the wash process - I was hoping the intense Aphogee treatment would help, but it didn't! I feel like it's a shedding issue, so my next step is to look into tea rinses. Happy Valentines day ladies!


----------



## iVR (Feb 14, 2016)

I haven't changed much with my hair except I've added a new hair mask into my rotation (Loreal extraordinary curls renourish mask) and the Deva Curl Supercream. The mask added more bounce to my curls and the supercream does stretch my curls in the areas I need/want stretched. However, I'm still testing out the Supercream. I don't usually use stlying creams unless I'm forgoing gel and I have another styling cream that's just as moisturizing but no stretch and it doesn't play well with gel, but the fro afterwards is awesome.  So when I'm done testing I'll decide what to keep and what not.


----------



## beauti (Feb 15, 2016)

*I need to dc sometime tonight*


----------



## Daina (Feb 15, 2016)

Found some new staple products this weekend...love the Jane Carter Solution seal and shine spray, the JCS restore moisture mist and love, love the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque - this is a new staple and holy grail even though its pricey!


----------



## geekyjade (Feb 16, 2016)

I got to check out of the challenge.  I went to clarify, DC my hair yesterday and something went terribly wrong. My new growth tangled and matted, so I had to cut it off.  

I now embrace my healthy natural curly TWA.  

Be back in 2 years for this challenge


----------



## beauti (Feb 16, 2016)

*Ok so I didn't dc yesterday ugh! Definitely tonight. And I will bun all week and go back to the two braids next week and alternate until my length check in March. *


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2016)

geekyjade said:


> I got to check out of the challenge.  I went to clarify, DC my hair yesterday and something went terribly wrong. My new growth tangled and matted, so I had to cut it off.
> 
> I now embrace my healthy natural curly TWA.
> 
> Be back in 2 years for this challenge


Congrats on your big chop!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't put off wash day any longer. Tonight I will do my scalp treatment and dc with Loreal Damage Erasing Balm. If my hair acts right I will lightly blowdry and redo my braids.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

Tonight, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Oyin's Honey Hemp.  I got a late start with my hair and I didn't want to go to bed with a wet head, so I sat under my hood dryer on low for 30 minutes.

Next, I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.

Then, I put on my plastic cap and did my inversion for 4 minutes and I will baggy overnight.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 17, 2016)

geekyjade said:


> I got to check out of the challenge.  I went to clarify, DC my hair yesterday and something went terribly wrong. My new growth tangled and matted, so I had to cut it off.
> 
> I now embrace my healthy natural curly TWA.
> 
> Be back in 2 years for this challenge


Omg sorry to hear that, glad you seem fine, I'd be having a panic attack! What did you use/do


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2016)

Amazon just delivered my hair vitamins and glass bottles so that I can make sulfur oil for family and friends. I just made a bottle for my mom and brother (thinning crown).


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm going to have to start sleeping in a braid at night. The last couple of times I detangled with a comb in the shower as I was conditioner washing too much hair came out. My hair is fine and I don't have a lot of it as it is. I can't afford to be losing that much hair everyday. It felt good to be back in my wet bun today. It wasn't that cold out so I could do it. My length makes the messy bun look cute. And with that hair separating in the back bc of my short nape and crown, the wet bun solves every hair problem I have, lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2016)

I finally did my Nioxin scalp treatment tonight. It burned a bit while it was processing. Once I rinsed and shampood my scalp felt great. I'm doing a dc with Loreal Damage Erasing Balm for about 30 minutes. Then it's detangle time


----------



## Daina (Feb 18, 2016)

I took my bun down to moisturize and seal last night so I GHE'd with Keracare essential oil and Vatika oil, also added a few drops of tea tree and peppermint oil for my scalp and did a quick massage.  Afterwards I detangled and put my hair in about 12 twists and pinned my hair up.  That is going to be my style until wash day Saturday.

Definitely noticed what looks to be an inch or more of new growth.  It's hard to tell though because I definitely get a lot of shrinkage and I feel like my hair looks so short.  I still haven't been able to trim or dust the ends yet so don't know how much net new growth I will see.  I was supposed to get it dusted this weekend but my best friend and the only stylist I trust right now to trim me had a death in the family so I have to wait.  At this point I may just wait until length check time so I will only have to blow dry and straighten once?

Also planning to make some Moe Grow growth aid oil this weekend, just got my horsetail and nettle leaves.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2016)

2 hours and a few breaks later...I am finally done detangling and braiding my hair.  I probably won't wash it again for 2 weeks. That's too much work. Sigh.  Maybe next wash day I can go to the beauty college for a blowdry.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 18, 2016)

Daina said:


> I took my bun down to moisturize and seal last night so I GHE'd with Keracare essential oil and Vatika oil, also added a few drops of tea tree and peppermint oil for my scalp and did a quick massage.  Afterwards I detangled and put my hair in about 12 twists and pinned my hair up.  That is going to be my style until wash day Saturday.
> 
> Definitely noticed what looks to be an inch or more of new growth.  It's hard to tell though because I definitely get a lot of shrinkage and I feel like my hair looks so short.  I still haven't been able to trim or dust the ends yet so don't know how much net new growth I will see.  I was supposed to get it dusted this weekend but my best friend and the only stylist I trust right now to trim me had a death in the family so I have to wait.  At this point I may just wait until length check time so I will only have to blow dry and straighten once?
> 
> Also planning to make some Moe Grow growth aid oil this weekend, just got my horsetail and nettle leaves.


I feel you! It's growing don't worry that's why we take pictures too so you can look back when you're feeling down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil last night. I think I used too much... I won't oil my scalp again until Sunday evening after work. I tried to do a pull test to see if my hair had grown since last month, but I really can't tell with the shrinkage. Most strands are at least 12 inches so that's good. I'm still wigging it right now. I haven't decided how to wear my hair for my anniversary next month. Maybe a new wig...


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I feel you! It's growing don't worry that's why we take pictures too so you can look back when you're feeling down.



@Caramel74, you are right I do need to take more pictures so that I chronicle my progress.


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2016)

Currently pre-pooing with Brahmi and Amla oil on my scalp and Wen 613 on the ends and length. Going to wash, DC and braid for a braid out starting tonight. Got a new hooded hair dryer the Laila Ali brand. I'm going to braid and air dry most of the day and sit under the dryer for an hour this afternoon.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
I applied HydroQuench Botanical Peppermint Coconut & Honey Pineapple DCs with a scoop of Amla powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm so tired of being APL ... Even though in reality I just claimed it in December and Im going to be here for awhile with all the trims I need 

Im just ready for lengths I never achieved while being relaxed... BSL and beyond ​


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I'm so tired of being APL ... Even though in reality I just claimed it in December and Im going to be here for awhile with all the trims I need
> 
> Im just ready for lengths I never achieved while being relaxed... BSL and beyond ​


I'm tired of being apl too. I've been back and forth from apl to bsl since 2014.  I'm ready to pass bsl finally


----------



## iVR (Feb 22, 2016)

This is early but I don't know the next time I'll have the patience to straighten my hair. Curly it's above barely brushing my shoulders and straightened I'm now brushing BSL.  A few more inches curly and I'll be comfortably wearing my hair up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2016)

I went to Sally's after work today and bought some hair dye and Ion healthy scalp shampoo. I am just coloring a small section to measure my growth rate this year. I really hope I like this shampoo, because I'm almost out of the original Cream of Nature shampoo that's discontinued. Tomorrow I'm off and the kids will be at school and daycare, so I will use that time to do my hair.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Milk & V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioners.

Sat under the dryer on low for 45 minutes and LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 24, 2016)

sorry I've been out of the loop. Going through changes. I can't wait to get to work to distract me from these ciggarette cravings!! Haven't smoked or drank beer in like 6 months.  Now I most likely have to end a 3 year relationship too and focus on myself and my 17 year old has some issues.

I discovered water rinses because it gets the product buildup out and gives my hair a chance to breathe. It's only if I KNOW I'm going to be home though bc... girl.. my hair looks BUSTed. lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 24, 2016)

I thought I'd already joined this challenge :

Starting length: APL

Goal month: December 31, 2016

Inches from BSL/MBL: Not too sure... Maybe 3 in to BSL and 6 in to MBL ??

Regimen: Trying something new starting March 1: wash, DC w/ heat, and set weekly

Starting Pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful hair @APrayer4Hair 

@Caramel74 good job on quitting smoking and drinking. You do not look old enough to have a 17 year old. ..


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 24, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful hair @APrayer4Hair
> 
> @Caramel74 good job on quitting smoking and drinking. You do not look old enough to have a 17 year old. ..


Thank u sweet pea!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

I did my hair. I love the color! I'm going to dc weekly to make sure the lightened section stays strong and soft.


----------



## beauti (Feb 24, 2016)

*I'm over here itching to straighten my hair! Gotta hold off till mid March





*


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

beauti said:


> *I'm over here itching to straighten my hair! Gotta hold off till mid March
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha me too. I just ordered a new blow dryer from Amazon. I might give it a test run when it arrives.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2016)

I got a new wig today. It's virgin hair so it should last a lot longer than my synthetic wigs. I threw the wavy one away, because the back kept matting up.


----------



## Daina (Feb 26, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a new wig today. It's virgin hair so it should last a lot longer than my synthetic wigs. I threw the wavy one away, because the back kept matting up.



@Prettymetty pic please of the new wig!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2016)

Here it is @Diana. It's virgin hair, color #1, and it falls around bsl in the back. It waves when wet, but normally it's silky straight


----------



## Daina (Feb 26, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Here it is @Diana. It's virgin hair, color #1, and it falls around bsl in the back. It waves when wet, but normally it's silky straight



@Prettymetty, thanks for sharing that is super cute!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 26, 2016)

I just realized today I've left these braids in underneath my wig for a month. I plan on taking these out Sunday washing/deep conditioning and blow drying I may get it braided back up since I still have about 3 more wigs to wear.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2016)

I just did a 3 minute scalp massage with sulfur oil and sprayed Chi Keratin mist on my ends. Now I'm wearing a baggy for about 30 minutes. I'm ready to do my next round of inverstions starting on the 1st.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 26, 2016)

Currently under the dryer attempting a pony hawk ...will come back to post pics...


----------



## Daina (Feb 26, 2016)

Currently pre-pooing with Brahmi and Amla oil on the scalp and Keracare overnight moisturizing treatment on the length. Have a baggy on with scarf over top. Tomorrow will be wash and protein treatment day.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair today so here is my pic in the lc shirt. I want to be at line 9 by March.


Did you make it?


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I was not ready for that confirmation . I'm way in my feelings. I still do not know what is/was the cause of my breakage. I treat her better than just about anything else at the moment so I don't know why she doing me so bad  . All I do for her!! Thanks for the advice you are absolutely right.



I had to cut to neck length b/c of over moisturized hair causing splits and breakage and handling my hair too rough. Just do it, don't be afraid. In a year I went from nl to almost apl, and this time around its healthier.  It's worth it in the end!


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just washed and set my hair after I co washed and air dried earlier this week, it feels great!!!  I've been consistently taking biotin and was using MN until the end of January, I'm about to start again. Did a texlax touch up in the middle of February. I drink a green smoothie almost every day and have been eating eggs more regularly and drink tons of water. Also I do scalp massages with oil or sulfer 8. I am determined to grow my hair back out lol, lesson learned No More Impulsive Cuts! Can't wait until length check time!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Did you make it?


No. I bought it from the Just Grow Already website.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2016)

Doesn't look like I have retained anything. ......maybe I will straighten and do a comparison pic that way to really see, but I think I will be disappointed. ....


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2016)

Your twists look good @ajargon02. How long do they last?


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I did my hair. I love the color! I'm going to dc weekly to make sure the lightened section stays strong and soft.


Really nice!!!! Wish i could color mine!


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 28, 2016)

19 weeks post relaxer and this stretch has been quite easy...My ayurvedic regimen helping a lot as well as wigging ...Who would have thot wearing wigs could be so much fun????
Still taking my hair vitamins though sometimes i get lazy and skip. No more trimming my hair though as i have trimmed it twice this year


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your twists look good @ajargon02. How long do they last?


I can make them last 3 weeks while moisturizing and sealing every 4-5 days, but I don't keep them in that long anymore. I now take them out every week to wash and dc


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm really enjoying this new wig. I don't have to fuss with my hair or worry about reversion...

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil and I am going to wear a baggy for about an hour.


----------



## beauti (Feb 28, 2016)

*My ends are horrid. Will blow dry after dc tonight and clip those bad boys.*


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 28, 2016)

Shampooed with TJ tea tree tingle, steam DCd with SM JBCO masque and sprayed with Aphogee restructurizer. Sealed length with Megatek I'm almost done with and sealed the end with one of those greases with the herbs in it. 

It was so easy doing my hair bc I'm in flat twists with the hang time braided. I hadn't DCed in over a week but I would let my hair get wet in the shower and then spray with the Aphogee and seal ends with an oil. 

Think I will leave the twists in till next week then wash, DC, blow dry and flat twist to continue wearing wigs til it gets too hot for them.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 28, 2016)

My hair has been thriving from everything I'm learning on the forum and air drying in my 4 plaits/braids or wet bun... Now I'm really afraid to have my Dominican Blowout for our length check coming up in March. I'll figure something out.


----------



## karlajamaica (Feb 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I did my hair. I love the color! I'm going to dc weekly to make sure the lightened section stays strong and soft.


After my light brown turned green fiasco of 2011 I'm afraid to color my hair!  Enjoy your new color.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 29, 2016)

I have to take these braids out and give my hair some much needed TLC tonight since I have jury duty and a couple of other things going on the month of march. I plan to prepoo and then shampoo/deep condition blowdry and rebraid since I won't have time for much else. I am curious to see how much length I got from leaving it alone all month


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 29, 2016)

karlajamaica said:


> After my light brown turned green fiasco of 2011 I'm afraid to color my hair!  Enjoy your new color.


How did that happen?


----------



## beauti (Feb 29, 2016)

*Woo chileeee! It took me 2 hours to thoroughly trim my hair. I mean verry thoroughly. I blow dried, clipped ends, put them in small twists, and trimmed each twist by going up the length and clipping all the hairs poking out. From now on I will trim twice a year instead of once *


----------



## Daina (Feb 29, 2016)

Did a mid-week co-wash and tried Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. I really liked it and the slip was on point! Currently sitting under the dryer with Vatika Black Seed hair mask for 45 minutes. I'll do a braid out with ecostyler gel and KCKT leave-in that will take me to Friday. Friday is LC day, it will be the first time I have straightened my hair since 12/31. I must admit I'm a little nervous don't want to get heat damage. Not using heat has been easier than I thought. I may try to stretch my next flat iron till 6 months instead of almost 3. I could do my June LC with a good blow-dry. Also looking forward to a good trim, my ends really need it. Haven't trimmed since September-ish.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with mn tonight and sprayed Chi Keratin Mist on my ends. My blow dryer should be here any day now. Wednesday I want to lightly blowdry before I redo my braids. These roots need to be stretched


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow & HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

Sat under the dryer on low for an hour and LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Keravada Oatmeal Milk & Honey Alter Ego on scalp & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges, *B =* Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2016)

This will be day 2 of inversions.  I have to do a hard protein since I colored my hair last week. Hopefully my dryer is here today so I can blowdry after my wash and dc


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2016)

I almost bought a bottle of It's a 10 leave in with Keratin,  but a tiny bottle was $15 at Cvs. Is it that good? I'm going to read some reviews and wait on them to send me a coupon.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 2, 2016)

Life is easy in flat twists even though i can't see my length, esp since i gave myself a deep trim. Even though I love the ease of wearing wigs I miss wearing my curly fluffy fro.. But I don't want to do the work for it to look nice  

Ah well onwards with the wigs.


----------



## beauti (Mar 3, 2016)

*My hair is still straight from my blow dry a couple days ago and I don't know what to do with it except bun it *


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 3, 2016)

beauti said:


> *My hair is still straight from my blow dry a couple days ago and I don't know what to do with it except bun it *


I find that I have the same issue!  I guess I am so used to twists being a set style, when my hair is straightened I am at a loss.....


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 4, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Doesn't look like I have retained anything. ......maybe I will straighten and do a comparison pic that way to really see, but I think I will be disappointed. ....


Ok, so this time I straightened,  but I still don't see any retention......wth am I doing wrong? I am about to go into braids without extensions for a month and see what happens.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2016)

It looks longer in the second pic. You zoomed out more and you pulled a smaller section so you can't see it. If you did a side by side with same size pics it would be more noticeable.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.
I am really hoping for some growth & retention when I do my 1st quarter length check at the end of this month.


----------



## Daina (Mar 5, 2016)

Went to the salon today for full service treatment. Wash, Aphogee 2 step treatment, DC, trim and flat iron. I wore my LC shirt so that I could do my March measurement. She blow dried on the lowest setting and I used both the Aphogee regular leave-in and sprayed the root and ends with the Aphogee green tea and keratin reconstructor spray. For heat protectant we used IC Fantasia heat protectant spray. We flat ironed on 350 with one pass. Before my trim my hair had achieved just under 2 inches of growth.

Last LC I was at the 10 line, prior to the trim I was at the 12 line and grazing BSL. For me BSL is at the 13 line. After the trim I am at the 11 line. I was surprised by the amount of growth in just 2 1/2 months but it has me encouraged that I should be able to reach full BSL by June and hopefully not need to trim as much. My ends look and feel much better though.

Hopefully this blow out and flat iron will last 2 weeks. Now I'm off to invert for 5 minutes and then will pin curl my hair up and put on my scarf for the night.

Below are some pictures, the first is from December length check, the second is before the trim today and the last one is after trim and loose curls.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2016)

Your hair looks great @Daina


----------



## Daina (Mar 6, 2016)

@Prettymetty, thank you! I was so nervous about heat damage and I guess I won't really know for another 2 weeks but I tried to take every precaution. I even bought my flat irons because my bestie still uses an oven as I wanted to make sure it was no hotter than 350. I loved that IC Fantasia heat protectant, also smelled nice as well.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 6, 2016)

So guys, I had my first setback in years  and I am back to APL/grazing BSL...so here's what happened: I went to my regular Dominican salon for a wash n set and...well, let's just say that there were a ton of knots that were NOT there before and now my hair is short. 

My goal is still FULL MBL by the end of the year,but I doubt I'll make it. My plan is to wear my straight hair through March and then get some braids through the summer (with liberal breaks and care) and then check in with my hair in September.

Setbacks are a part of life, but I'm such a slow grower, it's upsetting.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry about your setback @itsjusthair88. Did you get a trim?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Sorry about your setback @itsjusthair88. Did you get a trim?



I got a CUT lol...and it's ok, I'm less upset now, I'll just be PS'ing for a few months and have to work a bit harder to reach my goal by end of year


----------



## Daina (Mar 7, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> I got a CUT lol...and it's ok, I'm less upset now, I'll just be PS'ing for a few months and have to work a bit harder to reach my goal by end of year



Sorry about the setback, but you seem to have a great attitude about it and more importantly an action plan to get back on track! I pray it all works out and may you be presently surprised in September.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 7, 2016)

I just realized I don't have any moisturizing deep conditioners. I have a ton of protein treatments though. I might pick up a bottle of Keracare Humecto


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 7, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I just realized I don't have any moisturizing deep conditioners. I have a ton of protein treatments though. I might pick up a bottle of Keracare Humecto


Keracare humecto is my go to moisturizing dc! Love it and the slip is fantastic!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> Went to the salon today for full service treatment. Wash, Aphogee 2 step treatment, DC, trim and flat iron. I wore my LC shirt so that I could do my March measurement. She blow dried on the lowest setting and I used both the Aphogee regular leave-in and sprayed the root and ends with the Aphogee green tea and keratin reconstructor spray. For heat protectant we used IC Fantasia heat protectant spray. We flat ironed on 350 with one pass. Before my trim my hair had achieved just under 2 inches of growth.
> 
> Last LC I was at the 10 line, prior to the trim I was at the 12 line and grazing BSL. For me BSL is at the 13 line. After the trim I am at the 11 line. I was surprised by the amount of growth in just 2 1/2 months but it has me encouraged that I should be able to reach full BSL by June and hopefully not need to trim as much. My ends look and feel much better though.
> 
> ...


Looking good girl!! I really love the one that's straightish with the body curls in it. You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 7, 2016)

Checking in. My regimen is tweaked. I haven't been obsessed with length lately just health. If I make it, I make it. If I don't well then a terminal length of APL isn't bad I guess but yeah it would be so lovely to make BSL. On me BSL would feel like WL. Maybe since I'm not so obsessed with length just health, it will sneak up on me.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

Completed 7 days of my inversions tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Completed 7 days of my inversions tonight.


Me too. I also changed up my wig regimen.  I'm wearing a black satin scarf instead of a wig cap. The caps give me a headache and I think the nylon was causing dryness and breakage on my ends. 

I'm not sure if the wig cap, sulfur or Chi Keratin Mist is responsible for my brittle breaking ends, but I stopped using all 3. Until I figure out the culprit I'll be using mn and peppermint oil.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Looking good girl!! I really love the one that's straightish with the body curls in it. You look absolutely gorgeous!



@Caramel74, thank you!


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Checking in. My regimen is tweaked. I haven't been obsessed with length lately just health. If I make it, I make it. If I don't well then a terminal length of APL isn't bad I guess but yeah it would be so lovely to make BSL. On me BSL would feel like WL. Maybe since I'm not so obsessed with length just health, it will sneak up on me.



@Caramel74, I like your attitude and like my grandmom used to say a watched pot never boils so focusing on health makes a lot of sense. I'm really trying to focus on the health of my ends so that hopefully subsequent trims will be more dusting.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

 I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2016)

I need to wash and dc my hair today. I might blowdry it too before I do my celies. I'm due for a moisturizing dc so I'll use Oleo Relax.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 9, 2016)

Need to give my hair some TLC but I don't feel like doing it so I made an appointment to get my hair washed, blow-dried and my ends trimmed. I may skip getting my ends trimmed it depends on how they look after the blowout.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 9, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, I like your attitude and like my grandmom used to say a watched pot never boils so focusing on health makes a lot of sense. I'm really trying to focus on the health of my ends so that hopefully subsequent trims will be more dusting.


Thank you 

It's like... once you've been through it all, the big chops, the trims to make it even but it still grows uneven, etc. Then you finally get some progress bc you don't give up and also the wonderful support you get here on the forum (never would have gotten this far w out it), you just finally learn.

You mentioned "your ends," yes and yes! That's what I'm saying too. You have to be so delicate with them to retain it. Olive oil makes the hair stronger so I look forward to my prepoo and basically try to take it easy on the detangling too. Set it (usually in a wet bun) and forget it. Then wear it loose but I've seriously cut down on manipulation. To try and think about manipulating it with all that crazy heat has been a no no lately. I'm too scared of the damage it could cause. Probably only for trims now.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 9, 2016)

Cowashed with TJ TTT, sprayed with Aphogee green tea mist and sealed ends with an oil mix and herbal grease. 

I plan on finally taking down my flat twists that have been in like a month  this weekend..


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2016)

Kerastase is having a sale so I got Lait Vital, Masquintense Thick and Density mask. I'm also getting a free travel bag and a few samples. I'm gradually switching to all Kerastase/Loreal products. Being a diyer is saving me so much money that I can splurge on products every now and then.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

Just coming in this morning to soak up some BSL/MBL vibes


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2016)

I washed my hair this morning with Ion Healthy Scalp shampoo and did a 1hour dc with Kerastase Oleo Relax mask. After I t-shirt dried for a bit, I detangled and redid my braids.  I had a little more shedding than usual,  but I haven't washed in 2 weeks. I also had some tangles near the roots. I'm just glad wash day is over!


----------



## EthansMama (Mar 10, 2016)

I keep forgetting to post this but I completed 7 days of inversions on the 7th. My regimen may be changing as well. For the last two weeks I've washed on Sunday, did a flat twist out on Mon-Tues then wear a puff the rest of the week. I'm enjoying wearing my hair out. I may try roller setting this weekend and if it works out I'll do it more often.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2016)

My goal is to moisturize my ends every day this week. I'm trying to strengthen my ends so that I retain every inch this year (minus trims). I'm using Mane n tail mixed with aloe juice and hot 6 oil.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla on ends.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* HydroQuench Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2016)

I am looking forward to receiving my new products.  I may wash my hair early if my package arrives tomorrow


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday BSL/MBL Ladies!!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 13, 2016)

*If I'm not too tired I will dc overnight. Picked up Loreal mega moisture the other day. Can't wait to try it. Will follow-up with aphogee 2min.*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2016)

Ill be getting my hair trimmed tomorrow since it's long overdue. I havent had one in months.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2016)

I oiled my scalp with sulfur last night. I'm probably going to wash and blowdry on low tomorrow before I do my braids. 

My length check is coming up. I'm excited to see some growth


----------



## iVR (Mar 15, 2016)

Used a reconstructor from Nexxus after having it flat ironed.  Gosh I love that product. Anyway just a couple of straight pieces, but I need a trim and those pieces are going to get snipped anyways.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2016)

I did my first ever flexi-rod set last night on dry hair as I'm trying to stretch my blowout for 2 weeks. I used flaxseed gel and SM JBCO styling and repair lotion to set the hair before wrapping around the rods. I used the gray and purple rods as I wanted bigger looser curls. I was pretty happy with the outcome for this being my first time and this will last until wash day on Saturday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2016)

@Daina your curls look pretty!

My Kerastase package arrived. I'm not impressed with this order. 2 of my samples are missing and one of my conditioners looks like it has been sitting on a shelf since 2006. It's dusty, sticky, etc. I'm not going to bother sending it back, because it's a great product and I have too much other stuff to do. My kids are on Spring Break so it's busy busy in my house.

Tomorrow after we get back from the beach I'll wash my hair. Should I use the thickening mask or the moisturizing mask tomorrow? Help me choose ladies.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2016)

@Prettymetty, thank you! I'm excited to have another style I can wear throughout the month. It will continue to help me to stay away from the flat iron.

Can you spoil your hair by using both or do they do similar things? This weekend I plan on using Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus for a protein and ceramide treatment and then I'll follow that with a deep moisture mask.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2016)

@Daina I guess I could use both. One is for thickening so I will use that near the roots and I can put the moisturizing dc on my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm going to put off wash day until tomorrow.  I'm exhausted from mom duties. It's Spring break so at least I'll get to sleep in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2016)

I washed and blow dried my hair lsst night with the wide tooth comb attachment. Then I braided it back up and moisturized my ends with Mane n tail. Next week is my trim and length check so I will flat iron it.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Friday Pretty Ladies!!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2016)

*So...i didn't wash my hair that day and still haven't gotten around to it 
When is length check? Any time this month?I'm nervous about straightening my hair 
*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2016)

beauti said:


> *So...i didn't wash my hair that day and still haven't gotten around to it
> When is length check? Any time this month?I'm nervous about straightening my hair *


Anytime this month is fine. If your hair is in a long term ps then you can do it next month.


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2016)

*Oh and I've been wearing my hair like this for past 2 weeks

*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2016)

Pretty @beauti! Your hair looks super long


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Pretty @beauti! Your hair looks super long


*Thanks. I braided Marley hair into the ends of my hair *


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 18, 2016)

I kind of want to do a length check this weekend


----------



## trclemons (Mar 19, 2016)

Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Amla.
Applied a mix of ORS DC & Kapur/Kachri ayurvedic powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk & TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

"You know why I'm here"...  Did someone say length check????


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello LHCF family 

I did my length check pic when my hair is wet bc I AM PETrified of heat these days. I'm prolly going to have to go to Mastercuts and get it trimmed soon and use some heat but I'll be ok. On a good note my hair is filling in bc when I did a low ponytail and just let it air dry it looked really good. 


I didn't gain a ton of length but it did fill in so I'm happy. Lost a lot of hair during my olive oil prepoo but.... it is what is is. Here is my March length check pic. Enjoy! lol love you all


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Hello LHCF family
> 
> I did my length check pic when my hair is wet bc I AM PETrified of heat these days. I'm prolly going to have to go to Mastercuts and get it trimmed soon and use some heat but I'll be ok. On a good note my hair is filling in bc when I did a low ponytail and just let it air dry it looked really good.
> 
> ...




Awww!!!! I'm glad you're happy with the results thus far. I learned a long time ago that milestones aren't always about length (although it appears that you gained some of that too  ).


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2016)

Great progress @Caramel74. You'll be Bsl by the Summer


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Awww!!!! I'm glad you're happy with the results thus far. I learned a long time ago that milestones aren't always about length (although it appears that you gained some of that too  ).



awww eee  

Thank you!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Great progress @Caramel74. You'll be Bsl by the Summer



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Mar 21, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Hello LHCF family
> 
> I did my length check pic when my hair is wet bc I AM PETrified of heat these days. I'm prolly going to have to go to Mastercuts and get it trimmed soon and use some heat but I'll be ok. On a good note my hair is filling in bc when I did a low ponytail and just let it air dry it looked really good.
> 
> ...



@Caramel74,  I definitely see a difference where your hair has filled in! I feel you on the fear of heat damage. Maybe you can trim with just a blow dry instead of flat ironing.


----------



## Daina (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I gave my hair some TLC this weekend and I'm happy to report I don't believe I suffered any heat damage from my flat iron earlier this month! I was very worried but my hair reverted once completely wet in the shower.

I used Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus as a treatment masque and then used their Anti-snap leave-in as well. I styled in a braid out that I will wear till Wednesday or Thursday then I will be in a low bun. Tonight before I rebraid I'm going to massage my scalp with Vatika oil and use on the ends. I ordered some new products that should arrive by Wednesday that I will try this weekend.

Next LC in June not sure I want to flat iron, trying to hold out till August and continue to prevent heat damage and work on thickening. Finally I have had a bad month for my vitamins and supplement usage. Also my diet has been crappy as I have been stressed with work and life. Re-committing myself this week to get back on track.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74,  I definitely see a difference where your hair has filled in! I feel you on the fear of heat damage. Maybe you can trim with just a blow dry instead of flat ironing.


Hi Daina,

Thank you sweetie 

On the subject of heat damage, very scary yes! I don't think that I will have a dominican blowout. But my hair has to be straight in order to see where to trim. Mastercuts just does a couple of passes and I could put all my heat protectants in before hand (infusium leave in, argan oil and even bring my spray in stuff from Sally's). I think I'm more afraid of the trim. I have broken hairs all the way up bc my hair is so fine.  I've seen youtube videos where they just snip the hairs sticking out but that scares me too. When my hair was SL I would use heat every week just because I needed to feel my length and it was ok as long as I didn't go over it and I let it rest. I guess this is why we call it a challenge because it definitely is. I'll never have layers ever again! That took me a lifetime to learn.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2016)

I washed my hair with Ion scalp shampoo and now I'm doing a dc with Nutritive Masquintense and Fondant Nutri Thermique. Once I rinse my dc I'll airy 80% and straighten/trim my hair. I will post lc pics later tonight


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonight, I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Strawberry Moisturizing Conditioner.  

I sat under a cap dryer on high cool for 1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's my March update! It's the Spring Equinox so I trimmed 1/2 inch all over for thicker hair. My hair is growing.  I'm loving the thickness


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

@Prettymetty 1/2 inch trim and you're still looking good! Congrats to you! You'll definitely be BSL soon!


----------



## Daina (Mar 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Here's my March update! It's the Spring Equinox so I trimmed 1/2 inch all over for thicker hair. My hair is growing.  I'm loving the thickness



@Prettymetty, love the thickness! Any damage you notice from the color? I will probably never color or highlight my hair again to go lighter. Trying to find something dark and non-damaging to cover these grays though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

@Daina thanks! So far my colored area seems pretty healthy.  It's in the front so I can monitor it and stay on top of my moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

Sitting under the dryer now for about an hour and then I'm going to let it air dry for another two hours before I take the rollers out.


----------



## Daina (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Sitting under the dryer now for about an hour and then I'm going to let it air dry for another two hours before I take the rollers out.



@Janet', be sure to post pics!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

@Daina will do!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Here's my March update! It's the Spring Equinox so I trimmed 1/2 inch all over for thicker hair. My hair is growing.  I'm loving the thickness


Looking good sweetie . Your hair looks nice and thick and healthy. The low bun is really cute and your hair looks so shiny, healthy, and it's growing!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Looking good sweetie . Your hair looks nice and thick and healthy. The low bun is really cute and your hair looks so shiny, healthy, and it's growing!


Thanks love I'm just happy that my hair is finally getting stronger and easier to manage. I'm becoming better at styling my hair too thanks to youtube.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tonight I:
did 4 rows of plaits (16 total)
moisturized my ends with Mane n tail/hot 6 oil/aloe juice
massaged my scalp with sulfur oil
cowashed my wig with Biotera shine conditioner

Tomorrow I'm working a half day so I'll wear my wig. I only straightened so that I could get an even trim. I'm back in protective mode so that I can retain another inch by June.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks love I'm just happy that my hair is finally getting stronger and easier to manage. I'm becoming better at styling my hair too thanks to youtube.


That's awesome!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Hello LHCF family
> 
> I did my length check pic when my hair is wet bc I AM PETrified of heat these days. I'm prolly going to have to go to Mastercuts and get it trimmed soon and use some heat but I'll be ok. On a good note my hair is filling in bc when I did a low ponytail and just let it air dry it looked really good.
> 
> ...



You're totally apl and on your way to bsl! Nice progress!


----------



## Daina (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm going on a separate little mini challenge. I got great growth from December to March and I'd like to isolate why and what. Why did I get good growth and retention and what was it that worked? I've been a bit of a product junkie lately and have been trying a few new things. Starting this weekend I'm going to create one regimen including products and use that exclusively for the next month to see how my hair responds. I'm also going to stay consistent with my vitamins and supplements. I will nail down my regi  from pre-poo to style tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 24, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> You're totally apl and on your way to bsl! Nice progress!


Thank you!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2016)

@Daina I inadvertently posted in here...  I don't think I joined this challenge even though my end goal for this year is BSB/BSL...\\

Thinking out loud: Hmmm...should I join?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Daina I inadvertently posted in here...  I don't think I joined this challenge even though my end goal for this year is BSB/BSL...\\
> 
> Thinking out loud: Hmmm...should I join?


I thought you were already in this one.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay!!! @Prettymetty That's what happens when you're in challenge overload!


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Daina I inadvertently posted in here...  I don't think I joined this challenge even though my end goal for this year is BSB/BSL...\\
> 
> Thinking out loud: Hmmm...should I join?



@Janet', join us come on and play!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 25, 2016)

What to do? I'm excited to have dinner at my mommy's Easter Sunday, but Sunday is my wash day. I could do it today but then I don't want to throw my wash day cycle off.
.

My pree poo and braids is what makes it so complicated but then again that's probably what's helping my hair become stronger so it's a double edged sword....

I gotta figure this out somehow because I like to basically stay in for 24 hours so my hair can dry. People are so rude and ignorant.  I wore my hair to work and out to eat w my son and mother (in the two ponys w two braids) and people make comments so that put me off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> What to do? I'm excited to have dinner at my mommy's Easter Sunday, but Sunday is my wash day. I could do it today but then I don't want to throw my wash day cycle off.
> .
> 
> My pree poo and braids is what makes it so complicated but then again that's probably what's helping my hair become stronger so it's a double edged sword....
> ...


Can you wash it after the Easter festivities?


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 25, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Can you wash it after the Easter festivities?


That's what I was thinking because I have Monday off and could let the braids dry, then take it out and wear the braid out on Monday. Plus I really don't want to mess up my wash day cycle. I could also do it before the festivities and wear the 4 plaits to my mother's house too. It's only my nana, my mother, the kids, and my brother in law. Maybe I could wear some make -up or something. The longer the plaits stay in the better...


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

Today was CoWash Friday:

Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Unscented Amla on the ends.
Applied a mix of Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots and Vatika Dubar Garlic DCs and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Scalp scrubbed with CC's Natural, CW'd my length with HE Totally Twisted, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & V05 Strawberry & Cream conditioners.
LCOB'd with *L =* LACE Ayurvedic, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing & Duafe Whipped Love Me Amla on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2016)

I moisturized my hair today with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer sealed with shealoe butter, massaged some Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration serum on my scalp, plait my hair up in 3 big celies and done for the day.


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey ladies, question... I have very uneven hair, one side is in between sl and apl and the other is just at. It's from cutting when I was upset then cutting again a month later when I was frustrated My ends are in good condition, full, healthy and thick, but the un evenness looks crazy. I was going to just let it grow out and cut little by little but it just looks so weird I'm debating if I should just even it back out which would put me at sl and I'll have to drop out of this challenge (I'm a slow grower) what would y'all do. 

Also I'm a weekly roller setter but I'd like to get into braids with only my hair for less manipulation. I did some last week to match with my son but it looked so bad I had to take mine out


----------



## beauti (Mar 27, 2016)

*I will dc overnight and straighten in the morning *


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, question... I have very uneven hair, one side is in between sl and apl and the other is just at. It's from cutting when I was upset then cutting again a month later when I was frustrated My ends are in good condition, full, healthy and thick, but the un evenness looks crazy. I was going to just let it grow out and cut little by little but it just looks so weird I'm debating if I should just even it back out which would put me at sl and I'll have to drop out of this challenge (I'm a slow grower) what would y'all do.
> 
> Also I'm a weekly roller setter but I'd like to get into braids with only my hair for less manipulation. I did some last week to match with my son but it looked so bad I had to take mine out


If it was my hair, I would even it out. I can't handle looking at hair that's uneven, whether it's on me or anyone else. I believe that's why I don't like asymmetric hair cuts either. It just looks all wrong to me. I don't know, maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm sitting with some overdue hendigo treatment my hair right now and wondering if I should follow it up with some straight indigo when I'm done. I have a church service to attend at 6:30 and don't know if I'll have time to either. I'll play it by air.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, question... I have very uneven hair, one side is in between sl and apl and the other is just at. It's from cutting when I was upset then cutting again a month later when I was frustrated My ends are in good condition, full, healthy and thick, but the un evenness looks crazy. I was going to just let it grow out and cut little by little but it just looks so weird I'm debating if I should just even it back out which would put me at sl and I'll have to drop out of this challenge (I'm a slow grower) what would y'all do.
> 
> Also I'm a weekly roller setter but I'd like to get into braids with only my hair for less manipulation. I did some last week to match with my son but it looked so bad I had to take mine out


My hair is uneven also. The left side is about an inch or 2 longer and the ends are fuller. I've been trimming every 3 months so that it gradually evens out. I refuse to do a big trim, because my hair is really healthy and strong.

Just keep your hair hidden until it grows enough to trim a bit. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Janet', be sure to post pics!



Here is my Wednesday evening rollerset!


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Here is my Wednesday evening rollerset!View attachment 355699



@Janet', your curls look great very shiny! I can even see shine on the blonde parts which is not easy to do. I have been blonde a few times and the first thing I miss about my natural color when I dye is the shine but yours looks good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, question... I have very uneven hair, one side is in between sl and apl and the other is just at. It's from cutting when I was upset then cutting again a month later when I was frustrated My ends are in good condition, full, healthy and thick, but the un evenness looks crazy. I was going to just let it grow out and cut little by little but it just looks so weird I'm debating if I should just even it back out which would put me at sl and I'll have to drop out of this challenge (I'm a slow grower) what would y'all do.
> 
> Also I'm a weekly roller setter but I'd like to get into braids with only my hair for less manipulation. I did some last week to match with my son but it looked so bad I had to take mine out



@Mjon912, my hair is not even either as it actually likes to grow in a "V" shape. It's always been like that and I've had to constantly tell stylists not to trim straight across or even cause that's just my hair. Personally I wouldn't cut that much to even out. Especially since you say you are a slow grower. I like @Prettymetty's suggestion of the gradual trimming. Even better if you are going to get braids for awhile definitely don't cut.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 28, 2016)

@Janet' your curls are so pretty. What kind of rollers did you use?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, question... I have very uneven hair, one side is in between sl and apl and the other is just at. It's from cutting when I was upset then cutting again a month later when I was frustrated My ends are in good condition, full, healthy and thick, but the un evenness looks crazy. I was going to just let it grow out and cut little by little but it just looks so weird I'm debating if I should just even it back out which would put me at sl and I'll have to drop out of this challenge (I'm a slow grower) what would y'all do.
> 
> Also I'm a weekly roller setter but I'd like to get into braids with only my hair for less manipulation. I did some last week to match with my son but it looked so bad I had to take mine out



Ok...so, I was about to say if you have uneven hair because like @Daina, my hair has ALWAYS been uneven...as you said-- significantly shorter (see photo). It took me years to realize that...I have learned to grow around that...don't give up!!! PLEASE! We'll be uneven sisters together!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Here is my Wednesday evening rollerset!View attachment 355699


Nice @Janet' .  Looks like those pretty curls will hold for a while too.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Janet', your curls look great very shiny! I can even see shine on the blonde parts which is not easy to do. I have been blonde a few times and the first thing I miss about my natural color when I dye is the shine but yours looks good! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for the compliment!   It's a work in progress for sure!!! Now if I could just get this length-- I'll be cooking with Crisco!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Nice @Janet' .  Looks like those pretty curls will hold for a while too.


Thank you!!! Yes, they lasted until yesterday (5 days). I re-rolled last night and wearing a reformed rollerset now.


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, they lasted until yesterday (5 days). I re-rolled last night and wearing a reformed rollerset now.



@Janet', five days wow - what do you do to it at night to maintain?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@Daina, I set with water and wrap foam and seal my ends with either grapeseed or coconut oil. Every night I put a bonnet on and by the third night, I start re-rolling the curls that have fallen limp.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Mar 28, 2016)

I took out my sew in this weekend.  Did a good protein treatment and moisturizing treatment before getting my weave back in again.  
My hair still is shrinking up to less than ear length as I approach bra strap length
I'll give my hair a week break next time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil tonight and I moisturized with Mane n tail this morning .My ends feel so  strong. I'm probably going to wash tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Daina (Mar 29, 2016)

My braidout was very moisturized and defined on Sunday. Really love the Camille Rose products. I used the moisture milk and the almond jai twisting butter. I was off yesterday so kept my hair in a loose bun under my scarf. Last night I used SM JBCO styling lotion to re-moisturize and sealed the ends with a mix of grapeseed and almond oil. Put my loose bun back in. Depending how it behaves when I shake it down it will either be loose or in a bun.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm washing my hair tonight and I'm actually looking forward to it. My scalp has been itching a bit so it's time. This will be my first wash since my trim. I'm wondering if detangling will be easy since my ends are blunt...


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Janet' your curls are so pretty. What kind of rollers did you use?


Sorry I missed this!! I use flexi rods and perm rods (different sizes).


----------



## trclemons (Mar 29, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon Advanced Techniques Volume on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration. 

I sat under a cap dryer on high-cool for ~1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Vanilla Cone, *C =* Liquid Gold Whipped Ginger Cream, *O =* Annabelle's Essential on length, NJoy on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2016)

I was too tired to wash my hair tonight. I'll do it tomorrow while I'm off so I'm not rushing


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 30, 2016)

So sorry i haven't been here....i have been quite busy but despite this, i have ensured that i wash and dc at least once a week. I am basically following an ayurvedic regimen these days....cant remember when last i bought shampoo....anyway, this post is supposed to be my length check.
ignore how ratchet i look, i had spent the whole day doing my hair in the heat.  The shorter length is my hair in November and i have had 2 trims since then before i relaxed (dont judge, i'm manic like that these days, i seem more focused on health than length, plus i realised that with healthy practices, my hair grows)....the longer length is in March about 10 days ago when i texlaxed my hair.

My hair is almost back at BSL, just an inch away from it! ......the journey continues


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 30, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Hello LHCF family
> 
> I did my length check pic when my hair is wet bc I AM PETrified of heat these days. I'm prolly going to have to go to Mastercuts and get it trimmed soon and use some heat but I'll be ok. On a good note my hair is filling in bc when I did a low ponytail and just let it air dry it looked really good.
> 
> ...


it looks very healthy, which is the most important part


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2016)

Your hair is growing nicely @fifigirl.


----------



## Daina (Mar 30, 2016)

@fifigirl, definitely see growth!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2016)

Today I:
Lathered twice with Ion scalp shampoo
Did a dc with Masque Densite and Cristalliste
Now I'm airdrying and I will braid it later

I checked the mail today and my Chroma Riche mask is here. It has been a great day


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2016)

fifigirl said:


> So sorry i haven't been here....i have been quite busy but despite this, i have ensured that i wash and dc at least once a week. I am basically following an ayurvedic regimen these days....cant remember when last i bought shampoo....anyway, this post is supposed to be my length check.
> ignore how ratchet i look, i had spent the whole day doing my hair in the heat.  The shorter length is my hair in November and i have had 2 trims since then before i relaxed (dont judge, i'm manic like that these days, i seem more focused on health than length, plus i realised that with healthy practices, my hair grows)....the longer length is in March about 10 days ago when i texlaxed my hair.
> 
> My hair is almost back at BSL, just an inch away from it! ......the journey continues



   Go YOU!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2016)

I finger detangled today and I barely lost any hair. That's a new Hit for sure. When my hair was 80% dry I used my wet/dry iron on 250 to stretch my hair a bit and then I did my celies.


----------



## beauti (Mar 31, 2016)

*I did dc a few nights ago and just bunned it. Will prepoo and dc again no later than Saturday since I have a function on Sunday. I will straighten as well. *


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Made the decision to get PS and getting some vixen crochet braids on Saturday. None of my hair will be out, she is going to do knotless crochet around the perimeter and the parts.

I'm buying the hair today and I'm excited to leave my hair be for a few weeks...hope to make it to 7-weeks, then I'll be going in for a relaxer touch up and will do a length check then.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

Physical Therapy is done, JOICO K-Pak (gold bottle) and Grapeseed oil slathered on head...I've got a plastic shower cap on my head and I'm chillin...I'll steam tomorrow. It's going to be a hat day (since it's going to be raining in the A, that will be a good thing anyway)!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Mane n tail and now it's time to sulfur oil my scalp. I want to be Bsl by my bday in June. Let's grow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 1, 2016)

It's April!  Who is doing inversions this month? I'm starting today.


----------



## beauti (Apr 1, 2016)

*Ladies do you have any recs for a quality dc (salon brand) I can get on the ground?  Like something very moisturizing. I gotta straighten my hair tonight. TIA!*


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 1, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Ladies do you have any recs for a quality dc (salon brand) I can get on the ground?  Like something very moisturizing. I gotta straighten my hair tonight. TIA!*


Nexxus Humectress,  Mizani Moisturefuze, Keracare Humecto, Moroccan oil mask. That's all I can think of right now,  but check Target. They sell a lot of salon brands as well as independent hair lines.


----------



## Daina (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm inverting this month but not starting till Monday!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 1, 2016)

I inverted for 5 minutes this morning and then I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil for a couple minutes. I baggied for about 30 minutes as well. Any longer and my hair might start reverting.


----------



## Daina (Apr 2, 2016)

Currently under the dryer with my Macadamia oil deep conditioning masque spiked with grapeseed oil!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> It's April!  Who is doing inversions this month? I'm starting today.


I am.  I will start on the 10th.

====================

*Shampoo & Set Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla. 
Added J. Monique Natural's Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Mask under the heat cap for a little over an hour. 
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Ion Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Herbal Essence Hello Hydration & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCOBS:  *L = *Ion Repair; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Mission Condition Star Glaze on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends; *S = *Design Essentials Curl Enhancing Mousse.
I will let my hair dry in a ponytail roller set overnight.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 3, 2016)

ScorpioLove said:


> I took out my sew in this weekend.  Did a good protein treatment and moisturizing treatment before getting my weave back in again.
> My hair still is shrinking up to less than ear length as I approach bra strap length
> I'll give my hair a week break next time.


I know how you feel, my shrinkage is crazy!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> View attachment 346305



This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.  MBL here I come......


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.  MBL here I come......



  YAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> It's April!  Who is doing inversions this month? I'm starting today.



I started April 2nd...guess I need to mosey on over and officially join the challenge...like I said I would.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Sunday Pretty Girls!!!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

Janet' said:


> YAAASSSS!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2016)

I worked all day yesterday so I skipped my day 2 inversion. I'm just going to start over today


----------



## wish4length (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm Late, but I'd like to join
Starting length: APL in the back
Goal month: August 2016
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: I think 2 or 3
Regimen: protective styles, deep condition every Friday, flatiron with heat protectant conditioners and leave ins, trim once a month(search and destroys)
Starting pic:


----------



## beauti (Apr 4, 2016)

*I didon't straighten my hair. Mother Nature decided we needed a mixture of freezing rain and snow. I will prepoo and dc tonight. Think I will wear a wash and go tomorrow*


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 4, 2016)

trclemons said:


> This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.  MBL here I come......
> 
> View attachment 356487


----------



## trclemons (Apr 4, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 5, 2016)

I keep forgetting to invert


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I keep forgetting to invert



LMBO!!! Me too! That's why I haven't officially joined


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

wish4length said:


> I'm Late, but I'd like to join
> Starting length: APL in the back
> Goal month: August 2016
> Inches from Bsl/Mbl: I think 2 or 3
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yesterday I was rocking my braid out and my hair was like.. virgin clean. You know what I'm talking about no products in it after the pre poo and wash day. It was pretty frizzy. I thought about flatironing it. Then I was like, hell no! My hair needs moisture and oils NOT direct heat. I took this pic because I'm glad that I havent' given up and my hair is healthy and filling in. I know you all can relate by looking at this pic you'd never know it was APL almost BSL but that's shrinkage for ya. I'm not about to have a set back over heat. I've worked so hard for just this. I could just see all the hairs breaking off into the sink as I'm flatironing. So I did my CW and applied my products. Then let it air dry. Then stretched it out after it airdryed w by blowdryer and hands w indirect heat to feel some length. This pic is after slept on loose. Every time it's wet I look at it and just try to picture it longer. That's how I combat the flatironing.


----------



## Daina (Apr 5, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Yesterday I was rocking my braid out and my hair was like.. virgin clean. You know what I'm talking about no products in it after the pre poo and wash day. It was pretty frizzy. I thought about flatironing it. Then I was like, hell no! My hair needs moisture and oils NOT direct heat. I took this pic because I'm glad that I havent' given up and my hair is healthy and filling in. I know you all can relate by looking at this pic you'd never know it was APL almost BSL but that's shrinkage for ya. I'm not about to have a set back over heat. I've worked so hard for just this. I could just see all the hairs breaking off into the sink as I'm flatironing. So I did my CW and applied my products. Then let it air dry. Then stretched it out after it airdryed w by blowdryer and hands w indirect heat to feel some length. This is pic is after slept on loose. Every times it's wet I look at it and just try to picture it longer. That's how I combat the flatironing.



#shrinkageisforeal!!!! My shrinkage is the same for my braidouts as well. My almost BSL hair is only slightly below my shoulders after a braidout. But I remind myself that my hair is healthy and it is thickening again because I'm staying away from heat. I'm going to dust again in June but I'm thinking I will only lightly blow-dry and not flat iron. My goal is to not flat iron again until August. We can do it @Caramel74!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 5, 2016)

Daina said:


> #shrinkageisforeal!!!! My shrinkage is the same for my braidouts as well. My almost BSL hair is only slightly below my shoulders after a braidout. But I remind myself that my hair is healthy and it is thickening again because I'm staying away from heat. I'm going to dust again in June but I'm thinking I will only lightly blow-dry and not flat iron. My goal is to not flat iron again until August. We can do it @Caramel74!


Yes we can!  You're right on the money, good job!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 5, 2016)

I finally did my inversion. This is day 1. I will try not to skip anymore days...

I got a new kanekalon textured wig today for under $20. It's really pretty. I just hope it doesn't tangle since it's so long


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

I wore my new wig for the first time and it looks nice on my face. The side swept bangs are perfect...

I inverted today for the 2nd consecutive day. I'm trying to do 7 in a row. I will massage my scalp with Liquid Gold oil since I'm washing today anyway.

@Janet' don't forget to invert today


----------



## Daina (Apr 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I wore my new wig for the first time and it looks nice on my face. The side swept bangs are perfect...
> 
> I inverted today for the 2nd consecutive day. I'm trying to do 7 in a row. I will massage my scalp with Liquid Gold oil since I'm washing today anyway.
> 
> @Janet' don't forget to invert today



Shows us the wig @Prettymetty!!! I live vicariously through you on wigs since they are a no go with hubby!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 6, 2016)

I need a detangling comb for when my hair is wet that's not going to rip hair out!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

Have u tried the Jilbere shower comb?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> Shows us the wig @Prettymetty!!! I live vicariously through you on wigs since they are a no go with hubby!


I'll post pics later. I just washed my hair and I'm airdrying it while we watch a red box movie


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Have u tried the Jilbere shower comb?


I haven't tried that but I will look it up, it sounds great thank you!  Looked it up and ended up with the Conair Essentials Shower Comb. It has coated tips and it was free shipping. I hope this helps.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I haven't tried that but I will look it up, it sounds great thank you!


You can get it at Sally's or online. I always read reviews before I buy anything online. I'm funny with my (hair) money


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> You can get it at Sally's or online. I always read reviews before I buy anything online. I'm funny with my (hair) money


I know, I do too.  I have a hard time getting around without a car so I just got one on Amazon. I can't wait to try it. I hope it works. I can't keep losing hair.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

Still trucking along... @Caramel74 @Prettymetty  I have a Jilbere that I bought from Sally's years ago. But, I have heard great things about the Conair as well! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 6, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Still trucking along... @Caramel74 @Prettymetty  I have a Jilbere that I bought from Sally's years ago. But, I have heard great things about the Conair as well! Let me know what you think.


Thank you, I definitely will. I'm excited now, lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

I still have to straighten and braid my hair tonight. I hope it's as easy and quick as it was last week. I used Chroma Riche shampoo and mask so my hair is probably going to be very soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil last night. I will invert later today with more oil. 

I'm almost out of my LOC leave in so I'll make some more. My ends seem to love the aloe, hot six and Mane n tail.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like I haven't checked in for some time next Sunday I plan on having my mom do my perm (this will be my first this year). Then i'm going to head to hair cuttery for a wash and blow dry and have them trim my ends lightly (if needed).


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm going to start meditating at night (mainly to calm my nerves) and using visualization techniques to reach my goals. I feel like a healthier stress free body is beneficial to hair/nail health. I also would like to get a good workout in a couple times a week. I blame my slow hair growth on my horrible diet and lack of a fitness regimen. I work an active job and at home I'm constantly cleaning and moving around, but it just isn't enough activity.

Once I drop 20ish lbs I think my hair will look thicker and longer. I'm starting a 5 day clean eating challenge next week with some facebook friends. Hopefully I can keep it going after the challenge ends.


----------



## Daina (Apr 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm going to start meditating at night (mainly to calm my nerves) and using visualization techniques to reach my goals. I feel like a healthier stress free body is beneficial to hair/nail health. I also would like to get a good workout in a couple times a week. I blame my slow hair growth on my horrible diet and lack of a fitness regimen. I work an active job and at home I'm constantly cleaning and moving around, but it just isn't enough activity.
> 
> Once I drop 20ish lbs I think my hair will look thicker and longer. I'm starting a 5 day clean eating challenge next week with some facebook friends. Hopefully I can keep it going after the challenge ends.



@Prettymetty, I was thinking of doing a clean eating challenge as well. I did a mini version this week but sugar and pasta are my Achilles heal. What are the rules of your challenge?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty, I was thinking of doing a clean eating challenge as well. I did a mini version this week but sugar and pasta are my Achilles heal. What are the rules of your challenge?


It involves a Shakeology shake once a day and pretty much nothing processed.  I can eat lean meats, fruits, vegetables and grains or nuts. So no soda, juice, candy, cookies or anything fried. I don't have the shakes so I might just buy a protein shake


----------



## beauti (Apr 8, 2016)

*Ladies do you use a paddle brush? I really want one but not sure where to start. The regular Denman works great for me and I thought their paddle brush would be great but the bristles have rounded tips and that will jack my hair up  any recs I can find on the ground? Thank you! *


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Ladies do you use a paddle brush? I really want one but not sure where to start. The regular Denman works great for me and I thought their paddle brush would be great but the bristles have rounded tips and that will jack my hair up  any recs I can find on the ground? Thank you! *


Brushes are a no no for my 4b Velcro hair. I've even given up combs


----------



## beauti (Apr 8, 2016)

*


Prettymetty said:



			Brushes are a no no for my 4b Velcro hair. I've even given up combs
		
Click to expand...


How on earth do you blow dry or straighten your hair without a comb? *


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2016)

beauti said:


> *
> How on earth do you blow dry or straighten your hair without a comb? *


I finger detangle and flat iron in small sections. Idk how, but it works and I'm so happy with my hair. Usually I lose a ton of hair during the detangling process


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 9, 2016)

Currently sitting under the dryer with my deep conditioning mix of grape seed oil, honey, and cholesterol after this I'm going to put a burgundy red semi permeant in and after that roller set and flat iron my roots.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur last night. Today is my 4th inversion. 

I'm probably going to re twist my daughter's hair today. Aloe gel helped keep her hair from frizzing last week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

My clean eating challenge starts tomorrow.  I hope my hair, skin and nails improve as a result.  My nails need the most help. They are thin and brittle. It doesn't help that I bartend 4-5 days a week


----------



## beauti (Apr 10, 2016)

*I prepood with a mixture of acv, avj, rose water, and water. 
Vo5 clarifying poo on scalp, suave daily clarifying conditioner on length.
Cowashed with garnier fructis whole blends coconut water& vanilla milk. 
Moisturized with Camille Rose curl love moisture milk, sealed with castor oil. My hair is in two buns now and will remain so for couple days. *


----------



## koko22 (Apr 10, 2016)

What kind of sulfur product are you using?


Prettymetty said:


> I massaged my scalp with sulfur last night. Today is my 4th inversion.
> 
> I'm probably going to re twist my daughter's hair today. Aloe gel helped keep her hair from frizzing last week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

koko22 said:


> What kind of sulfur product are you using?


I make my own oil. It's equal parts of coconut oil and evoo, 2 drops lavender oil, 2 drops lemon oil, 10 drops peppermint oil and sublimed sulfur.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just checking in because I don't think I have in a while. My nape is 12" I've been trying to get to that elusive milestone for some time now. It's just been stuck. So I have two more inches till I will claim MBL. Crossing my fingers for that by December. My goal is 1" by August and another by December. I love the way my twists hang solidly shoulder length in the back now. They brush against the top of my shoulder blades.  Anyway, I'll continue taking my Manetabolism and drinking my protein shakes. I've been slacking on the latter recently because I was too lazy to pick up more.  My crown though is still pathetic. I think I need an iron supplement since I am vegetarian and am pretty sure that's a vitamin that I'm lacking. Thinking of restarting those and my B-complex to see if that helps my crown.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 10, 2016)

I need to catch up for the week:

1.  *Tuesday =* Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong and added Design Essentials Mouse for a rollerset.

2.  *Saturday = *Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.  DC'd with SM Manuka under heat cap for 1 hour; Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong.  LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Coco Curls; *O =* Mission Condition on length; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.

3.  *Sunday = *Day 1 inversion with Keravada Alter Ego on scalp for 4 minutes.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovlies


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

Today's scalp massage was so relaxing. My scalp was really tight (probably from my wig). I trimmed my hip length V shaped wig to a U shaped mbl. It looks so much better now and styling will be much easier.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 12, 2016)

I worked all day so I didn't do anything to my hair.  I'll moisturize and invert tomorrow. 

My first day eating clean was a success (except for the beer...at least it's light...Michelob Ultra). I walked almost 5 miles all day and I burned 2500 calories


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2016)

Day 2 eating clean was great. This is getting easier. I had a ton of fresh fruit and veggies and over 100 grams of protein. My Shakeology samples are here so today I'm making a chocolate protein shake. Protein boosts my growth like crazy...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 13, 2016)

Stopped to pick up two Just for me perms and a random lady asked me if kid perms really work because all she uses is "super". I don't like to get into these random conversations anymore so I just said oh if I use a super perm my hair will probably fall out.


----------



## iVR (Apr 13, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Ladies do you use a paddle brush? I really want one but not sure where to start. The regular Denman works great for me and I thought their paddle brush would be great but the bristles have rounded tips and that will jack my hair up  any recs I can find on the ground? Thank you! *



I use a flat square Conair paddle brush after detangling with my wide tooth comb first. I have really thick dense hair and it catches what the comb missed. As long as I detangle twice a week the amount of shed hair total is between a half dollar coin and a walnut.  It's walnut size when I skip detangling for a week.  If the ends catch I stop and unravel with my fingers, but that rarely happens.  I switched because my hair was too much for the Denman and my patience.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2016)

I was supposed to wash and dc today, but I'm putting it off til Friday.  Between homework, dinner and cleaning I just don't have time today.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.

Here goes:


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2016)

@Aggie wow at that shrinkage. I guess you are my hair twin too lol


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Aggie wow at that shrinkage. I guess you are my hair twin too lol





I kept telling you that. Now I've made a believer out of you, yes?


----------



## trclemons (Apr 13, 2016)

Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong & LCSO'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel; *O =* Mission Condition on length.


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 14, 2016)

I washed and set my hair this past weekend, I probably should have joined the apl/bsl challenge because it will be a miracle if I make it to Bsl this year. I'm going by my shortest section which is only a little past sl and I have a long back.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> I washed and set my hair this past weekend, I probably should have joined the apl/bsl challenge because it will be a miracle if I make it to Bsl this year. I'm going by my shortest section which is only a little past sl and I have a long back.



Join us as well. No harm being in both. Is it?


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 14, 2016)

No it won't hurt to be apart of both, I just don't want to get discouraged... And in getting there lol


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

@Mjon912 don't be discouraged at all. From your avi you are definitely getting there. Your hemline is looking good, and you've still got 8months before the year is out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> I washed and set my hair this past weekend, I probably should have joined the apl/bsl challenge because it will be a miracle if I make it to Bsl this year. I'm going by my shortest section which is only a little past sl and I have a long back.


How long is your longest layer?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

I just massaged my scalp with some of my homemade hairdrenalin potion. It definitely smells herbally. I thought it would have had a really strong onion or garlic smell, but nope, it doesn't, probably because I added some peppermint and rosemary essential oils to it. Not much, but a little nonetheless.

It smelled awesome, like cooked food, when I took it from the oven though and that is also before I added the onion, garlic and essential oils.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm on a roll with this clean eating. I made a dinner salad tonight and chicken and broccoli bake. It was soooo good. I had a protein shake for breakfast with instant coffee. It tasted like a chocolate frappucino! 

I finally did my 7th inversion and I will oil my scalp right before bed. I can't wait to wash and dc tomorrow. I got a couple new Kerastase goodies this week that I'll be using (Therapiste prepoo and Keratin Thermique).


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.
> 
> Here goes:


Beautiful, thick, healthy, and long!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have fine hair and direct heat for me is bad because it breaks down the hair, and after a while the hair can't hold moisture. That's why it looks and feels dry and damaged and you end up having to cut it off or it breaks off.

It's going slow. It'll be a year since my big chop in May. My hair has grown but slowly and I thought it would have been more. I guess it's just another reason to continue on my healthy hair journey, enjoy the new thick growth, take care of my ends, and continue to avoid chemicals and direct heat. It's feeling like I have a terminal length of APL, but only continuing on with my moisturize and seal regimen will tell. I hope not.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 15, 2016)

I braided my hair up today and was shocked when my product heavy, detangled hair sat at my brastrap. Woohoo! Next wash, I'll put on my length shirt and see if hubby will take the picture without giving me any lip.


----------



## beauti (Apr 15, 2016)

*Been moisturizing using the LCO method. Might dc tomorrow *


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2016)

@Caramel74 I'm sure your hair can grow much longer than apl. We just have to be consistent and patient. I've been apl forever too so I know how you feel.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 I'm sure your hair can grow much longer than apl. We just have to be consistent and patient. I've been apl forever too so I know how you feel.





My last microtrim was 2/4/16 and I was thinking I'd wait until June or July, have it straightened and due another microtrim. That'll give it time to get some more length and maybe the microtrim will stimulate some more growth or at least it will be stronger and grow thicker.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2016)

Wash day just didn't happen this week.  I spent more time than usual doing meal prep and trying to make everything fresh. I'd rather just wait to wash my hair than to rush through it and cause breakage/damage. 

I'm planning to wash Sunday since my schedule is opening that day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> My last microtrim was 2/4/16 and I was thinking I'd wait until June or July, have it straightened and due another microtrim. That'll give it time to get some more length and maybe the microtrim will stimulate some more growth or at least it will be stronger and grow thicker.


Be sure to trim on a beneficial day. I'm trimming in June during the Summer Solstice  Here are the best dates for June.


----------



## Daina (Apr 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Be sure to trim on a beneficial day. I'm trimming in June during the Summer Solstice  Here are the best dates for June.



@Prettymetty, thanks for sharing this. My grandmother liked to follow the lunar calendar for cutting and trimming and my hair was longest and thickest when she used to do it!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Be sure to trim on a beneficial day. I'm trimming in June during the Summer Solstice  Here are the best dates for June.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 16, 2016)

*Shampoo & Twist Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
Added HQ The Slip, Roux Porosity & Bhringrai Powder DC mix under the heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCB'd: *L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on length & ends.
I twisted my hair and penned it to stretch while it dries.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 16, 2016)

I absolutely love wash day because my olive oil pre poo is so incredibly beneficial. My hair feels so much stronger, thicker, healthier, and moisturized after I do it.

My Conair Essentials wide tooth shower comb came this week. So now I only see a hair or two as opposed to a clump of hair. It's nice it has a little hook so you can hang it on the shower curtain rod, detangle, and comb conditioner through your hair. 

My scalp and hair feel and smell healthy and great. I just did my 4 plaits with no product to air dry in my sleep. Off to bed soon I can't wait I'm so tired.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2016)

I lost 4lbs during my challenge last week. I had a bit of a cheat day yesterday so I weighed myself to see the damage... I lost another lb overnight!  I'm so excited about this and my hair seems to be thriving as well. 

I'm probably not going to wash my hair until Tuesday after work. I'm going to moisturize my ends and massage my scalp with sulfur oil. My babies are sound asleep so I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Daina (Apr 19, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I lost 4lbs during my challenge last week. I had a bit of a cheat day yesterday so I weighed myself to see the damage... I lost another lb overnight!  I'm so excited about this and my hair seems to be thriving as well.
> 
> I'm probably not going to wash my hair until Tuesday after work. I'm going to moisturize my ends and massage my scalp with sulfur oil. My babies are sound asleep so I'm going to bed soon



@Prettymetty, congrats on doing such a great job with the challenge! The first week is always the hardest.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow.  I can't stand an itchy scalp


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> How long is your longest layer?


Sorry for the late reply, I updated my avi, my longer side is right in between sl and apl, the shorter side is just past sl. There is at least and inch and a half difference in length from me air drying in 2 big twists and just sipping the ends off on each side, silly I know.


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 20, 2016)

I put individual braids in last wed, washed and conditioned last night, added a leave in and some oil and profectiV healthy ends and air dried over night and then this morning I redid each braid and put some hair trigger growth elixer and mn on my scalp.

I'm planning on using MN for another 2 weeks and keeping my braids in until the 2nd week in May, redoing every week, then getting a texlax touch up on the 20th  and wearing my hair out for about 6 weeks then after July 4th do individual braids again until the end of August/beginning of sept =)


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2016)

I hate this phone.  I keep trying to change my avatar, but it never works.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2016)

I finally washed my hair! I did a prepoo with Therapiste pre shampoo treatment,  washed with Ion scalp shampoo and did a 45 minute dc with Therapiste mask. Now I'm airdrying. I will straighten it once it's 80% dry


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd with Avon Volume for about 45 minutes in the heat cap & CW'd.  I added Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.  *LCOB'd:  L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi;* C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *O = *Annabelle's on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *HQ Twisting on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm going to the water park next weekend so I won't bother washing my hair during the week. I'll just wash it afterwards to remove the chlorine. I'm going to try my best not to get my hair wet at all.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 22, 2016)

Buns and braids ... buns and braids... wash and goes... buns and braids.. did I mention buns and braids? Sorry I just felt like complaining. I know you all know what I'm talking about too. It's nice to know we're not alone on this journey. I'm getting there little by slow. I still itch to straighten my hair but the only time it actually looks good (like my avatar) when it's straight is when I go to the Dominican Salon. I think I'm going to straighten it myself for my micro trim in June. I don't think I'll wait till July, 4 months is plenty of time. I keep a log of it now. And I am going to try that Lunar thing. I think it's July 15-17 for length. I'll take all the help I can get, lol


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm going to the water park next weekend so I won't bother washing my hair during the week. I'll just wash it afterwards to remove the chlorine. I'm going to try my best not to get my hair wet at all.


You can get it wet hun it's ok. You could even put like your pre poo in it and that will protect it from the chlorine. They must have showers you could even rinse it. Have fun, that sounds great!!


----------



## gemruby41 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I finally washed my hair! I did a prepoo with Therapiste pre shampoo treatment,  washed with Ion scalp shampoo and did a 45 minute dc with Therapiste mask. Now I'm airdrying. I will straighten it once it's 80% dry


Is the Therapiste a protein treatment?  How often do you use it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2016)

gemruby41 said:


> Is the Therapiste a protein treatment?  How often do you use it?


Yes. It's a medium protein mask. I use it once a month unless my hair needs more that. I have so many Dcs so I try to rotate every week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> You can get it wet hun it's ok. You could even put like your pre poo in it and that will protect it from the chlorine. They must have showers you could even rinse it. Have fun, that sounds great!!


I just don't want a complicated wash day after being in the sun all day. I'm lazy lol. Last time I just wore a wig...and it fell off on a water slideI flatlined! Dh still cracks up when I bring that up


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll be trimming the end of this month for thickness (lunar method). I am getting length it seems so I have to concentrate on thickness for now.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 23, 2016)

CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo’d overnight with AVJ mix & Belle Butter’s Orange Dream Cream on the ends.
DC’d with Shea Moisture Manuka & Noni.
Used CJ Naturals scalp scrub, CW’d with Avon’s Volume, Garnier Reconstructor with 80% rinse out of Motions Moisture Plus & ACV.
LCOB’d:  *L = *Carol’s Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream & Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea’s Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on ends.
I put 2 flat twists in the front and 5 two-strand twists for the rest of my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2016)

That Kerastase Therapiste mask is the bomb.com. It smells amazing and worked easily through my tresses and left it feeling strong and manageable. I love it. Now I need the shampoo to this mask. I will be adding that to my wish list for sure.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> That Kerastase Therapiste mask is the bomb.com. It smells amazing and worked easily through my tresses and left it feeling strong and manageable. I love it. Now I need the shampoo to this mask. I will be adding that to my wish list for sure.


Yes! It's everything. I use the Therapiste prepoo weekly (same scent) and the mask once a month. My hair seems to love protein... maybe because I use heat frequently.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed tonight after a 7 minute scalp massage. I used my hairdrenalin potion tonight as well.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ended up doing an overnight olive oil pre poo treatment on accident because I was just so tired yesterday. I really like the effects of it and I'll most likely do this on purpose every week. Wish I could do it more but I'm glad it's part of my regimen. I know for sure it's helping with length retention, and I think it also has some repairing qualities as well.


----------



## beauti (Apr 26, 2016)

*Currently prepooing with a mixture of linseed oil, olive oil, and acv. After shampooing will follow up with a dc concoction. The plan is to straighten afterwards *


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so sore from working out yesterday.  It hurts to walk...

After work and my workout I am going to moisturize my ends. I haven't used sulfur oil this week. I'm sure with all the exercise and clean eating I won't need a growth aid anymore.


----------



## Daina (Apr 26, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm so sore from working out yesterday.  It hurts to walk...
> 
> After work and my workout I am going to moisturize my ends. I haven't used sulfur oil this week. I'm sure with all the exercise and clean eating I won't need a growth aid anymore.



Keep up the great work! Let me know how you like the 21 day fix program as I have been thinking about trying this. I could stand to drop between 5 - 10 pounds of final baby weight.


----------



## Daina (Apr 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is a fluke or wishful thinking but I normally have shrinkage when I do a braidout that only extends to shoulder length. Over the last 2 weeks I've noticed braidouts are falling below my shoulders almost to armpit length! I've used the same technique and routine everytime so I am hoping this is because my hair is growing!!! Even my husband noticed and commented on my curly hang time as he calls it. I pray to be full BSL by June.

I wasn't going to straighten again till our August/September but maybe I will straighten in June as well.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Currently prepooing with a mixture of linseed oil, olive oil, and acv. After shampooing will follow up with a dc concoction. The plan is to straighten afterwards *


 Hope you update us with a pic, that sounds great! You don't have to just figured I'd put it out there.  I think your hair is really really pretty when it's curly, but I bet it looks a lot longer when it's straight. Did you use heat protectant?


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2016)

Daina said:


> Not sure if this is a fluke or wishful thinking but I normally have shrinkage when I do a braidout that only extends to shoulder length. Over the last 2 weeks I've noticed braidouts are falling below my shoulders almost to armpit length! I've used the same technique and routine everytime so I am hoping this is because my hair is growing!!! Even my husband noticed and commented on my curly hang time as he calls it. I pray to be full BSL by June.
> 
> I wasn't going to straighten again till our August/September but maybe I will straighten in June as well.


It's not a fluke, it is definitely definitely definitely growing!


You can straighten it if you want to for yourself and a length check just make sure it's clean, moisturized and use heat protectent. You'll be fine. Make sure you take pics too and you can use them for our length checks and you're own records. It sounds like your prayers are coming true.


----------



## Daina (Apr 26, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> It's not a fluke, it is definitely definitely definitely growing!
> 
> 
> You can straighten it if you want to for yourself and a length check just make sure it's clean, moisturized and use heat protectent. You'll be fine. Make sure you take pics too and you can use them for our length checks and you're own records. It sounds like your prayers are coming true.



@Caramel74, aww thank you I really hope so. My 13 year old son thinks I'm crazy for half the stuff I've been doing for growth and retention. He really laughs every month when I invert or talk about pre-pooing. Like you I'm definitely worried about a heat damage setback. My hair is definitely thriving from limited heat. I don't know...I had my mind all set not to do heat until August /September but I would love to see progress sooner...


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 26, 2016)

Daina said:


> Keep up the great work! Let me know how you like the 21 day fix program as I have been thinking about trying this. I could stand to drop between 5 - 10 pounds of final baby weight.


I'll do a full review once I finish the program.  So far it's kicking my butt and this is only day 2


----------



## trclemons (Apr 26, 2016)

Used Avon Volume under the heat cap for about 45 minutes & CW'd it out. 
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LSOB'd:  *L = *Carol's Daughter  Monoi; *S = *Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea's Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2016)

My trim is scheduled for tomorrow at noon and I can't wait. I have not straightened my hair nor trimmed it this whole year so far and I'm eager to see what it looks like blown out. Of course, I won't leave it that way, not until it gets longer, maybe closer to BSL.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, aww thank you I really hope so. My 13 year old son thinks I'm crazy for half the stuff I've been doing for growth and retention. He really laughs every month when I invert or talk about pre-pooing. Like you I'm definitely worried about a heat damage setback. My hair is definitely thriving from limited heat. I don't know...I had my mind all set not to do heat until August /September but I would love to see progress sooner...



I keep reading up on it. Yes our hair is definitely thriving from limited heat. I know I'll have to use some to do my microtrim so I'm trying to hold out for that. And more importantly is that I'm getting use to a heat free regimen. But there are plenty of women who do it say once a week and are fine. I don't want to revert back to once a week, but when my hair was SL I almost had to? It still grew and I was fine but I never went over it. It was just a once a week deal, one time, then back to M & S and wet buns. It's always the less heat the better throughout all my readings, findings, and personal experience. I bet that's why your hair is growing too. Once a month heat isn't even bad. I'm just used to my heat free reggie and want to keep a good thing going. Plus it's a pain in the ass when you get use to _set it and forget it_. Straightening is just too much work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 26, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My trim is scheduled for tomorrow at noon and I can't wait. I have not straightened my hair nor trimmed it this whole year so far and I'm eager to see what it looks like blown out. Of course, I won't leave it that way, not until it gets longer, maybe closer to BSL.


Are you going to a salon?


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My trim is scheduled for tomorrow at noon and I can't wait. I have not straightened my hair nor trimmed it this whole year so far and I'm eager to see what it looks like blown out. Of course, I won't leave it that way, not until it gets longer, maybe closer to BSL.


Oooh how exciting! You might even be at APL by now, a whole year? 

I hope you will post a pic of your gorgeous hair when it's done and also to keep a log of it for your journey.


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 27, 2016)

Washed and air dried last night, I'm still in individual braids so I'll be redoing them today =\ I hate the redo process, I've got about another week/10 days in braids before I take them out to prep for my texlax touchup


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2016)

I should wash my hair today, because of all the exercise.  If I don't get around to it then I'll do it Friday when I have more time.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!

This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

I did take a pic tonight @Caramel74 as a matter of fact and here it is:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you going to a salon?


I did go to a salon, but on my way home it got a little damp and it shrunk a bit unfortunately. I took the pic after getting home and after it shrunk a little. I was a little disappointed plus in the salon, it just wouldn't get super straight. Perhaps that was because I told the stylist not to use extreme heat on my hair to be fair to her.


----------



## Daina (Apr 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I did take a pic tonight @Caramel74 as a matter of fact and here it is:



@Aggie, you're hair is so thick and delicious!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful and thick @Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks so much @Daina and @Prettymetty. 

It is still a work in progress. I might just go for MBL now instead of just BSL. I don't know yet though and I'll see how it goes on my way to BSL. 

It's not a secret that I toot the horn of Beautifully Bamboo and MSM vitamins a lot and I believe those two have a lot to do with the thickness. I was pleasantly surprised to see what it looked like after the blow out. I don't think my hair has ever been this thick before. It's quite welcoming.

And now on to BSL.


----------



## beauti (Apr 28, 2016)

*It's been raining here since I straightened my hair 2 days ago so I've been keeping it up in a bun.  But I'm loving the ease of caring for it so I think I will keep it straight for next few weeks. Oh and I'm now BSB. Hoping to make full BSL by end of summer. 
 
*


----------



## Daina (Apr 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much @Daina and @Prettymetty.
> 
> It is still a work in progress. I might just go for MBL now instead of just BSL. I don't know yet though and I'll see how it goes on my way to BSL.
> 
> ...



@Aggie, I just started drinking the Beautifully Bamboo tea and I'm hoping it will increase my thickness since I had to stop the MSM. I definitely got increased thickness when I was taking the MSM.

Do you take a BB vitamin or drink the tea?


----------



## Daina (Apr 28, 2016)

beauti said:


> *It's been raining here since I straightened my hair 2 days ago so I've been keeping it up in a bun.  But I'm loving the ease of caring for it so I think I will keep it straight for next few weeks. Oh and I'm now BSB. Hoping to make full BSL by end of summer.
> View attachment 359213 *



@beauti, nice and thick ponytail!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

@Aggie @beauti       Lovely, lovely Ladies!!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hanging in there w/this challenge. I feel like I'm falling back into a non-caring routine. I mean I still am doing my hair and all that, but my renewed interest in length is becoming less and less again.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!
> 
> This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!
> 
> OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!



You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 28, 2016)

beauti said:


> *It's been raining here since I straightened my hair 2 days ago so I've been keeping it up in a bun.  But I'm loving the ease of caring for it so I think I will keep it straight for next few weeks. Oh and I'm now BSB. Hoping to make full BSL by end of summer.
> View attachment 359213 *


You will


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I did take a pic tonight @Caramel74 as a matter of fact and here it is:


Oh my god Aggie! 

Your hair looks fantastic! It's nice and thick, healthy, long and has a good shape to it. Yup I knew it you would be APL. Here we come BSL.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Aggie, I just started drinking the Beautifully Bamboo tea and I'm hoping it will increase my thickness since I had to stop the MSM. I definitely got increased thickness when I was taking the MSM.
> 
> Do you take a BB vitamin or drink the tea?


@Daina, I have been consuming both but I'm currently out of the tea and need to replenish those. So I have to use my pass for those in about a week or two.

ETA: Don't stop taking it and you'll see results with it. I was literally shocked when I saw my hair yesterday. I'm on this stuff for as long as @n_vizion continues to make them. I should look into ordering my tea soon though. I don't want too much time to lapse and negatively affect my hair growth streak.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Aggie @beauti       Lovely, lovely Ladies!!!!


Thanks hun. You know I like your hair too. I am so proud of how brave you are to color it blond, plus it looks awesome on you.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Oh my god Aggie!
> 
> Your hair looks fantastic! It's nice and thick, healthy, long and has a good shape to it. Yup I knew it you would be APL. Here we come BSL.


You are so sweet @Caramel74. Thank you so much for your kind words. I am looking forward to seeing all of us reach our BSL/MBL goals this year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2016)

@beauti your hair is so shiny and full! Yall are making me want to get out my flat iron


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Hanging in there w/this challenge. I feel like I'm falling back into a non-caring routine. I mean I still am doing my hair and all that, but my renewed interest in length is becoming less and less again.



I just wanted to encourage you because sometimes it's not about length, it's about health. What good is long hair if it looks like crap? Ever see someone that constantly dyes their hair blonde and it's so fried? It's like, girl dye that hair black and get a deep trim. Dark dye adds pigments to the hair causing it to look and feel thicker and healthier, whereas bleach chemicals (or lighter shades than your natural color)  break down the hair and make it weak and very very dry.

The length will sneak up on you I promise. Just do your best to keep your hair healthy.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Aggie said:


> You are so sweet @Caramel74. Thank you so much for your kind words. I am looking forward to seeing all of us reach our BSL/MBL goals this year.


Me too. You don't have to thank me that's what I'm here for but you are so very welcome.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @beauti your hair is so shiny and full! Yall are making me want to get out my flat iron


I know right, lol. My flatiron is KaRap I'm just too thrifty to spring the money to buy a new one.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I know right, lol. My flatiron is KaRap I'm just too thrifty to spring the money to buy a new one.


I really want a new one too, but I started a no buy challenge so I have to wait until August


----------



## Janet' (Apr 29, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> You look gorgeous!!



REALLY????? I feel like I look crazy, but I know this is a no judgment zone so I don't mind sharing with you Ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 29, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thanks hun. You know I like your hair too. I am so proud of how brave you are to color it blond, plus it looks awesome on you.



Thanks Sis! I so appreciate you! I'm having a nervy B over these greys, but such is life!


----------



## Daina (Apr 29, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Daina, I have been consuming both but I'm currently out of the tea and need to replenish those. So I have to use my pass for those in about a week or two.
> 
> ETA: Don't stop taking it and you'll see results with it. I was literally shocked when I saw my hair yesterday. I'm on this stuff for as long as @n_vizion continues to make them. I should look into ordering my tea soon though. I don't want too much time to lapse and negatively affect my hair growth streak.



@Aggie, I'm good with the tea but I can't take the MSM. It made my period stay on for almost 4 weeks! I loved the thickness I got but can't deal with a period that long. So far I've had no issues with the tea.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2016)

Since our water picnic got postponed,  I decided to just wash my hair next week. My fitness challenge is kicking my butt and I am working overtime this week.

I did spray my ends with water today and I will moisturize with Mane n tail before bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2016)

Question of the Week:
What is the biggest challenge in your hair journey right now?

The biggest challenge for me is finding the time and energy to properly care for my hair.  I feel like I'm being selfish or neglecting my family if wash day takes longer than an hour. It takes 45 minutes to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I airdry for at least 4 hours. Lastly I straighten on low to stretch my roots and redo my braids. That takes a little over an hour.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Janet' said:


> REALLY????? I feel like I look crazy, but I know this is a no judgment zone so I don't mind sharing with you Ladies!


Oh my goodness sweetie. You do not look crazy. You have a pretty face and your hair looks shiny, healthy, and neat. If you want to see crazy I just might post a pic one day with my hair all crazy w no make up on. But I don't want to scare anyone.

I kind of look like   but worse

 No for real I do it on purpose so people leave my ass alone LOL


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the Week:
> What is the biggest challenge in your hair journey right now?
> 
> The biggest challenge for me is finding the time and energy to properly care for my hair.  I feel like I'm being selfish or neglecting my family if wash day takes longer than an hour. It takes 45 minutes to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I airdry for at least 4 hours. Lastly I straighten on low to stretch my roots and redo my braids. That takes a little over an hour.


It is alot of work caring for our type of hair. The biggest challenge for me is keep it not tangled. My cowash today I shed more hair than I wanted to bc I was in a hurry. And I don't sleep on satin like I should and I don't protect my hair at night. It's expensive you need a lot of oils. I wish that I could keep it braided but I can't. Well except for my four braids with I should really do that more because my hair really thrives. It keeps the moisture in. But you have to do what makes you feel comfy and what goes with your face structure. Your hair is long enough though. Could you do box braids and just leave it for a while? That's expensive to though... like to have it done? I know you would look gorgeous in box braids Pretty.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I really want a new one too, but I started a no buy challenge so I have to wait until August



You're doing good, save that dough girl.   It's so much easier that way then you don't feel so stressed out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2016)

@Caramel74 I actually do braids myself, but my edges are still a little thinned out from postpartum shedding. Braids would be a great idea though. It would keep my hair hidden for at least 6 weeks.

Eta I've been wanting to try 2 strand twists without extensions for a while. I might try that this summer.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 I actually do braids myself, but my edges are still a little thinned out from postpartum shedding. Braids would be a great idea though. It would keep my hair hidden for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Eta I've been wanting to try 2 strand twists without extensions for a while. I might try that this summer.


That's what I was thinking so you could get a break. I'm sorry your going through that with your edges sweetie. They'll come back in love. You been doing the massaging and inverting and everything you can. It'll pay off soon I promise. The summertime will give you a lot of growth everywhere too.


----------



## Daina (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the Week:
> What is the biggest challenge in your hair journey right now?
> 
> The biggest challenge for me is finding the time and energy to properly care for my hair.  I feel like I'm being selfish or neglecting my family if wash day takes longer than an hour. It takes 45 minutes to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I airdry for at least 4 hours. Lastly I straighten on low to stretch my roots and redo my braids. That takes a little over an hour.



@Prettymetty, my biggest challenge is finding the time I need as well. Not enough hours in the day and between family, church and work it's hard to fit it in. Your regimen is faster than mine. Under ideal conditions I like to pre-poo overnight, Co-cleanse, treat and dc. I like to steam or use heat so normally I dc for 2 - 3 hours. If I'm doing a braidout that takes about 35 minutes. My hair takes hours to dry! In the winter I can just throw on my SLAP and go about my day but now it's hard to do that cause it's starting to get warm. Think I might start doing a french braid 2 weeks a month.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Aggie, I'm good with the tea but I can't take the MSM. It made my period stay on for almost 4 weeks! I loved the thickness I got but can't deal with a period that long. So far I've had no issues with the tea.


That's so odd @Daina. My periods were actually shortened and virtually no PMS while taking MSM. I know I did have longer periods taking flaxseed powder in my smoothies though. I don't take the flaxseed powder around that time of the month anymore.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Question of the Week:
> What is the biggest challenge in your hair journey right now?
> 
> The biggest challenge for me is finding the time and energy to properly care for my hair.  I feel like I'm being selfish or neglecting my family if wash day takes longer than an hour. It takes 45 minutes to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I airdry for at least 4 hours. Lastly I straighten on low to stretch my roots and redo my braids. That takes a little over an hour.



It's definitely the time I need to complete my hair on wash day. I feel like it's taking a whole big chunk out of my day taking away time I need to do other important things. I do need to find a balance somewhere. 

On the plus side, I used to wash and DC twice a week but it has just become too much for me now I only do my hair once a week. Once a week is a challenge as well but I'd rather suck it up, do my hair treatments so I can actually have some hair on my head at the end of the day.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

I just massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp for about 5 minutes and  will be starting my inversions tomorrow.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 30, 2016)

*Shampoo Saturday*

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix & HH Knot Going Bananas.
DC'd for over an hour with SM Noni.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with HQ Strawberry, Used Garnier Reconstructor, & rinsed out 80% ACV & Motions Moisture Plus.
LCS'd with *L = *CD Monoi; *C = *Obia Curling Custard; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel.
Before bed, I will break the cast with Avon's Argan Oil & band to stretch this WNG for tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Oh my goodness sweetie. You do not look crazy. You have a pretty face and your hair looks shiny, healthy, and neat. If you want to see crazy I just might post a pic one day with my hair all crazy w no make up on. But I don't want to scare anyone.
> 
> I kind of look like   but worse
> 
> No for real I do it on purpose so people leave my ass alone LOL



You are hilarious!!! LOL!!! Well, thank you.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 1, 2016)

Janet' said:


> You are hilarious!!! LOL!!! Well, thank you.


You are very welcome!


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

I just completed a 5 minutes scalp massage followed by 5 minutes of inverting - Day 1 complete.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2016)

I spritzed my ends with water and massaged my scalp with sulfur oil. I'll invert before bed tonight


----------



## Adiatasha (May 1, 2016)

Blowdried. I'm full APL. I need full BSL by January


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2016)

@Adiatasha. Nice job! How long did it take to blowdry your hair?


----------



## Adiatasha (May 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Adiatasha. Nice job! How long did it take to blowdry your hair?



About an hour.. I'm slow  and I watch TV


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2016)

Day 2 inversion complete - no massage tonight. I'm way too tired from working long hours today.


----------



## trclemons (May 3, 2016)

Added HQ Strawberry under heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.  Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.  LSO'd with Jakeala Pineapple, Obia Curling Cream & Avon's Argan Oil.


----------



## beauti (May 4, 2016)

*I've been moisturizing my straight hair with hairveda whipped clouds and alternating with Camille Rose moisture milk followed by sweet almond oil. So far so good. *


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2016)

I took a late nap today so I won't get around to washing my hair until Friday. I feel like I'm neglecting my hair, but it seems to be thriving with this low maintenance regimen.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

My 5 minute inversion (day 4) with light scalp massage is complete tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2016)

Instead ok f a 2+ hour wash routine I decided to just unravel my braids,  detangle, moisturize and rebraid my hair. I had minimal breakage <10 strands and very little shedding for 2 weeks


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2016)

I really want to pamper my hair,  but I have zero energy today


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


----------



## Mjon912 (May 6, 2016)

Hey, I was planning on taking my individual braids out next week and getting a touch up and leaving my hair down until July then going back to individual braids from July until August But now I'm reconsidering.

As I was redoing them last night I was trying to check my length, my shorter side is right under my collar bone =\ my longer aide is about an inch from apl... ill be lucky to make it to bsl this year but I'm thinking it won't hurt to skip this touch up and just do it in sept, my last touch up was feb 10, 16 so that'll be about a 6.5/7 month stretch.

Thoughts? Advice? Yay or Nay?
It's cold and rainy so I'm just over here over thinking and over analyzing everything lol... I'm just so tired of getting so close to mbl only to end back up at sl


----------



## Prettymetty (May 6, 2016)

@Mjon912 if you keep it braided you can skip the touch up.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 6, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Blowdried. I'm full APL. I need full BSL by January


Just keep it moisturized and protected. You'll get it!


----------



## Caramel74 (May 6, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey, I was planning on taking my individual braids out next week and getting a touch up and leaving my hair down until July then going back to individual braids from July until August But now I'm reconsidering.
> 
> As I was redoing them last night I was trying to check my length, my shorter side is right under my collar bone =\ my longer aide is about an inch from apl... ill be lucky to make it to bsl this year but I'm thinking it won't hurt to skip this touch up and just do it in sept, my last touch up was feb 10, 16 so that'll be about a 6.5/7 month stretch.
> 
> ...



Ok here is what I think because I have shorter sides  (layers from crown and nape)

Like Prettymetty said if you keep it braided you can skip the touch up and just want to add that it'll save you from the chemical process so you can stregthen your hair by skipping it or saving it till you get some good length and retention.

Your hair is pretty long so if you get box braids or something and then maybe take it down and get a dominican blowout so you can enjoy it for a bit then do your moisturize, seal and protective style (braids, etc.).

I just remember when you had that setback and I don't want you to have to deal with that again. Please be careful about overlapping chemical processes.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 6, 2016)

Checking in

I did my CW and was going to wear my hair down. I wanted to see if I could stretch it out with one single braid in the back. I'm not that good at braiding but I skipped my tension blowdry. I let my hair air dry w the leave in condish and argan oil then stretched it out with my booty braid, lol. Figured I'd give it a break even from indirect heat and see how it comes out. I'm just in the house no one to impress.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

Check in for may. It's coming along, just a little slow.


----------



## Daina (May 6, 2016)

Couldn't wait to get home and start my weekly routine. My scalp was itchy and had buildup from not being able to cleanse last week. I've treated my scalp with T-gel, co-cleansed used Olaplex steps 1 and 2, used Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor, quick covering with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle and now I'm deep conditioning with TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask. I'm going to leave this on for about 3 hours cause I'm tired. Will rinse before bed and twist, can't decide on style yet. It's been a long week but my hair needed the love.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Check in for may. It's coming along, just a little slow.


gorgeous!! oh yup yup, git it girl!


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> gorgeous!! oh yup yup, git it girl!


Thx so much!


----------



## Caramel74 (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Thx so much!


Anytime sweetie and I love your signature. That's some awesome reading right there!


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## trclemons (May 7, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Scrubbed scalp with CJ Naturals, CW'd with HQ Strawberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, & rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LCB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Obia & Mop Top Curling Cream, & *B = *HQ White Tea & Lemon Twisting.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 8, 2016)

Broke down and used my flatiron last night. It's been 3 months since my last microtrim/flatiron and I wanted to see my growth and how it looked. I didn't like it as much as my tension blowdry because there was no body or shape to it. That part in the back where my hair really doesn't grow that well was more noticeable. I'd have to cut back up to almost APL to get rid of that "hole." But my hair is pretty much or grazing BSL now. It was easier to put in my olive oil pre poo today with it being flatironed. I put it in dry too. It's so messy I didn't realize and didn't want to ruin another shirt (I don't have much) so I googled how to get the olive oil stain out. It's soaking in dish detergent right now after a spot treatment.

I'm going to keep just letting it grow and take care of it like I have been. Now that it has some length to it it looks nice curly. I'm due for a microtrim next month unless I just keep letting it grow and get a professional trim haven't decided. That spot is like 3-4 inches shorter than the rest of my hair but the good news is that I _can_ blend it. That's another reason why I whipped out my flat iron last night.. that and I was bored of the same ole, same ole.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2016)

@Caramel74  I have a shorter thinner spot as well. It's in the back on the right side. The left is blunt and thick and the right is wispy and looks a lot thinner  I've been slowly dusting my ends every 3 months so hopefully by the end of the year it looks even.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74  I have a shorter thinner spot as well. It's in the back on the right side. The left is blunt and thick and the right is wispy and looks a lot thinner  I've been slowly dusting my ends every 3 months so hopefully by the end of the year it looks even.


I think our spots are in the same spot. I try to wait 4 months and then take about 1/2 inch off. After my inspection yesterday was also thinking just keep letting it grow and get length then maybe even it off but if it's just going to keep growing the same way then maybe just deal with it? We do have the same problem though because all else is blunt and thick and then I have that spot where it's shorter _and_ thinner. I started a thread on it and there was one nice lady she said to baby those hot spots and try to keep then protected by taking the hair around it and braiding it, keeping it moisturized, etc. Basically taking extra care of ourselves because of that situation.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## Daina (May 9, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Broke down and used my flatiron last night. It's been 3 months since my last microtrim/flatiron and I wanted to see my growth and how it looked. I didn't like it as much as my tension blowdry because there was no body or shape to it. That part in the back where my hair really doesn't grow that well was more noticeable. I'd have to cut back up to almost APL to get rid of that "hole." But my hair is pretty much or grazing BSL now. It was easier to put in my olive oil pre poo today with it being flatironed. I put it in dry too. It's so messy I didn't realize and didn't want to ruin another shirt (I don't have much) so I googled how to get the olive oil stain out. It's soaking in dish detergent right now after a spot treatment.
> 
> I'm going to keep just letting it grow and take care of it like I have been. Now that it has some length to it it looks nice curly. I'm due for a microtrim next month unless I just keep letting it grow and get a professional trim haven't decided. That spot is like 3-4 inches shorter than the rest of my hair but the good news is that I _can_ blend it. That's another reason why I whipped out my flat iron last night.. that and I was bored of the same ole, same ole.



@Caramel74, great update and congratulations on the progress and length!!!! You are doing a great job. If that's how your hair grows I wouldn't even it out but keep protecting and babying that side. Now where are the pics of your lovely hair???? We need more pics in this thread...I'm fighting the itch to flat iron as well I want some swang!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2016)

I'm supposed to finally wash my hair tomorrow. I think I'll wear ot out for a few days before I go back to wigs. I'll post pics tomorrow evening.


----------



## beauti (May 9, 2016)

*Im on my 2nd week of straight hair and my hair is still holding up pretty well. I think I will braid it for a couple days then do a braidout for rest of this week into next week.*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2016)

Thank God it's wash day! My scalp is itching like crazy


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thank God it's wash day! My scalp is itching like crazy


I'm almost there myself @Prettymetty. I have to do something about that this weekend too


----------



## Caramel74 (May 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, great update and congratulations on the progress and length!!!! You are doing a great job. If that's how your hair grows I wouldn't even it out but keep protecting and babying that side. Now where are the pics of your lovely hair???? We need more pics in this thread...I'm fighting the itch to flat iron as well I want some swang!!!!!


LOL @Daina

I didn't post a pic of it because I really really hacked it lol I hate flatironing my own hair plus I looked like that crazy girl that climbs out of the tv in "The Ring"


I took one today of my braidout though. So y'all can see that it is easier to hide those uneven thinner spots when our hair has some curl/wave too it. It doesn't look as jacked when it's natural. Of course it looks much longer when it's straight but... you get more retention when you can stay away from the direct heat.  Well I take that back lol It does look jacked today but I promise you when I do my regular tension blowdry to stretch out the curl just a little bit with product, it doesn't. It just looks jacked because there is no product in it, freshly washed, and the way it air dryed in my braid/plait style lol.

Probably won't keep this in my hair journey album. I just did it for you all. Especially you my prettymetty @Prettymetty


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> LOL @Daina
> 
> I didn't post a pic of it because I really really hacked it lol I hate flatironing my own hair plus I looked like that crazy girl that climbs out of the tv in "The Ring"
> 
> ...


It's not that bad @Caramel74. You should keep this one just to have pics for comparisons. I like your hair girlie.


----------



## morgandenae (May 10, 2016)

Update !!!

I did end up cutting two inches off in March (two trim sessions). Btw I did not forget about the March update. I took the picture but my length shirt was ratchet and wrinkly (since I found it in the bottom of the dirty clothes basket) also I ended up at the exact same length as before so I figured I'd save myself the embarrassment . No more setbacks lort !

I am now one month into a sew-in and have one more month to go. Hopefully I can finally claim BSL for the June length check


----------



## trclemons (May 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus & Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCO'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Avon Argan on length.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2016)

Nice braidout @Caramel74. Your hair is growing.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> It's not that bad @Caramel74. You should keep this one just to have pics for comparisons. I like your hair girlie.


 Thank you Aggie


----------



## Caramel74 (May 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Nice braidout @Caramel74. Your hair is growing.


Thank you baby, yours is too! Thankful we r in this journey together.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2016)

I washed my hair today (finally). I did a Therapiste prepoo for 5 minutes,  lathered twice with Ion scalp shampoo and did a 30 minute dc with Masquintense.  Now I'm airdrying my hair. I'll straighten it later this evening. 

I organized my hair stash too. I have enough conditioner to probably get me through the rest of the year. I may need to buy more shampoo in a few months though.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Thank you Aggie


You're quite welcome sweetie.


----------



## Daina (May 12, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> LOL @Daina
> 
> I didn't post a pic of it because I really really hacked it lol I hate flatironing my own hair plus I looked like that crazy girl that climbs out of the tv in "The Ring"
> 
> ...



@Caramel74, hugs suga I'm sure you did a fine job!I find the warmer months to be hardest for me to maintain my discipline for my hair and sticking to my plan and regimen.  Winter is easier because its cold and I don't mind hiding my hair.  All these posts about coloring, highlighting..heck even cutting into pretty styles has me anxious and itching to do something.  I want to have summer swang, bounce and color too but I'm at work today in my high bun trying to keep up the good fight!  I don't really want to flat iron again until August but not sure I can make it until then...I will need you ladies to help keep me encouraged.  We were at church the other day and there was a beautiful woman with the most gorgeous MBL/WL hair that was thick, healthy and beautiful - it looked gorgeous with lots of swang!!!  Hubby says, oh wow I really wish you would let people see your hair more often - her hair is so beautiful and makes me miss yours even more...(sigh) that did not help at all needless to say.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 12, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, hugs suga I'm sure you did a fine job!I find the warmer months to be hardest for me to maintain my discipline for my hair and sticking to my plan and regimen.  Winter is easier because its cold and I don't mind hiding my hair.  All these posts about coloring, highlighting..heck even cutting into pretty styles has me anxious and itching to do something.  I want to have summer swang, bounce and color too but I'm at work today in my high bun trying to keep up the good fight!  I don't really want to flat iron again until August but not sure I can make it until then...I will need you ladies to help keep me encouraged.  We were at church the other day and there was a beautiful woman with the most gorgeous MBL/WL hair that was thick, healthy and beautiful - it looked gorgeous with lots of swang!!!  Hubby says, oh wow I really wish you would let people see your hair more often - her hair is so beautiful and makes me miss yours even more...(sigh) that did not help at all needless to say.


Thanks sweetie @Daina

I feel opposite as far as winter vs. summer. It's so much easier when it's humid (New England weather) and hot to throw my hair into a wet bun and just forget it for the day and it keeps me cool too.

The winter is tough for me because going out with wet hair is very uncomfortable so it's a challenge for me. But length and hair health does make things easier because we have more options as far as styling and protective styles look prettier with some health and length.

That lady you saw at church probably had her hair done by professionals. It's nice to have hair crushes that's what I do and sort of "live" through them and it gives me hope. If you cannot wait until August it's ok I promise because heat damage basically occurs with heat abuse not very infrequent use like you and I live by. Just make sure your hair is clean, moisturized, protected (heat protectant), and the temperature does not exceed 450 degrees. To be on the safe side I would make sure the temp is much lower than that. Then just go back to a no heat reggie. Like now that I did that it's totally out of my system. I could easily go another 3 months.

http://www.naturalhairrules.com/using-heat-natural-hair-heat-damage/

So funny about the hair color thing I had a dream that I was at the salon dying my hair and I woke up scared, lol. I just let my greys come in. Less is more as far as my hair because it's so fragile as it is. If I did dye it it would be my own natural color or a tad bit darker so I wouldn't have to deal with roots or maintenance thus leading to overlapping chemical processes.


----------



## Daina (May 12, 2016)

@Caramel74, thanks love!  Yeah I'm going darker I learned my lesson about going lighter or blond - that phase is definitely out of my system but I cannot deal with the gray hairs.  Once the no buy challenge is over I have 2 boxes of SM color soft black and jet black sitting in my cart for me to buy.  If I get too fretful and just have to do something I will use my 1 pass from the challenge and get the dye and maybe color in June.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2016)

I miss my hair so much. I'm tempted to snatch off this wig and just wear a loose braid out for a few weeks. I have to bun for work, but I can wear it down at home... sigh


----------



## trclemons (May 14, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ and a mix of HH Knot Going Bananas & Sunny Isle Coconut Oil.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic for a little over an hour under a heat cap.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HE The Sleeker The Butter, Reconstructed with Garnier & an 80% rinse out of ACV & Tressemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with L = LRC Shake n Go, C = Coco Curls, O = Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream Wedding on length, B = HQ Twisting.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2016)

I flat ironed my hair for my microtrim. I figured I'd get it out of the way and be done with it for another 3 months. I'll take off just the very ends it'll be anywhere from 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch tops.


----------



## Daina (May 16, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I flat ironed my hair for my microtrim. I figured I'd get it out of the way and be done with it for another 3 months. I'll take off just the very ends it'll be anywhere from 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch tops.



@Caramel74, your hair has grown! It looks like you are BSL length - did you length check?


----------



## Caramel74 (May 16, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, your hair has grown! It looks like you are BSL length - did you length check?


I did the white shirt so I could see my hair the best, but I didn't have a bra on underneath, lol because I like being comfy at home. I think I'm like 1/2 inch away so I'll claim it and change my signature in about 2 months or so when it's an absolute definite. I guess I'll take a pic in my bra. I think my head was bent back a little so that makes it look longer than it actually is.


----------



## beauti (May 16, 2016)

*So my hair was straight for 3 weeks and I finally washed today, only bc my scalp was itchy. 
I did a quick prepoo of oils and acv, then dc in the shower with Shea   moisture manuka masque. This product is amazing! My hair felt silky rinsing it out and is still so soft! Now I want to try all the other products from this line.*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2016)

I inverted last night with sulfur oil and moisturized my ends with water and Frizz Ease Straight fixation cream. I'm surprised my ends didn't revert when I sprayed them with water.


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with *L = *SSI Moisture Mist; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Annabelle's Essential on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2016)

Today I:
Sprayed my hair with water
Moisturized my ends with Nectar Thermique
Massaged my scalp with sulfur oil
Inverted for 4 minutes

I probably won't wash and dc until Wednesday.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Daina (May 19, 2016)

@Janet' great to hear from you and I pray your foot heals soon!  Hopefully you'll get some good growth out of your HYH challenge!


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

@Daina One can only hope!!!! I'm sure your hair is looking fab!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 19, 2016)

I sprayed my ends with water and moisturized with Frizz Ease Straight fixation cream. I massaged my scalp with mn and inverted for 4 minutes.  This was day 3.


----------



## Daina (May 19, 2016)

Started my routine last night (Thursday) since I have to fly out of town unexpectedly today for work. I did not pre-poo since I was pressed for time but did do the following:

1. Olaplex steps 1 and 2 in dry hair - think I will definitely apply to dry hair going forward seemed to work better.
2. Washed the scalp with Keracare hydrating shampoo and co-cleansed the length with Wen 613. 
3. ACV rinse and let sit for 5 minutes 
4. DC with Macadamia Natural oil deep conditioning masque spiked with grapeseed oil. Sat under dryer for 30 minutes. 
5. Applied Aphogee green tea and keratin leave-in, applied Wen 613 as leave-in, CR moisture milk and sealed with a mix of grapeseed and almond oil. 
6. Put hair in french braid


----------



## iVR (May 22, 2016)

So I didn't straighten my hair and the angles are slightly different but I'm about a half an inch to an inch away from BSL.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 24, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with mn and inverted for 4 minutes.  I also moisturized my ends with water and my Mane n tail mix. I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2016)

I'm supposed to wash and dc my hair today, but I'll see if I have any energy after washing and styling my daughter's hair.

My ends were breaking a bit so I cowashed the ends only with Therapiste conditioner and I used Straight fixation cream to moisturize. I don't know if I'm using too much protein, not moisturizing enough or if my breakage is stress related...


----------



## beauti (May 26, 2016)

*Really need to dc...don't know when I will be able to though*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 26, 2016)

My ends are better since I cowashed yesterday.  I moisturized with Mane n tail mix and inverted with sulfur oil. This was day 7...


----------



## missliberia (May 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74  I have a shorter thinner spot as well. It's in the back on the right side. The left is blunt and thick and the right is wispy and looks a lot thinner  I've been slowly dusting my ends every 3 months so hopefully by the end of the year it looks even.



I have the same!  What causes this?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2016)

missliberia said:


> I have the same!  What causes this?


Maybe sleeping on that side...or it could just get less circulation on that side.


----------



## trclemons (May 28, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix, EVCO on length & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.
DC'd for a little over an hour under the heat cap with Vatika Garlic.
Poo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle; CW'd with KJ Natural's Cocoa Clay Raspberry; Reconstructed with Garnier; rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture Black Soap & ACV mix.
*BLSO'd: B = *Kyra Shea Medley Rejuvenation & Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino Butters on scalp; *L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Entwine Crème Jelle, KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl Custard & Twisted Sista Curl Activator; *O = *Keravada Buttercream.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2016)

I can't wait to do my hair Wednesday. I haven't washed it in 3 weeks. I really want a new wig. I might use a "no buy" pass and get one tomorrow


----------



## CopperRose (May 31, 2016)

I want to join! Had to bc due to crumby ends and start fresh 

Starting length:  grazing APL
Goal month: December
Inches from Bsl/Mbl: 4 maybe 5? Not sure but on me bsl and mbl are about the same
Regimen: Water rinse 1-2x a week in the summer, DC once a week and protein once a month
Starting pic: *will insert later*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2016)

Welcome @CopperRose!


----------



## CopperRose (May 31, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Welcome @CopperRose!



Thank you! Its my first challenge so hopefully I'm successful and even if I don't make it the hair I do retain will be very healthy.


----------



## trclemons (May 31, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under the heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80 % of the Tressemme Moisture Rich.
*LSO'd: L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Ouidad Curl Quencher & Twisted Sista Curl Activator;* O =* Keravada Buttercream on length.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 31, 2016)

May I join this challenge also? I'm hoping to be at least BSL by the time graduation rolls around in December. 

Starting pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2016)

Yes @KidneyBean86. You are in!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2016)

I decided to wash my hair tonight so that I can straighten tomorrow. I did a 20 minute Therapiste prepoo, shampood with Loreal smooth intense and dc'd with Kerastase Oleo Relax mask. Now I'm airdrying. I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 1, 2016)

I hadn't gotten a chance to shower and it was getting late. I thought about just going without and doing my cowash in the morning but my hair was sooo dry! I picked it out with an afro pick before I jumped in the shower and used my shower comb before combing the conditioner through my hair and to my surprise I had almost no lost hairs.  I was worried about that the other day because to lose hair on a daily basis can't be good. So that's it. It needs to be picked out before it's wet. Cowashed with Aussie Moist, towel dried, then applied Infusium leave in conditioner and sealed that with Argan Oil. Now air drying in two side ponytails with two braids in each ponytail.


----------



## beauti (Jun 1, 2016)

*I did a prepoo of acv, avj, and evoo for 15min under a struggle steamer (plastic bag and towel method). But instead of pooing I just slathered my dc over it, so I guess I did a modified hot oil treatment  will wash this out in the morning and probably do a wash and go....probably. *


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 1, 2016)

I straightened my hair on 300 and I plan on bunning all week.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair on 300 and I plan on bunning all week.


Your bun looks so thick! You're hair is getting healthy and long!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2016)

^^^I was thinking the same thing. I had to come in here and say your bun is looking lovely @Prettymetty. Happy growing!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks ladies! I can tell my hair is growing,  but I don't get it straight enough to length check. My roots are still really puffy. I used the lowest setting on my flat iron


----------



## beauti (Jun 2, 2016)

*I did a wash and go this morning and wore it in a bun with the front out. My roots are still damp. I just pinned the front up and threw a bonnet on for bed.
*


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 3, 2016)

Took my sew-in down early and got some breakage ugh and in a 'protective style'. Homegirl braided my hair waaay too tight and the braids were too little causing waaay too much tension 

I like the price point  $60 vs $100 but $40 not worth all my hard work. How awk is it gonna be working with her next sew-in (going back to the girl I went to at first, my hair flourished) and she questioning why I decided not to go with her. I'm too 100 not to keep it real.

Smh hopefully the breakage isn't as bad as it seems and I can still pulled off 2 inches since my last length check I'll even take an inch lord because somehow my hair seems shorter in its natural state  #stuckataplforever


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Took my sew-in down early and got some breakage ugh and in a 'protective style'. Homegirl braided my hair waaay too tight and the braids were too little causing waaay too much tension
> 
> I like the price point  $60 vs $100 but $40 not worth all my hard work. How awk is it gonna be working with her next sew-in (going back to the girl I went to at first, my hair flourished) and she questioning why I decided not to go with her. I'm too 100 not to keep it real.
> 
> Smh hopefully the breakage isn't as bad as it seems and I can still pulled off 2 inches since my last length check I'll even take an inch lord because somehow my hair seems shorter in its natural state  #stuckataplforever


How long did you keep the sew in?


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 3, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> How long did you keep the sew in?



A month and a half


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello all! After my setback in March, that took me from grazing MBL/BSB to grazing APL I laid low for a bit and got crochet braids.

I ended up getting a touch-up on April 30th at 24 weeks post, and my hair DID grow in that few weeks, but I know I am having some breakage issues as well. At the moment, I am wearing twist-outs and flexirod sets and getting back on oiling my scalp with my sulphur mix.

I'm hovering at BSL (and I do mean HOVERING) at this point y'all, so I'm not sure if MBL is in the cards for me, but I am going to keep trying. If I could get to FULL BSL by the end of this year, I'll be happy at this point, because that setback messed me all the way up 

Just wanted to attach a pic of my hair from 4/30 T/U...I'm not sure WHEN I am going to relax again, but I did not mean to stretch this long, at all...I'm thinking July or August, 12 or 16 weeks???? I'm so indecisive! LOL

View media item 128775


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Tomorrow will be the third week on  vitamin D.  Haven't checked hair growth, but probably will check after another couple weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Tomorrow will be the third week on  vitamin D.  Haven't checked hair growth, but probably will check after another couple weeks.


I just started Vitamin D as well. I have a bit more energy and my appetite has decreased.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2016)

I prepooed with Banyan's Hair Oil for 2 hours, Hendigoing right now and will be using Aussie Moist Conditioner to cowash it out,

-followed by Redken Time Reset Shampoo

-Too tired to DC today and probably will do so tomorrow

I have no idea what I'll be using to moisturize and seal just yet though.


----------



## Daina (Jun 4, 2016)

@Prettymetty, nice full bun!


----------



## Daina (Jun 4, 2016)

My length check will be in 2 weeks on the 17th or 18th. I don't know if it's gotten longer but it's definitely thicker. Been using my castor oil mixture every other day and it has helped tremendously.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 4, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz
DC'd under heat for an hour with Soultanical's Afrotastic
Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with KJ Naturals Cocoa Clay Raspberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, 80% rinse out of ACV & Tresemme Moisture Rich
*L = *Aphogee Curlific; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *G = *FUBU Curl Defining


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 4, 2016)

I ended up washing again today because I did a banana/coconut oil/honey treatment last week and there was STILL flecks of (what I assume to be) banana in my hair! I'm 5 weeks post and today I:


Shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe and really scrubbed to get all of the residue out of my hair
Shampooed with Suave Keratin Smoothing
DC'd with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Treatment under my heat cap blow dryer attachment
LOC'd with water, coconut oil and Eden's Bodyworks Coconut Shea Curl Defining Cream and used Design Essentials Coconut & Monoi Gelee for hold (I LOOOVVEEE this stuff)
Sitting under my heat cap attachment under cool air to dry. I wasn't sure if this attachment also dried hair, so I've never used it, but my hair is getting dry, so I am excited. I'm going to try a flexirod in my next wash day, in 2 weeks
I made the decision to get my next texlax T/U the last week of July, so at 13 weeks post. Then I probably won't relax again until January because I'm going to Greece for Labour day and then Mexico for Christmas, so I am going to be braided up for those.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I flat ironed my hair for my microtrim. I figured I'd get it out of the way and be done with it for another 3 months. I'll take off just the very ends it'll be anywhere from 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch tops.



OHHHHHHHHH SNNNNAAAAPPPPPPP!!!! It's time to move on to the MBL challenge    Your hair is looking GREAT!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

iVR said:


> So I didn't straighten my hair and the angles are slightly different but I'm about a half an inch to an inch away from BSL.


@iVR   to you!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair on 300 and I plan on bunning all week.



Beautiful Bun!!! I'm so excited about all this hair!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovelies!!!

So...I'm still here...still on full FMLA but inching towards being able to return to work for at least half days...What that means for hair is that I have been keeping it braided. My friend comes and re-braids every week and half to two weeks. Yesterday, I pre-poo'ed, set under the steamer, and then got my hair washed, blow-dried, and re-braided...I also gave myself a little trim (very necessary).  I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I feel like it should be healthy. Coconut oil is my saving grace-- for my hair, skin, I slather it on errthang!!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 5, 2016)

Janet' said:


> OHHHHHHHHH SNNNNAAAAPPPPPPP!!!! It's time to move on to the MBL challenge    Your hair is looking GREAT!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 6, 2016)

Tonight I'm going to spray my hair with water and put a little Mane n tail on my ends. I've been moisturizing my edges and nape as well. My edges already feel 100% softer


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 6, 2016)

I couldn't find castor oil in the grocery store anywhere. I heard it makes your hair thicker. I wanted to mix it with my olive oil. What other oil could I mix in with these two that would be good?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I couldn't find castor oil in the grocery store anywhere. I heard it makes your hair thicker. I wanted to mix it with my olive oil. What other oil could I mix in with these two that would be good?


You can mix in some avocado oil or sweet almond oil. Castor oil is usually on the laxative aisle or in the health section.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 7, 2016)

Just checking in.

I went ahead and did a relax touch up in the middle of May, the plan was to wear it out until after July 4th then go back to individual braids/twists until Sept but I didn't make it. It was just too hot and I hate spending time on my hair only to have the style last a day or 2. I put 2 strand twists in this morning and will just keep them in until sept.
I'm still hoping to make bsl by the end of the year but I doubt it since I'm not even apl yet. But now that my hair is in twists I'll be doing inversions and using mn, co washing and doing GHE every few nights. Fingers crossed I'll make it to BSL by December.
 
I'm not really good at length checks, I always forget so this one was actually from April 10 but I think I'm about the same length since I did a trim after my May touch up


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2016)

@Mjon912 your hair looks really healthy!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks 


Prettymetty said:


> @Mjon912 your hair looks really healthy!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm taking the kids to the beach Friday so I'm going to unravel the ends of my celies and wear a braidout.  I'm leaving the roots braided so that I keep my sections for when I wash my hair.


----------



## Daina (Jun 7, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I couldn't find castor oil in the grocery store anywhere. I heard it makes your hair thicker. I wanted to mix it with my olive oil. What other oil could I mix in with these two that would be good?



@Caramel74, I make a castor/olive oil mix and add some essential peppermint oil to stimulate the scalp.  My thickness has definitely increased since I have been using this about 3x per week.  I got my castor oil off Amazon.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 7, 2016)

This is where I'm at


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am trying to master the texlaxed wash n go...it looks pretty good today (I need to take pics) but my hair is soooooo dull, like, ZERO shine and it drives me crazy lol...I am 5 weeks post and the NG isn't that bad right now, but when I may go ahead and throw some twists/braids in if the 2 textures start to get too much during my stretch.

Tonight, I am going to baggy and put in my sulfur mix to see if I can get 2nd day hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> I am trying to master the texlaxed wash n go...it looks pretty good today (I need to take pics) but my hair is soooooo dull, like, ZERO shine and it drives me crazy lol...I am 5 weeks post and the NG isn't that bad right now, but when I may go ahead and throw some twists/braids in if the 2 textures start to get too much during my stretch.
> 
> Tonight, I am going to baggy and put in my sulfur mix to see if I can get 2nd day hair.


My hair is dull too. I was thinking about starting a thread asking for shine tips. My hair is a dusty shade of brown and it doesn't reflect light at all


----------



## trclemons (Jun 8, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of the Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd:  *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Leave In; *O = *Mielle Organics Almond Mint on scalp & Annabelle's Safflower on length;*  B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 8, 2016)

Maybe your could try a semi permanent clear gloss or clear rinse. I just add mine to my deep conditioner once ever month or when I remember 


Prettymetty said:


> My hair is dull too. I was thinking about starting a thread asking for shine tips. My hair is a dusty shade of brown and it doesn't reflect light at all


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2016)

Mjon912 said:


> Maybe your could try a semi permanent clear gloss or clear rinse. I just add mine to my deep conditioner once ever month or when I remember


Which one do you use? Adding it to a dc seems like a great idea


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Which one do you use? Adding it to a dc seems like a great idea



Either Jazzings or ion semi permanent in the purple squeeze bottle


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is dull too. I was thinking about starting a thread asking for shine tips. My hair is a dusty shade of brown and it doesn't reflect light at all



Glad I'm not the only one! My hair is soooooo dull. It makes it look less healthy, to ME, anyway 



Mjon912 said:


> Maybe your could try a semi permanent clear gloss or clear rinse. I just add mine to my deep conditioner once ever month or when I remember



I really like this idea, have you heard of the Sebastian cellophanes? I heard it has a lot of nutrients as well, may buy that for my next DC

I DID not get 2nd day hair lol...I think I put too much water in the baggy method, it came out a mushy mess. I rinsed with a bit of condish and then moisturized with Eden's Bodyworks and it's in a bun now. I have to say, I like the textured bun, it looks full and nice. I can see myself rocking a bun for awhile, actually and I remember back in the day on the board, a LOT of women made it to WL bunning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2016)

If I get bored enough today I'll put a rinse on my hair and dc afterwards.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under heat cap & CW'd it out.
> Rinsed out 80% of the Tresemme Moisture Rich.
> LCOB'd:  *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Leave In; *O = *Mielle Organics Almond Mint on scalp & Annabelle's Safflower on length;*  B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


Are you still wearing plaits under a wig?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you still wearing plaits under a wig?


No, I'm taking a break from the wigs and have been keeping my hair in twists and puffs.  I will resume my wig regimen in the Fall.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> No, I'm taking a break from the wigs and have been keeping my hair in twists and puffs.  I will resume my wig regimen in the Fall.


I need a break from wigs myself. I'll see how my hair behaves after my trim next week


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2016)

I did a Matrix black demi-permanent color on my hair this morning

I used Time Reset shampoo followed by an aloe vera juice/wheat germ oil rinse combo

I deep conditioned with Time Reset Youth Revitalizer Treatment

Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide oils.

I'm wearing a bun today and most likely will be wigging it sometime next week.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 11, 2016)

June Length Check:


I see a little growth, not as much as I would like but growth is growth !


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2016)

Go head @morgandenae! Your hair looks great


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 12, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Go head @morgandenae! Your hair looks great



Thanks girl !


----------



## beauti (Jun 12, 2016)

*I dc'd a couple days ago. First I prepooed with acv, avj, and coconut oil.  Then I warmed up some Shea moisture manuka honey dc mixed with evoo and mayo. I just layered it over the prepoo for couple hours then used heat like 15min. My hair felt amazingly soft yet strong. Still does.*


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Prettymetty !! Hope your enjoying it gorgeous !


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Happy Birthday @Prettymetty !! Hope your enjoying it gorgeous !


Thanks!


----------



## trclemons (Jun 14, 2016)

While on vacation Friday/Saturday, I CW'd with KJ's Natural Raspberry Cocoa & HQ Lime, 80% rinse out of ACV & hotel conditioner.  LCOS'd with *L = *Bee Mine Juicy/Cozy Moment Vanilla Waffle Cone; *C = *Curly Kinks Satin Roots; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & *S = *S-curl.

Last night & today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with Ojon Reverse Damage on length, Coconut Oil on ends & AVJ spritz.
DC'd under heat cap for a little over an hour with ST Afrotastic.
Shampoo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier & 80% rinse out of ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCOSB'd with *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *FUBU Curl Elongator; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *S-curl; *B = *Siamese Twists Peach Pracaxi ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 14, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> June Length Check:
> 
> View attachment 363731
> I see a little growth, not as much as I would like but growth is growth !



Lovely hair!!!

I've conquered cornrows ENOUGH to make flat ones under a wig that last longer than 48 hours, so I've been doing that the past few days. I really need a new wig(s) though...may go wig shopping this weekend.

Tonight I am planning on making a new batch of my sulfur mix and spritzing with aloe, then covering the whole thing up with a baggy overnight.

Still looking forward to the July 30th T/U...I'm nervous I won't see any growth, but we'll see!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm coloring my hair today.  After I wash out the color I will dc, straighten and do my Summer trim.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 15, 2016)

Washed and Conditioned my hair with suave professionals and used my red-ken hair mask. Air dried 80% and blow dried the rest then had my mom braid my hair up.

I've been spraying my hair with S-Curl to keep it moisturized under my wigs hopefully my hair likes it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2016)

I straightened and trimmed my hair tonight. I took off 1/2 inch from most sections,  and 1 inch from the crown since it was the longest section.

I blowdried each section with Kerastase Keratin Thermique and flat ironed on 350. I have pics, but my battery is too low for flash. I'll post pics of the color tomorrow.
My hair is right under brastrap when stretched and my shorter layers are finally apl. It's wavy from the pincurls


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice job @Prettymetty very pretty. My flat iron lasted 3 days (sitting in flexi rods as we speak) in this Southern humidity and I know its worse in TX. How do you make yours last ?

Looked at pics from the beginning of the challenge and realized how far my hair has really gone. I've gotten two good inches despite cutting 1-2 inches in March. I am still on track ! Been going back and forth on whether I should claim BSL since my BS is at 10 and I have hair at 12 (length shirt) but ill wait until next length check and hopefully majority of my hair will be there. I am back on my grind


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2016)

@morgandenae mine only lasts up to a week. I only use heat protectant and I try to avoid water based leave ins.  Sometimes I use anti frizz conditioner.  My heat protectant is Frizz Ease or Kerastase Thermique


----------



## Daina (Jun 16, 2016)

@Prettymetty, nice job your hair looks so pretty!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2016)

I did Manic panic Infrared and it gave me reddish highlights. My hair has already started reverting


----------



## Daina (Jun 17, 2016)

Saturday I am going to my BFF and get my hair done.  I will be getting these disrespectful grays colored using SM Color System in Jet Black (had to use my 1 pass from the no-buy challenge).  I will be using Olaplex as part of the coloring process. Still undecided on how to style but will get a trim of about 1/4 inch as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2016)

My coworker brought me a bottle of Biosilk today and it smells so good. I put a little on my hair before I wrapped it up. The ac is broken at work so the middle of my hair has reverted like 50%. All I can do is wear buns now


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 18, 2016)

Soo I have found 3 SSK on ONE strand and then I found 6 on one strand.

What am I doing wrong?

I stopped doing wash and goes, I'm sealing my ends  with Shea butter. 

Should I should just leave it be?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
DC'd with a mix of Vatika Garlic, HH Yucca & Mango Thickening Growth Lotion & Kapri Tone ayurvedic powder under a heat cap for a little over an hour.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier, rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
SLCOB'd with *S = *Original Moxie Oasis Moisture Gel Serum; *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls; *O = *Mielle Organics on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes if Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Anti Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.


----------



## beauti (Jun 18, 2016)

*I did a thorough detangling last night that took over an hour. Coily hair can be frustrating!  I went to bed with a dc mix of moisturizing conditioners and protein.*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Clarified with Lush Seanik shampoo bar (I was going through a thing, not sure about repurchase).
Protein Nexxus Emergencee followed by KBB Luscious Locks under my steamer. 
Will follow with KBB leave-in and style with Nairobi wrap foam.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Soo I have found 3 SSK on ONE strand and then I found 6 on one strand.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...


How are you styling your hair?


----------



## beauti (Jun 19, 2016)

*So my hair felt so lush and moisturized after that overnight dc that I decided to do a wash and go. I wore it down most of the day then put it in a loose ponytail last night and today

*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 19, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> How are you styling your hair?



Mostly Twist outs
I just started roller setting


----------



## Daina (Jun 20, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Mostly Twist outs
> I just started roller setting



@Adiatasha, you have to be careful with the twist outs. I was getting a lot of SSK's when doing braidouts on unstretched hair. My hair loves to intertwine and tangle. When I stretch out my roots first it reduces the SSK's. I also stopped doing bo's every week.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> My coworker brought me a bottle of Biosilk today and it smells so good. I put a little on my hair before I wrapped it up. The ac is broken at work so the middle of my hair has reverted like 50%. All I can do is wear buns now



When my hair reverts, I like to do 2-3 bantu knots overnight, it extends the life of my straight hair for like...3 more weeks! Cause I'm lazy! LOL



Adiatasha said:


> Mostly Twist outs
> I just started roller setting



I also cannot do too many twist-outs...I get crazy SSKs! Sometimes it helps when I twist _and_ thread around the twists (like African threading) to give it a good stretch. Also, extended WnGs give me nasty SSKs 


My hair has been in these dame cornrows and I am loving it. The downside is, its SO low-maintenance, I'm forgetting to moisturize!!! This weekend I am giving my hair the "Star Treatment": Pre-poo, Aphogee 2-step and an ultra moisturizing DC...not sure how I am going to style it just yet, but there's an 80% chance it will be back under a wig.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2016)

Great idea @itsjusthair88. I am going to cowash tomorrow, but next time my hair reverts I'll try a few bantu knots. I'm usually a shampoo girl, but I think cowashing every now and then will help my hair retain more moisture.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 21, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for a little over 30 minutes with Avon Frizz Control under heat & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
LCO'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2016)

I redid my celies braids so that I can wash my hair tomorrow. This is going to be a busy week so I need my hair to be on its best behavior.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2016)

Dh bought me the new cleansing conditioner that I wanted from Kerastase. It should get here today. I'm so looking forward to cowashing now!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Great idea @itsjusthair88. I am going to cowash tomorrow, but next time my hair reverts I'll try a few bantu knots. I'm usually a shampoo girl, but I think cowashing every now and then will help my hair retain more moisture.



I'm not big on co-washing either - if I am wearing my WnG I may do it every 2 days. 

My hair is STILL under these braids lol...nothing fun or exciting to report. I have been doing my sulphur mix under a shower cap every other night, so we'll see if there is any growth come my T/U at the end of next month. Still planning to take my hair down this weekend and give it a FULL wash day.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 22, 2016)

I really have been neglecting my hair as far as growth aids and practices and I can definitely tell. I am officially getting back on the wagon one step at a time. My first tackle will be liquids. I will start with 2L of water and increase and incorporate every two weeks because I mildly remember one of my past professor saying you have to do something at least 9 days in a row to make it a habit and I'm stubborn so 14 days it is.

1st: 2L water
2nd: 2L water + 8oz Bamboo Leaf Tea
3rd: 3L water + 8oz Bamboo Leaf Tea
4th: 3L water + 8oz Bamboo Leaf Tea + 24oz Green Smoothie
5th: 4L water + 80z Bamboo Leaf Tea + 24 oz Green Smoothie

Started earlier this week and have been successful with my water so far.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2016)

My Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner is here. I didn't have time to cowash today, but I'm off again Friday.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 23, 2016)

@Prettymetty you love Kerastase...what are your fave products? I may get into the line, I've heard some great things.

I'm going back to shaving my kitchen guys - I hate my kitchen/nape area, it never grows, I treat it like a sweet little, nurtured baby and it refuses. When it's shaved, I at least give off the aura of having some sort of style lol

Going to get it shaved down this weekend with a cute little design!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2016)

@itsjusthair88 I love the Chroma Riche mask, Therapiste whole line and Maskeratine. I like their Thermiques for when I straighten my hair. Check amazon or lookfantastic because their prices are better than the Kerastase website.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> @Prettymetty you love Kerastase...what are your fave products? I may get into the line, I've heard some great things.
> 
> I'm going back to shaving my kitchen guys - I hate my kitchen/nape area, it never grows, I treat it like a sweet little, nurtured baby and it refuses. When it's shaved, I at least give off the aura of having some sort of style lol
> 
> Going to get it shaved down this weekend with a cute little design!


Like an undercut? I want to see pics when you get it done.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 24, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Like an undercut? I want to see pics when you get it done.



Yep, an undercut...I started doing it last year once I came to the harsh realization that my kitchen/nape was never gon' let me be great. Will try and remember to get some pics!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey guys 

My life won't behave long enough for me to post regularly but I'm still aiming for BSL dec 2016. I had box braids for 1.5 months and took them down last week. Here are a few pics of my hair recently. I don't do anything consistently as far as vitamins/treatments/regimen. Hell, it's lucky I at least groom before leaving the house 
I recently did a semi-permanent black cherry color over previously lightened hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful @APrayer4Hair. Your curls are perfect!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay tonight I did a 5 minute massage and inversion session but no oil was used. I was too lazy to apply the oil tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2016)

I just massaged my scalp with sulfur and peppermint oil since I'm putting off wash day anyway. I ended up washing my daughter's hair with my new Kerastase cleansing conditioner. I love the smell and texture, but it didn't seem to have much slip... maybe I didn't use enough, but her hair seemed stripped a bit once I rinsed it. I'll try it on my hair probably Sunday after church. Now that her hair has airdried (in a wash and go pony) it looks really sleek and feels hydrated.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I just massaged my scalp with sulfur and peppermint oil since I'm putting off wash day anyway. I ended up washing my daughter's hair with my new Kerastase cleansing conditioner. I love the smell and texture, but it didn't seem to have much slip... maybe I didn't use enough, but her hair seemed stripped a bit once I rinsed it. I'll try it on my hair probably Sunday after church. Now that her hair has airdried (in a wash and go pony) it looks really sleek and feels hydrated.




Thanks for the review @Prettymetty. You know I was waiting for this right?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the review @Prettymetty. You know I was waiting for this right?


Yes mam. Lol. I'll do another review once I try it on my hair. I can't wait. Ok I can. Laziness is winning right now


----------



## trclemons (Jun 25, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with Jakeala's Coconut Hair Milk & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Kanechom Chocolate.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, Rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCS'd with *L = *Coco Cream 1000 Flowers; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *S = *Design Essentials Mousse.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prepooed* this morning with black cumin seed oil and aloe vera juice
*Shampooed* with Redken Cleansing shampoo followed with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating shampoo
*Oil rinsed* with a mixture of aloe vera juice and evoo
*Deep conditioned* with Macadamia natural Oil Nourishing Conditioner
*Redken Anti Snap Leave in
Moisturized* with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel and *sealed* with my own mix of ceramide oil and butter combo.


----------



## beauti (Jun 25, 2016)

*So I washed my hair yesterday. I poo'ed with L'Oréal extraordinary oil shampoo 
and co-washed with Garnier ultimate blends honey treasures. Sprayed a water and glycerin mix followed by oil and gel.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2016)

I haven't done a Question of the week in a while...

This is week 26 and we are halfway done. Question of the week: What is the one product that your hair can't live without? If there are multiple products list them all.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2016)

So I finally ended my lazy streak and washed my hair. I prepood my scalp with a generous amount of Alter Ego Garlic conditioner to halt the shedding. Next, I rinsed out the prepoo in the shower and applied 4 pumps of Kerastase Discipline Curl Ideal Cleansing Conditioner on my scalp only. Then I massaged it in and put Therapiste Soin Premier on my ends for strength. After about 5 minutes I rinsed my hair thoroughly and now I'm airdrying until 80%. Once my hair is almost dry I will prep it for straightening.

To answer the Question of the week: I have to have aloe vera juice and at least one Kerastase mask


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't done a Question of the week in a while...
> 
> This is week 26 and we are halfway done. Question of the week: What is the one product that your hair can't live without? If there are multiple products list them all.



I need water for my hair. Both inside and out. @Prettymetty I did the undercut, but I keep forgetting to get a pic, will get one today when I get home. 

I'm back to WnG buns, rinsing with just water and wearing a bun this week. I really want to use Etae and straighten, but...my spirit is not into that lol I rarely do anything that grand to my hair during the week, plus I am due for a T/U in 4 weeks and I'll get a blow-out then, so...shrugs.

I'm just sooooo lazy, that's why my hair won't make it past MBL


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 27, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Soo I have found 3 SSK on ONE strand and then I found 6 on one strand.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...



Are you stretching your hair prior to styling? Is your protein/moisture balance in check?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 28, 2016)

Prepoo'd over an hour with Avon Frizz Control & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% SM Black African Balancing Conditioner.
LCOS'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *Lustrasilk Curl Activator.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't wait to get home and take off this wig. It has been a long day and I want to let my hair down. I wish I had a better leave in, but my No Buy challenge is in effect until July 31.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2016)

I might do a search and destroy trim tonight. Today and tomorrow are root work days (Morrocco Method).


----------



## JudithO (Jun 29, 2016)

Damn I didnt join this challenge... hoping to be BSL or close to MBL by year end. 

Right now, I'm 2.5 years from last relaxer... Attached is my progress from December 2014, and December 2015... My reggie is I shampoo and DC once a month, water rinse every week in between. I only use a seamless comb on shampoo days... Full reggie is in my siggie...


----------



## Daina (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome and nice growth over the year!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2016)

This was my second day in a row doing a scalp massage.  I'm trying to make it a habit.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 1, 2016)

I feel like I need a whole nuther year of growth..... Even when curly hair is "long" it still looks short.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wrong Thread


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 2, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd under a heat cap for an hour with Honey's Handmade Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask.
Used CC's Natural Sugar Scalp Scrub, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh on ends.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 2, 2016)

I am hoping to make bsl by the end of the year. 10 on my shirt is the top of my bra strap and I am at 9! I am too excited! Last time I got here I had a lot of breakage from over moisturized hair. I have been keeping up with my protein/moisture balance and I hope to keep this up. I am taking viviscal again as well to help in meeting my goals.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

JudithO said:


> Damn I didnt join this challenge... hoping to be BSL or close to MBL by year end.
> 
> Right now, I'm 2.5 years from last relaxer... Attached is my progress from December 2014, and December 2015... My reggie is I shampoo and DC once a month, water rinse every week in between. I only use a seamless comb on shampoo days... Full reggie is in my siggie...


8 inches in one year is very impressive growth @JudithO  Congrats


----------



## iVR (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry for the double post if you're in the WL thread too.... 

I think I finally found a gel that speaks to my heart!  I'm going to use 4 more times, but it's wash and go season.  My Eco styler is #1, but my hair is soooo thick it takes forever to dry. This new gel I scrapped my pennies together for works with every single leave in conditioner I own including the generic one. It goes one like water too.

I say all this to say it's time for a trim and this one rapunzel patch at my nape has hit BSL.  Drinking more water and actually getting more greens, yuck, in my diet along with this scalp spray are working.   This pic is like a month old and I can't remember if I uploaded it  sorry if it's a double.  Also shrinkage is real, but I'm finally embracing it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2016)

Great progress @iVR. What kind of gel are you using?


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 4, 2016)

I put in mini twists this weekend and I am gonna keep them in for 2 weeks hopefully. I am gonna focus on more long term protective styles to help me in making my goals.


----------



## iVR (Jul 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Great progress @iVR. What kind of gel are you using?



I just started using Ouidad hi-defining gel from their immersion line for kinky curls. It's expensive, but it's worth every penny so far. I'm trying to see if the jar will last me at least 1 and 1/2 to 2 months.  Then it'll pay for itself.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 5, 2016)

Pre-poo'd under the heat cap for 30 minutes with Bath & Body Works Rainkissed Leaves.
Added HH Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter and CW'd.
80% R/O with SM African Black Soap.
*LSOC* with *L = *Ion Repair Solution; *S = *Curly Keeper Total Control; *O = *Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *C = *TGIN Butter Cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 6, 2016)

I got my schedule for next week and I'm working Sunday so I will postpone washing my hair until Sunday after next.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 7, 2016)

Hopefully my hair is back on track after that whole incident at the salon 2 months ago I'll check and see tonight. The good thing is my mom will be doing my hair after I wash and condition it tonight


----------



## beauti (Jul 7, 2016)

*I need to wash my hair.

Really need a trim

Itching to get a wig. Sick of doing my hair!
*


----------



## morgandenae (Jul 9, 2016)

I finally found a sew-in routine that keeps my leave out moisturized and limits damage, my scalp clean and non itchy, my braids moisturized, and my weave soft and flowy .

There is not a lot of info out there about keeping your hair and scalp healthy under a sew in but I'm so happy I've hacked my way into a routine that works and is still soooo low maintenance.  I'm a happy camper .

ETA: I'm happy with the growth so far as well. At the two week mark I had 1/2 inch of growth. My hope is a full 2 1/2 inches (will keep it in 2 1/2 months, getting it tightened at the half mark) that way when I cut 1/2 in Sept I will be full BSL. 2 more inches and Dec I'll be full MBL and can finally graduate !!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Trea, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O with ACV mix & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.
Will use Siamese Twists Vanilla Curly Crème to twist.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2016)

iVR said:


> I just started using Ouidad hi-defining gel from their immersion line for kinky curls. It's expensive, but it's worth every penny so far. I'm trying to see if the jar will last me at least 1 and 1/2 to 2 months.  Then it'll pay for itself.


@iVR 

Have you tried the Wetline Xtreme Professional (extra hold) gel? It is really a great gel. In fact there is a thread on this gel that very active and we have tons of pics in there as well. It's here https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/what-kind-of-voodoo-is-in-wetline-gel.793309/

Also it's very cheap and it doesn't leave any flakes at all. I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2016)

This morning I'll be finishing up my last bit of Redken Time Reset Shampoo.

I'll be oil rinsing with a mixture of avj, evco and evoo.

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Nourishing Moisture Masque

Used CRN Curl Maker with Wetline Xtreme gel and some oil on my bunned hair.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 12, 2016)

Just wanted to check in since I have been MIA. I took my braids out that I was planning on keeping in until September. It was too much with us constantly being at the pool/river/beach now that it's summer so I have just been do washing and air drying which I actually LOVE! When I was natural I hated washing because of all of the tangles but since I'm texlaxed it's so easy. 
I haven't done a length check and probably won't straighten my hair until my birthday in September but I did do a touch up on the 4th of July. Before that I did a touch up in the beginning of May and straightened and had about an inch and a half to 2 inches to APL. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies =)


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing Conditioner & CW'd it out.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCO'd *with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil and I'm wearing a full head baggy while I clean the house. I sprayed my ends with water and glycerin.


----------



## iVR (Jul 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @iVR
> 
> Have you tried the Wetline Xtreme Professional (extra hold) gel? It is really a great gel. In fact there is a thread on this gel that very active and we have tons of pics in there as well. It's here https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/what-kind-of-voodoo-is-in-wetline-gel.793309/
> 
> Also it's very cheap and it doesn't leave any flakes at all. I think you'll like it a lot.


 
Flaking hasn't been an issue for me and crunchy hair can be fixed with oil. I do mind having the puff frizz curl after the second day.  I have multiple types of curls on my head and some gels don't work for all my curls. Unfortunately Wetline is one of those gels.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

iVR said:


> Flaking hasn't been an issue for me and crunchy hair can be fixed with oil. I do mind having the puff frizz curl after the second day.  I have multiple types of curls on my head and some gels don't work for all my curls. Unfortunately Wetline is one of those gels.


Oh dear. I hope you find the right gel for your hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been diligently keeping my hair moisturized daily, wash day is tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2016)

I ended up putting off washday...again. Oh well. I'll do it Sunday. I moisturized my ends with water and Extraordinary oil cream. I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil and inverted for a few minutes. I have been really consistent with my scalp massages. Hopefully I see some kind of progress on wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2016)

I washed my hair today and did a diyer steam treatment with Cristalliste and Therapiste. My scalp feels great and I'm looking forward to straightening my hair later.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 20, 2016)

iVR said:


> Flaking hasn't been an issue for me and crunchy hair can be fixed with oil. I do mind having the puff frizz curl after the second day.  I have multiple types of curls on my head and some gels don't work for all my curls. Unfortunately Wetline is one of those gels.



Have you tried the camilla rose gel or the kinky curly gel? Both work great for me. They are even better with a leave-in under it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Completed 4 days of my inversions for July - no scalp massage


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 20, 2016)

Have any of you tried the Liquid Gold Green Magic cream?  It's a sulfur based cream that I've been eyeing for a while...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Have any of you tried the Liquid Gold Green Magic cream?  It's a sulfur based cream that I've been eyeing for a while...


Sorry love but I haven't.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2016)

I have not checked in for along time. I just did a touch up and flat ironed last week. I am BSL now but keep my hair in a loose bun 90% of the time. I will keep doing much of the same to my hair.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Pre-poo'd my twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing Conditioner & CW'd it out.
> 80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
> *LCO'd *with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.




Pre-poo'd for 45 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing & Zero % Conditioners.
CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter.
80% R/O with SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Daina (Jul 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Have any of you tried the Liquid Gold Green Magic cream?  It's a sulfur based cream that I've been eyeing for a while...



I've never heard of it, is it a mositurizer?


----------



## trclemons (Jul 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> I've never heard of it, is it a mositurizer?



It's not a moisturizer, it's oil based.  I think there is a discount code for LHCF members, so check the Vendor thread.

Here is a link:  http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/product/green-magic-hair-growth-cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> I've never heard of it, is it a mositurizer?


No. It's a sulfur based growth aid cream.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm going to unravel my braids one at a time so I can moisturize and remove shed strands. My infrequent washing leads to lengthy detangling sessions.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 23, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd with mix of Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul & Kachi Kapur Ayurvedic Powder under heat cap for an hour.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd:  L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Daina (Jul 23, 2016)

Really hoping I can retain length after the summer is over for the September length check. I'm thinking about crochet braids for the winter to give my hair a rest. Just need to convince hubby.


----------



## beauti (Jul 24, 2016)

*Hi ladies. I've been washing my hair every week. Yesterday I prepooed followed by a dc with Shea moisture manuka honey. I then shampooed with loreal extraordinary oil shampoo and cowashed with suave almond shea, and left a little of that in my hair. On damp hair I moisturized with Cantu moisturizing curl cream which I really like. My hair is very soft.*


----------



## iVR (Jul 24, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Have you tried the camilla rose gel or the kinky curly gel? Both work great for me. They are even better with a leave-in under it.



No I haven't. Honestly I don't shop at Target.  Is there anywhere else that sells them?


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 25, 2016)

iVR said:


> No I haven't. Honestly I don't shop at Target.  Is there anywhere else that sells them?


You can get them on line and some Walmart's carry them now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2016)

iVR said:


> No I haven't. Honestly I don't shop at Target.  Is there anywhere else that sells them?



You can also try Walgreen, some CVS stores carry the Kinky Curly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 26, 2016)

I really want to wash and dc my hair today. I really do... but I might be too tired after running errands. We'll see


----------



## trclemons (Jul 26, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Zero % & CW'd it out.
LCO'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C =* Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 30, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream for 1.5 hours under the heat cap.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile Polish, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleanser, Reconstructed with K. Moore's Growth & Repair, 80% R/O with ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Ion Reparative Solution, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *S = *Au Naturele 10 n 1 Styling Gelee & HS 10 n 1.


----------



## beauti (Jul 30, 2016)

*Washed my hair today, quick dc in the shower if you wanna call it that 
I'm gonna have to stretch my hair without heat next wash so I can trim my ends.*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

DC'd for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream & Zero% Conditioner.
CW'd with Terra Veda Organix Apple Cleansing.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing & V05 Free Me Freesia Moisturing Conditioners.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle Cone, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp & *S = *Africa's Best Textures Shea Butter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2016)

I had some broken ends today while I was moisturizing. I think I should at least wet my ends first with water next time. Manipulating my dry hair is a big No No


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2016)

I woke up this morning without my alarm. I can tell this is going to be a great day. I might even do my hair


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz, Queen of Curls Revitalizer & Siamese Twist Light Protein Reconstructor on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with a mix of ST Detox & Entwine.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace the Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## planters (Aug 8, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> I think the reason why biotin and a multi vitamin works so well for me is because I was very deficient of vitamins when I got checked out at the doctor.



Yes this is very true. That's why I don't believe I get good results wen taking vitamins because I already get enough with my diet.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been so busy lately. I did a quick catchup and posted update in Waist Length Dreams so I apologize for a repeat. I'm just taking advantage of the summer heat, meaning no heat. Except for today because I need a good stretch but it will most likely be a waste by the time I walk to work, lol smh. Looking forward to a dominican blowout in October where I will also trim my own hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been using something new for the past few weeks or so and just have to rave about it. For the longest time I've been using Chagrin Valley's shampoo bars because conventional shampoo was just too harsh on my hair. I kind of started getting sick of using it though because even though it works well it doesn't smell the best. 

I thought maybe I should give conventional shampoo another chance and went on the search for a moisturizing sulfate free shampoo. I kept hearing about Creme of natures argan oil shampoo so decided to give it a try. It was relatively cheap so if I didn't like it I could just let my neice use it. 

I tried it and imediately fell in love. It lathers beautifully and cleans without making my hair feel stripped. When I was done it actually felt like I didn't need a dc. I would never go without a dc though but this is by far the best shampoo I've used in a long time. It's actually better than the shampoo bars which I never thought could happen. 

I was worried about product build up because there's no way my hair could feel this soft and be clean but it's been a month and there's no build up.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 12, 2016)

The low maintenance of this sew in has done me good. Life got super hectic, 3 weeks with no off day and not to mention this GRE test.

I've definitely neglected my hair other than the basics so I don't expect any extraordinary results but I'm super exited to see how much my hair has grown. It's been exactly two months in but ill be waiting at least two more weeks for my scalp exfoliating scrub from APB to come in. Lord knows my scalp could use a couple good scrubbings after this sew in.

Also bought a few bottles of NetWurks Hair Revitalizer (I'd try just about anything) I'm hoping if I put everything into overtime for the next few weeks I'll still be at my goal of 2 inches of growth for the September check in.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

*This morning I

Prepooed *with Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Aloe Hydrasource Conditioning Balm for 25 minutes
*Clarified* with Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
*Exfoliated my scalp* with Nixion Scalp Renew in preparation of using my Netwurks 21 Hair Revitalizer later today
*Currently Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Cocoa Bark mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar for 30 minutes
*Plaiting my hair* up in 4 big plaits and *wigging it* for the day
*Moisturize* much later with Bekura Honey Latte 
*Seal* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Hair Syrup


----------



## trclemons (Aug 13, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with Entwine for 2 hours under heat cap.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleanser, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd *with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 14, 2016)

Figured I'd weigh in after my my 4 hour Olive Oil Prepoo and Shampoo/Conditioner w Suave Professionals. My hair always behaves differently and looks thicker after i do it. 


Sorry for the repeat from Waist Length Dreams but I am absolutely petrified to get my hair "trimmed" professionally as it gets longer because I'm afraid someone is going to hack off all my progress.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 14, 2016)

Ooh your hair is beautiful @Caramel74!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 15, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Figured I'd weigh in after my my 4 hour Olive Oil Prepoo and Shampoo/Conditioner w Suave Professionals. My hair always behaves differently and looks thicker after i do it.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the repeat from Waist Length Dreams but I am absolutely petrified to get my hair "trimmed" professionally as it gets longer because I'm afraid someone is going to hack off all my progress.


Wow your hair looks great. It's getting super long. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

I would not have come this far without LHCF. And I just want to encourage anyone struggling. When I learned our type of hair needs moisture and oil, I just kind of ran with that. Also left it alone and tried not to manipulate it much. It's still very fine and has hardly any weight to it so practicing patience also helps a great deal. I just keep visualizing it filling in and on w protective styling but also taking it out too and letting your scalp breathe.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2016)

If my Keratin treatment is here tomorrow I'm going to straighten my hair with it. I'm getting tired of wigs and I need to practice styling my hair as it gets longer.


----------



## Daina (Aug 16, 2016)

@Caramel74, your hair has grown so much and it looks great! Really good progress and awesome perspective you have.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, your hair has grown so much and it looks great! Really good progress and awesome perspective you have.


Hey there sister 

Thank you. I'm glad I took that pic too it does help. As everyone here knows how real shrinkage is as I'm sitting here w my hair shrunken up to SL, but it is healthy so I'm happy overall. It's boring not being able to really do nothing with it but it pays off in the end. 

Thanks again for the compliment and good to hear from you as always.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 17, 2016)

My Keratin treatment is here. Once I get home I'll wash with the pre treatment shampoo and blowdry my hair naked. I hope this doesn't take all night...


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2016)

3 hours later... my hair is finally done.  I washed it, towel dried and blowdried with no products.  J didn't even use conditioner (per the instructions). Then I added the Uncurly keratin treatment to each section and combed through. I wore gloves to protect my hands,  but the fumes bothered my eyes a bit.

Once each section had Keratin I blowdried again and then flat ironed small sections on about 375. My hair feels great. Here is a pic of my bun. I'll take pics with my hair down tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 hours later... my hair is finally done.  I washed it, towel dried and blowdried with no products.  J didn't even use conditioner (per the instructions). Then I added the Uncurly keratin treatment to each section and combed through. I wore gloves to protect my hands,  but the fumes bothered my eyes a bit.
> 
> Once each section had Keratin I blowdried again and then flat ironed small sections on about 375. My hair feels great. Here is a pic of my bun. I'll take pics with my hair down tomorrow.



@Prettymetty 

Which keratin treatment did you use? Do you have a link to it you can post please?


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 hours later... my hair is finally done.  I washed it, towel dried and blowdried with no products.  J didn't even use conditioner (per the instructions). Then I added the Uncurly keratin treatment to each section and combed through. I wore gloves to protect my hands,  but the fumes bothered my eyes a bit.
> 
> Once each section had Keratin I blowdried again and then flat ironed small sections on about 375. My hair feels great. Here is a pic of my bun. I'll take pics with my hair down tomorrow.View attachment 370761


Wow! Your hair looks awesome. It's shiny, healthy, thick, and looks very long. I'm glad you are wearing your own hair too. It must be so much more comfortable for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> Which keratin treatment did you use? Do you have a link to it you can post please?


https://www.uncurly.com


----------



## trclemons (Aug 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Bye Bye Parabens Healing Oil.
DC'd for an hour under a heat cap with a mix of Honey's Handmade Yucca & Mango & Tulsi ayurvedic powder.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/W with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
LCOB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple & LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 23, 2016)

Tonight I'm prepping my hair for wash day tomorrow. I will detangle,  add a little oil and put my hair into braided sections.  Tomorrow will be my first wash post bkt. I'm looking forward to the final results!


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 24, 2016)

Didnt get near as much new growth as I usually do in my sew in. Im going to make a doctors appointment to get blood work done because something aint right.

Hopefully im still able to pull off an inch to reach BSL but i saw some breakage while washing so who knows


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Didnt get near as much new growth as I usually do in my sew in. Im going to make a doctors appointment to get blood work done because something aint right.
> 
> Hopefully im still able to pull off an inch to reach BSL but i saw some breakage while washing so who knows


Are you getting enough sleep and taking vitamins regularly? My growth has slowed down too and I'm doing all the right things


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 24, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you getting enough sleep and taking vitamins regularly? My growth has slowed down too and I'm doing all the right things



Plenty sleep and I do take my vitamins regularly maybe not the right ones though. I take Country Life Max Hair plus Biotin and a One A Day I dont really like them but i bought them so im taking them.  I dont drink as much water or exercise as I should but I NEVER use to do either and I definately eat better than I use to.

Im with you I feel like im doing everything right !


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2016)

Wash day did NOT happen,  but I touched up my roots with the flatiron and moisturized my ends with Nectar Thermique.

Looks like new.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 26, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Plenty sleep and I do take my vitamins regularly maybe not the right ones though. I take Country Life Max Hair plus Biotin and a One A Day I dont really like them but i bought them so im taking them.  I dont drink as much water or exercise as I should but I NEVER use to do either and I definately eat better than I use to.
> 
> Im with you I feel like im doing everything right !


I feel the same way. I don't dye my hair (let the grays come in), I dont use a flat iron or relax my hair. Which I mean, good thing because I'm having a hard enough time holding onto the hair I hair. There is such a big length difference. Evening it up has jogged across my mind especially because my ends feel rough. But then I get depressed realizing my two protective styles won't look the same at the length it would be and I don't know what to do. I don't even think I should get that Dominican Blowout I had planned. My ends are tore up enough but I can get them to look decent when I moisturize and seal them. So I was going to start researching what happens if you don't cut your hair. I need my hair to grow because the weight of it long will just make it shaped into a V. That I can live with and enjoy. But the way it is now gets me down sometimes. I've been dealing with it ok so far because I'm so determined. But cutting it back up to even and thick has been jogging across my mind lately.....


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2016)

@Caramel74 I'm longing for better looking ends too. I'll dust my ends this month (possibly tonight) and see of that helps. Today, tomorrow and Sunday are strengthening days.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 26, 2016)

@Prettymetty If you don't mind me asking, how exactly do you do yours? Also thank you for letting me know the strengthening days. I just looked at my micro trim journal and seen that I have not had a trim in 3 whole months. Maybe I will flat iron my hair tonight and give myself a nice trim. I just did a tension blowdry and then ended up putting into a ponytail because my hair was not behaving well.

Sometimes when I do that it shrinks just enough in the stretched state where it actually looks good enough. What a process to go through if you wanted to just wear your hair out. Either that or just try to ignore the back I guess.

Curly hair is whacky too, sometimes it falls and looks ok and other times it just doesn't. That's why cutting doesn't seem like the answer anymore either because my fine hair needs length and therefore weight. I did my four braid protective style yesterday to keep it moisturized and stretched because lately it's been getting kind of matted and I didn't like feeling like I'm losing even more hair detangling. But like you said too maybe if I just take off a little off the ends it will make a huge difference.


----------



## Daina (Aug 26, 2016)

I added wheat germ oil to my regimen consistently since May and my ends are much improved. I add it to my moisturizing DC and then use it as the final seal for my ends 3x per week. I'm actually going to forgo my September trim and wait till November when I touch up my SM color to cover gray. Just thought I'd share for those struggling with ends right now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty If you don't mind me asking, how exactly do you do yours? Also thank you for letting me know the strengthening days. I just looked at my micro trim journal and seen that I have not had a trim in 3 whole months. Maybe I will flat iron my hair tonight and give myself a nice trim. I just did a tension blowdry and then ended up putting into a ponytail because my hair was not behaving well.
> 
> Sometimes when I do that it shrinks just enough in the stretched state where it actually looks good enough. What a process to go through if you wanted to just wear your hair out. Either that or just try to ignore the back I guess.
> 
> Curly hair is whacky too, sometimes it falls and looks ok and other times it just doesn't. That's why cutting doesn't seem like the answer anymore either because my fine hair needs length and therefore weight. I did my four braid protective style yesterday to keep it moisturized and stretched because lately it's been getting kind of matted and I didn't like feeling like I'm losing even more hair detangling. But like you said too maybe if I just take off a little off the ends it will make a huge difference.


I use the same sections that I wash and straighten... once the section is completely straight, I comb the hair down and pinch the ends. I dust whatever is below the part I am holding.  Usually it's about 1/2 inch. It makes such a huge difference in the look and feel of my hair. I might start trimming every 2 months instead of 3.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 26, 2016)

@Daina and @Prettymetty 

Thank you ladies


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh I need to add this.. I was researching the internet about what would happen if I didn't cut my hair and just let it grow, etc. What I came across and wanted to share was that water intake has a lot to do with hair health. I know I don't drink enough so today I made the effort and I just keep chugging those bottle of water. I'm going to try everyday to get my water intake. Plus it helps with other health concerns.

Took down that ponytail and go figure it looks more even. I'm starting to accept that my kinky curly hair is just non consistent. It does what _it_ wants to do and I have to just go w the flow I guess.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 27, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Oh I need to add this.. I was researching the internet about what would happen if I didn't cut my hair and just let it grow, etc. What I came across and wanted to share was that water intake has a lot to do with hair health. I know I don't drink enough so today I made the effort and I just keep chugging those bottle of water. I'm going to try everyday to get my water intake. Plus it helps with other health concerns.
> 
> Took down that ponytail and go figure it looks more even. I'm starting to accept that my kinky curly hair is just non consistent. It does what _it_ wants to do and I have to just go w the flow I guess.



I rarely if ever trim. I've never been much of a trimmer. In the beginning of my journey my hair would thin out alot and when I did trim it would be like inches I'd have to take off but that was because I used heat a lot.

Once I went natural and stopped using heat all together there was no need to trim. The second time I went natural I didn't trim for years and when I finally went to the salon to get a trim she literally cut off like a forth an inch. She said my hair was in really good condition and it just needed a little evening up. 

Everyones hair is different and some seem to need trims more often than others so I say go by how your hair looks and feels. If the ends are scraggly and thin trim. If it looks healthy and is behaving well forgo the trim until you need it.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 27, 2016)

@Caramel74 your hair seems to be growing well. I need to be buying what your selling


----------



## trclemons (Aug 27, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd for 2 hours with Ynobe Amla & Nettle.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, 80% ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia R/O.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp & Kyra's Shea Baby Powder on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 29, 2016)

I trimmed my ends last night and straightened my hair. I shampood out the Keratin treatment and did an hour dc with Chroma Riche.  My hair had so much slip and it got super straight with only 2 passes.


----------



## Daina (Aug 29, 2016)

@Prettymetty, you look like your at BSL length! How are you liking the BKT?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 29, 2016)

Daina said:


> [ER=406999]@Prettymetty[/USER], you look like your at BSL length! How are you liking the BKT?


I love it. Blow drying is so much easier and my curl pattern didn't change.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I love it. Blow drying is so much easier and my curl pattern didn't change.



@Prettymetty 
What do you mean when you say your curl pattern didn't change? I need more details.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty
> What do you mean when you say your curl pattern didn't change? I need more details.


The product claims to loosen or even remove the curl pattern, but my coils bounced back after the first wash. I have much more slip though even without products. Blow drying is quicker and my hair gets really straight with minimal effort


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> The product claims to loosen or even remove the curl pattern, but my coils bounced back after the first wash. I have much more slip though even without products. Blow drying is quicker and my hair gets really straight with minimal effort



Your hair is loooong girl ! I know you posted a link to the KT you used but i cant find it. Can you post it again please? Minimal texture change and an easier flat iron sounds like my kind of party.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks @morgandenae! www.uncurly.com


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm in this challenge.  Good luck to everyone all the same. I've been keeping my hair in twists because a) I can't afford the salon right now and b) I can't be bothered. I'm hoping the twists give me some growth.


----------



## Daina (Aug 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I love it. Blow drying is so much easier and my curl pattern didn't change.



@Prettymetty, how long do they typically last? I've always been leery of BKT's because of the heat requirements when getting them and the maintenance.


----------



## Daina (Aug 30, 2016)

Been very hair lazy the last couple of weeks. I make a hair plan each week but the last 2 I haven't had the energy to do anything. My hair is in a bun this week from a twist out last week. I'm off from work Friday and "plan" to give my hair the works.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> The product claims to loosen or even remove the curl pattern, but my coils bounced back after the first wash. I have much more slip though even without products. Blow drying is quicker and my hair gets really straight with minimal effort


Wow, sounds good.

Can you repost the link where you got the straightener from please @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty, how long do they typically last? I've always been leery of BKT's because of the heat requirements when getting them and the maintenance.


3-5 months. I usually only wash my hair twice a month, so it may last longer


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2016)

The link is www.uncurly.com I got the refill kit since I already have a flat iron.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> The link is www.uncurly.com I got the refill kit since I already have a flat iron.


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 2, 2016)

@Prettymetty Your hair is looking fabulous! Keep going and you'll be WL before you know it. That's a great length right now too bc you can do so many protective styles and they look really nice at that length while your hair is growing and growing healthy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty Your hair is looking fabulous! Keep going and you'll be WL before you know it. That's a great length right now too bc you can do so many protective styles and they look really nice at that length while your hair is growing and growing healthy.


Thank you. I'm hoping to retain more length with the bkt. So far my hair seems much softer and stronger.  I can't stop touching it


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think my hair looks better curly but it was nice to have something different today and treat myself. I also took advantage of it being straight to give myself a micro trim. It has not been done in over 3/12 months. I didn't even need to take much off, plus I would not have anyway. There should be no need to if I'm never using heat or chemicals. That one short spot is getting there. I'd say maybe next year I can even it all up and not have that shorter spot. Or like Boston Maria's hair maybe it will just magically disappear as it gets really long.

Treated myself and spent $84 at the mall today. My hair was only $20 ($10 for flatiron and $10 tip). Then I went to Sephora and bought a really good facial cleanser so I can start wearing foundation again bc my skin has blemishes. Then to CVS for a moisturizer to match my Neutrogena powder foundation that I like. It makes my skin look clear and flawless, it's amazing. I had a nice me day then came home and paid all my bills.


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping to retain more length with the bkt. So far my hair seems much softer and stronger.  I can't stop touching it


I can tell you definitely definitely will retain more length this way. Talk about a win win situation!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2016)

Go girl! You had an awesome day... and your hair is lovely. You must be mbl, because hour bra is really low and Wl is only a few inches away


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 2, 2016)

@Prettymetty  Awwie thanks!  You know i didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. It looks like I have about 3 inches or so but I still have that spot that's about APL at this point. So when I reach WL I may have to cut back up and then grow again, but it will still be a victory bc that problem spot will be GONzo, and it will still be long AND thick.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2016)

Right now I have some Redken Extreme Builder Plus mixed with AVJ and Avocado oil on my hair for maybe 20 minutes as a*prepoo/DC on dry hair.*

*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo

*Possible Oil Rinse* with hot Avocado oil

*Moisture DC* with NG Marshmallow Root DC mixed with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I only have a little of the NG Marshmallow leftover so I have to make it up to fit my whole head.

*Leave-In *using NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave in conditioner.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 3, 2016)

So I did a braidout for the first time since june and while my hair has grown a lot I didn't like how it turned out. I used kinky curly knot today with the regular gel I normally use but they didn't mix well together. They left a white cast on my hair. At first I thought maybe the shampoo I've been using was leaving buildup but when I mixed the leave in with the gel on the back of my hand it made white clumps so now I know that was the problem. 

My hair also didn't seem as defined as it usually does. It felt really soft and was limp. Those are usually the signs my hair gives when it needs a protein treatment. So next time I wash I'm going to use Aphogee 2 min as my dc and giovanni direct leave in with the gel to see how that does.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 3, 2016)

Flat ironed my hair yesterday and not happy with the results. My hair is virtually the same length my ends just look better after an 1/2 inch - inch trim. Still need to get some blood work done to figure out why my growth has slowed down significantly. My sides are also catching up with my middle a bit so some positive. Will finally claim grazing BSL for my sanity.

Gonna continue to try and add my picture but it hasn't been letting me.  I usually add from my computer but it's broke and from my phone is not working.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 3, 2016)

My hair and scalp feel good. I shampooed with Redken Cleansing Cream and Elasta QP Cream & Conditioning Shampoo. Next, I dced with SD Razz, used Netwurks spray on scalp and hair underneath Netwurks Hair Cream and Coconut Curl Pudding on either side. The Netwurks stuff is for research purposes.


----------



## Daina (Sep 3, 2016)

@Caramel74, your hair looks GREAT and I agree with @Prettymetty you hair looks MBL!!!! My bra also sits super low so I think BSL is actually MBL and yours looks the same. Congrats on such great progress and for taking time for a "pamper yourself" day!


----------



## trclemons (Sep 3, 2016)

The following occurred on Thursday - today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
DC'd for 2 hours under turban with SM Tahitian Noni & Moni.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment, & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCO'd:  L = *LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *100 pumps of Oyin Hair Dew & Curly Kinks Satin Roots, *O = *Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & DIY on length.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 4, 2016)

So I couldn't help it. I rewashed my hair and redid the braidout. This time I only shampooed once and then did the aphogee 2 min. After that I applied Giovanni direct leave in sealed with avocado butter and applied the gel to each section before braiding. 

Just from looking at my hair it doesn't look like there will be a white cast. If the problems aren't resolved this time around then it's the shampoo and I have to discontinue using it which I would hate. 

I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Daina (Sep 4, 2016)

@BronxJazzy, I've found that if your styler/leave-in mixed with gel leaves a white cast on the back of your hand it's no bueno on the hair...I do the back of the hand test whenever I mix new combinations. KCKT is just not my friend, in the beginning it made my hair soft and now I just get dry hard hair whenever I use it. I stopped using it on my hair and use it to detangle my mom's hair. She has WL hair and hates doing it so she gets lots of tangles and mats. It really is a good detangler. Hope your braidout comes out better this time!


----------



## beauti (Sep 4, 2016)

Dc'd overnight with loreal extraordinary oil curls and then did a thorough detangling with my Denman. Used Garnier fructis leave in. Hair still soft.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 4, 2016)

Daina said:


> @BronxJazzy, I've found that if your styler/leave-in mixed with gel leaves a white cast on the back of your hand it's no bueno on the hair...I do the back of the hand test whenever I mix new combinations. KCKT is just not my friend, in the beginning it made my hair soft and now I just get dry hard hair whenever I use it. I stopped using it on my hair and use it to detangle my mom's hair. She has WL hair and hates doing it so she gets lots of tangles and mats. It really is a good detangler. Hope your braidout comes out better this time!


I found that out the hard way. I always forget to do the back of the hand test but now I know. I went back to using my tried and true products. My hair's not dry yet but it doesn't seem to have the white cast it had with the kckt. 

When will I learn if it's not broken don't try to fix it.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

@Prettymetty   Your hair is growing so nicely!!! It looks so shiny and healthy. Go girl!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks @Janet'!

I washed my hair today with Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner. This was my second wash post bkt. My hair feels extremely silky when wet, but the texture is still there. After my Maskeratine dc I'll airdry my hair and lightly straighten it. I'm not sure if I should wear a wig or a bun this weekend...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra Shea's Baby Powder on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with SM Tahitian Noni & Monoi.
CW'd with KenetMD, Reconstructed with Aphogee Curlific, R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*L *= LRC Shake 'n Go; *C =* KJ Naturals Raspberry Lemonade; *O =* DIY; *B =* Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp and Kyra Shea's Baby Powder & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 12, 2016)

So I'm 3 inches to MBL and so far behind in my hair growth schedule it's not even funny.

My apt to get blood work done as to why my hair has virtually stopped growing is Wed but I mentioned the issue to my Mom (who's been in the medical industry for 30 years) and she commented on Vit D levels so I added that to my Vita-regi in the mean time.

I figured out a way to wash my braids without getting my leave out wet (refuse to put constant heat on my hair) so I'm uping wash days to 2x weekly which my scalp loves and bonus I can get through these products.

Hopefully with these changes, uping water intake, and Netwurks I will be close to MBL by the Dec check in.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 15, 2016)

@morgandenae I hope tweaking the regimen gets you your breakthrough!  My hair stalled also a couple of years ago around BSL..but then I got it back going-- slowly but surely...Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 16, 2016)

After a super busy day, I still managed to come home, clean the house and do my hair. I washed with Ion scalp shampoo, did a 30 minute dc (without heat) with Therapiste mask, and blow dried my hair before I redid my plaits. Then I moisturized my ends with Herbal Essences Touchably smooth cream and rubbed some Nioxin treatment all over my scalp. The Nioxin is really helping to reduce my shedding. My scalp feels so good each time I use it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 16, 2016)

So I think I'm going to give up wash and goes until spring. My plan is to wash, dc with heat, leave in, seal, apply styler, and braid up for a braidout. 

My braidouts last at least 3 days so I will either put in a bun when it starts to look messy or redo. 

I'm going to focus more on moisture and low manipulation this fall/winter. Hopefully by spring I'll have a good 3 inches added onto my length.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 17, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @morgandenae I hope tweaking the regimen gets you your breakthrough!  My hair stalled also a couple of years ago around BSL..but then I got it back going-- slowly but surely...Best wishes to you!!!



Thank you doll  I really really hope so to. What helped you get it back going ?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

*Prepooed* with an assortment of oils and butters - too much to remember.
*Shampooed* with Jason Naturals Biotin Thickening shampoo
*Protein Conditioner* - CJ Curl Rehab - turned out to be great after my initial bad reaction to it.
*Moisture Conditioner* - SSI Riche Moisture Masque - I love this one a lot, offers a really nice slip.
*Leave-In* - NG Hibiscus and Honey leave-in

Putting my hair in 3 big plaits under my wig for the day.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 17, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> After a super busy day, I still managed to come home, clean the house and do my hair. I washed with Ion scalp shampoo, did a 30 minute dc (without heat) with Therapiste mask, and blow dried my hair before I redid my plaits. Then I moisturized my ends with Herbal Essences Touchably smooth cream and rubbed some Nioxin treatment all over my scalp. The Nioxin is really helping to reduce my shedding. My scalp feels so good each time I use it.



Go SUPERWOMAN!!!  Your hair is definitely thriving because you are going the extra mile!


----------



## trclemons (Sep 17, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & hot shea oil.
*DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Ynobe Amla & Nettle and Brahmi ayurvedic powder.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, *CW'd* with KenetMD, *Reconstructed* with Aphogee Curlific, *R/O* with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade Slip, DIY oil on length & Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

Just completed Day 2 of my inversions for September (5 minutes + 5 minutes scalp massage using Netwurks 21)


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2016)

I did my day 4 inversion yesterday. I have been drinking about a gallon of water daily also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2016)

Dh and I might go to a comedy show this Friday and I'm not sure what to do with my hair. Should I straighten it or wear a wig?


----------



## Janet' (Sep 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Dh and I might go to a comedy show this Friday and I'm not sure what to do with my hair. Should I straighten it or wear a wig?



What's the weather like? That would be the determining factor for me...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Just completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## Daina (Sep 19, 2016)

After watching several videos I think I cracked the code on how to two-strand flat twist! They made soft waves that I wore today for work. Here is a pic that I snapped as I was taking a starting pic to monitor my Xcel 21 progress. Think I've found another style option for fall / winter. My plan is to rollerset once a month and try to make it last 2 weeks. The rest of the month I will bun 1 week and do a twist or braid out for the last week.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

Daina said:


> After watching several videos I think I cracked the code on how to two-strand flat twist! They made soft waves that I wore today for work. Here is a pic that I snapped as I was taking a starting pic to monitor my Xcel 21 progress. Think I've found another style option for fall / winter. My plan is to rollerset once a month and try to make it last 2 weeks. The rest of the month I will bun 1 week and do a twist or braid out for the last week.




I LOVE the look of two-strand flat twists!!! I'm sure they look great on you! Your hair


----------



## Guinan (Sep 19, 2016)

Daina said:


> After watching several videos I think I cracked the code on how to two-strand flat twist! They made soft waves that I wore today for work. Here is a pic that I snapped as I was taking a starting pic to monitor my Xcel 21 progress. Think I've found another style option for fall / winter. My plan is to rollerset once a month and try to make it last 2 weeks. The rest of the month I will bun 1 week and do a twist or braid out for the last week.



Looking good!!! And the baby in the background is BEYOND adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> What's the weather like? That would be the determining factor for me...


It's pretty humid right now and hot. A blowout won't last very long. I think I'll just wear a wig. I might a new long one. All mine are shoulder length or shorter for work


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I LOVE the look of two-strand flat twists!!! I'm sure they look great on you! Your hair



@Janet', thank you, yes I love them as well! Thank you my hairnorexia kicks in big time and sometimes I struggle to see progress.


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Looking good!!! And the baby in the background is BEYOND adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



@pelohello, thank you! Yes my baby loves to come in the bathroom and play in my hair cabinet. He kept sneaking in the picture everytime my older son tried to take it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful @Daina.  How many twists did you do?


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful @Daina.  How many twists did you do?



@Prettymetty, thank you! I did a total of 4. I did a side part and then did 2 on each side.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

Daina said:


> After watching several videos I think I cracked the code on how to two-strand flat twist! They made soft waves that I wore today for work. Here is a pic that I snapped as I was taking a starting pic to monitor my Xcel 21 progress. Think I've found another style option for fall / winter. My plan is to rollerset once a month and try to make it last 2 weeks. The rest of the month I will bun 1 week and do a twist or braid out for the last week.


Your little man is just cracking up. (Lol) So funny!


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2016)

@faithVA, yes he was cause he was up to no good, he had my spray bottle of water  trying to hide it so he could get out of the bathroom with it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2016)

Tonight I'll moisturize my ends with Herbal Essences leave in and massage my scalp with Nioxin. I plan to wash again this Friday.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 20, 2016)

Cowashed and did a quick deep condition to my braids earlier. My scalp is still tingling from the rosemary and peppermint oil in KJ Naturals Hair Growth Conditioner. This is my first ever staple.

I also noticed my braids hang a good two inches from SL, it makes me wanna thow in some mini twist to see what they look like now


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil. Day 5 is complete, 2 more to go for the month of September.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2016)

I need to do my bedtime routine and tie up my hair. I will either wash it tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm headed out of the country tomorrow, so I need to re-roll my rollerset...I'm not ready to wash it just yet.


----------



## Daina (Sep 22, 2016)

I need to wash, wanted to last night but was too lazy.  I GHE'd instead and used my Xcel 21.  Because I have to chase the Xcel 21 with my scalp oil mix every night I am going to have to clarify this weekend as my scalp feels heavy.  Time also for a protein treatment, I really love Komaza it makes my hair so strong and really reduces shedding.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

Daina said:


> I need to wash, wanted to last night but was too lazy.  I GHE'd instead and used my Xcel 21.  Because I have to chase the Xcel 21 with my scalp oil mix every night I am going to have to clarify this weekend as my scalp feels heavy.  Time also for a protein treatment, I really love Komaza it makes my hair so strong and really reduces shedding.


Is the Xcel21 oily? I can't do oil based growth aides anymore,  but I'm interested in this one...


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

@Janet' have fun and safe travels


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Janet' have fun and safe travels



Thank you! I'm super duper excited!!


----------



## Daina (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Is the Xcel21 oily? I can't do oil based growth aides anymore,  but I'm interested in this one...



@Prettymetty, nope not at all it has a very watery consistency. I transferred mine from the spray bottle to an applicator bottle with a nozzle as the spray bottle was a bit cumbersome to use. Because it made my scalp itchy I follow each application with a castor/olive/peppermint oil mix I make.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Already sprayed Netwurks 21 on my scalp and Inversion completed for today - Day 6 complete.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

I cowashed,  deep conditioned, blow dried, straightened on low and redid my braids. Then I massaged my scalp with Nioxin. It's extra tingly,  because I put peppermint oil in my cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)


Wear those rollers girl. You will probably sleep for most of the flight anyway


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Wear those rollers girl. You will probably sleep for most of the flight anyway



I don't want to be uncouth but...


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 24, 2016)

My hair is sooooooooo itchy. 

Going to add a cowash during the week.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2016)

*This morning I:*

*Covered my previously texlaxed hair* with a mixture of Affirm Preservo and Chi Silk Infusion 

*Based my scalp* with Blue Magic Castor Oil Grease

*Texlaxed *with a mixture of Afirm Fiberguard Mild Lye relaxer, Keracare Restorative Mask and Sunflower Oil

*Mid-Protein treat* with a mixture of Affirm Sustenance and Neutral Silk Protein for 5 minutes

*Neutralized* with Affirm Neutralizing Shampoo followed by 1 minute of French Stabilizer Plus to further bring down pH - my hair is usually very hard after using the French Stabilizer and I don't know why but it makes my hair feel pretty strong so I keep using it.

*Deep Conditioning* with a combination of Bekura Cocoa Bark and YAM Nectar for 30 minutes.

*Oil Rinsing* in the shower with hot Pumpkin Seed Butter (melted)

*Detangling* with Terrene Fusions Moisturizing Detangling Cream

*Leave-In* with APB Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 24, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with SM Noni & Monoi and Superfruit for ~2 hrs. under plastic cap and 1.5 hrs under heat cap.
*CW'd *with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*Reconstructed* with Apoghee Curlific.
*R/O *with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd *with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade, DIY on length, Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.

I just looked at this picture I posted in another thread at the end of August and I think I'm a little past MBL.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz.
> *DC'd *with SM Noni & Monoi and Superfruit for ~2 hrs. under plastic cap and 1.5 hrs under heat cap.
> *CW'd *with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
> *Reconstructed* with Apoghee Curlific.
> ...




   YEP!! You sure are! Congrats to you!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!

BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!
> 
> BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


Have fun my friend.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 27, 2016)

JJamiah said:


> Have fun my friend.



Thank you, Beauty. BTW, you've been KILLEN EM with the makeup


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 28, 2016)

Cowashed with CD Hair Milk Cowash and did a quicky DC with KJ Naturals Hair Growth Conditioner last night.

My braids are super soft and my scalp is still tingling from the DC. Love it  I hope it's having some positive effects on growth.

I am also very much enjoying my new wig routine. My hair is braided down like it likes, my scalp can breathe at night, and my hair and scalp is loving the frequent wash/cowashing. I just hate how my wig looks like a wig. Sigh it can't all be perfect I guess.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2016)

I measured a few shed strands and I have 1.5 inches since February. That's 7 months! My growth rate needs a serious boost. I'm drinking some detox tea right now, but I really need to get some blood work done.


----------



## beauti (Sep 28, 2016)

*Still here... will be straightening some if not all of my hair in the next few days.*


----------



## Sanity (Sep 29, 2016)

After 3 weeks off not shampooing my hair (working overtime), I will pamper myself and prepare my hair for a protective braid-crochet style. My hair arrived last night! Can I make it to BSB by December 20th? Only time will tell! This style will last until December with maintenence every 3/4weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

My Nioxin scalp renew dermabrasion treatment should be here today. I will exfoliate, shampoo, and dc with Kerastase Densite mask.  Then I'll redo my celies.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 30, 2016)

Woo hoo @trclemons 
Your hair has gained good growth!
I knew it was gonna be good the day you posted this hair. 

I'm not in this challenge. I should of been
Who else in here hiding that length tho???


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

Overnight last night I Deep Conditioned on dry hair with 4 Bella Naturale' Cocoavonana mixed with Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner.

*Today I :*

Added a pre poo oil on top of my DC and allow it to sit for 20 minutes before detangling and washing it out
Shampooed with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
Quick rinse out with the remainder of the TF URM Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk. 

I also did a demi color on my hair as well, followed with a quick oil rinse to soften, leave-in and bun for the day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm thinking about doing a Manic panic purple rinse before my next bkt...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 4, 2016)

Pre- wash hot oil treatment with JBCO put in 8 Celie twists
Pre-wash Condition with Giovanni Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (for about 2 hours)
Wash/Condition (with Eta'e conditioner)
Rollerset...currently sitting under my NEW hair dryer


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 4, 2016)

I put some Nioxin Density Restoration on my scalp and moisturized my ends with Touchably Smooth cream. I think I'll cowash and dc tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Oct 8, 2016)

*So I did flat iron my hair. What a process! The results are great but it's such a time consuming process! Anyway, I'm keeping this hair straight for a month with no retouch.

  *


----------



## iVR (Oct 8, 2016)

So I got the tail cut off in May in the pic on the left and on the right my entire hairline is now in the same spot as of yesterday. There's at least an inch of it you can't see on the right because I'm trying to hold it all.  I didn't straighten my hair on the right. It's the result of a Bantu knot-out gone wrong and combed out lol.  Also switching styling products seems to have really done my hair good. It's no longer weighed down and chunky, but now has movement, volume, definition, and last most of the week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey ladies! I went swimming earlier so I'm giving my hair some tlc. I cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute and I'm doing a 20 minute dc with Cristalliste mask. Afterwards I'll blowdry with the comb attachment. I haven't used that thing in a while, but it works great.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2016)

Such lovely hair ladies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 11, 2016)

I finally received my new wig and it was way too blonde on the ends (ombre). I used Dark and Lovely brown dye to darken it to an ash blonde.

I plan on doing my purple rinse and second bkt either tomorrow or Thursday. My roots are getting too thick and unruly.


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2016)

*I gave myself a thorough trimming last night. I think I will weave it up and then wig it for rest of the year.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm doing a purple rinse right now (Manic panic Purple haze). Afterwards I will seal the color with color safe conditioner by Dark & Lovely. Then I'll clarify with Uncurly shampoo and do my second bkt.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been so hair lazy lately. My hair's basically been in a bun. I just don't feel the want to play in it the way I did before which is honestly a good thing. I was washing and styling my hair way too much. Leaving my hair alone is what got me to where I was before I bc'd. 

I know the low manipulation of just washing once a week and putting it in a bun until the next wash day will benefit my growth retention so I'm not really worried about my waning interest in my hair. 

I'm still taking my biotin religiously and it's really helping my hair grow in fast. I never could have expected to go from shoulder length to bsb in 19 months. I've also been drinking more water, taking a multi, and eating healthy so I'm expecting to see some really good growth over the next few months.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2016)

I did a purple rinse and bkt'd my hair today. Here's a closeup of the color without flash.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 376391 I did a purple rinse and bkt'd my hair today. Here's a closeup of the color without flash.


Your hair looks so healthy and pretty.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks @faithVA


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Oct 14, 2016)

How is everyone going?!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Still in this challenge but when I washed my hair tonight it's shorter than it was in August.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 16, 2016)

So my hair had been acting a little off recently. It seemed less defined and frizzy no matter what I did. Whether a braid out or a wash and go it just wasn't acting how it use to. Wash and goes seemed to fair better though so I was wearing them when I wanted to wear my hair out instead of braidouts which were a frizzy mess. 

I thought about what'd changed in my regimen and all the other changes I corrected except one. I was using heat with my dc's. I remember hearing overmoisturized hair is frizzier from Elle. So I didn't do the heat this wash to see if it would make my wash and go less frizzy and more defined.

I'm waiting for it to dry now but so far so good. If this comes out good I'll try a braidout next to see if it comes out better when I omit the heat too.


----------



## beauti (Oct 16, 2016)

*I didn't weave it up yet but my one year anniversary with dh is in 2 weeks so that's still on the agenda. Right now I just keep my straight hair in a bun and oil my ends with vitamin E oil every night and Shea Butter blend on the length.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 3 hours later... my hair is finally done.  I washed it, towel dried and blowdried with no products.  J didn't even use conditioner (per the instructions). Then I added the Uncurly keratin treatment to each section and combed through. I wore gloves to protect my hands,  but the fumes bothered my eyes a bit.
> 
> Once each section had Keratin I blowdried again and then flat ironed small sections on about 375. My hair feels great. Here is a pic of my bun. I'll take pics with my hair down tomorrow.View attachment 370761



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you @shawnyblazes 

@Prettymetty Is there a formaldehyde free version of this? I would prefer a treatment without that ingredient, or if anyone else knows of one without it. Also wanted to ask if you still have texture left and how long have you been doing it for? I don't mind my texture loosening a little bit but I don't want to lose my texture either, I'm honestly just looking for manageability and an alternative to dealing with these ssks that are working my nerves. 

TIA


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 18, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you @shawnyblazes
> 
> @Prettymetty Is there a formaldehyde free version of this? I would prefer a treatment without that ingredient, or if anyone else knows of one without it. Also wanted to ask if you still have texture left and how long have you been doing it for? I don't mind my texture loosening a little bit but I don't want to lose my texture either, I'm honestly just looking for manageability and an alternative to dealing with these ssks that are working my nerves.
> 
> TIA


I'm sure the ladies at Uncurly can make a formaldehyde free version.  Their customer service is amazing.  I got upgraded to the extra strength formula with no extra charge.

I have only done 2 treatments and I haven't did my first shampoo yet. The first treatment left my texture in tact, but my hair was softer and much easier to detangle.  It gives my hair slip... Also my straight styles last longer (no puffing, swelling or crinkly roots).


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 18, 2016)

@Prettymetty Thank you for responding. I will weigh my options and go from there.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2016)

I washed my hair earlier. I still have all of my texture, but it's softer and easier to detangle. It doesn't take much effort to straighten it either. I didn't feel like using heat so I just stretched it with 15 braids.


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 22, 2016)

Cut 2 inches off the sides because i couldn't stand the length differences and gaps anymore. At first i freaked until i blowdryed it and seen what a difference it made and the next day my protective style looked exactly the same except healthier and shinier.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Cut 2 inches off the sides because i couldn't stand the length differences and gaps anymore. At first i freaked until i blowdryed it and seen what a difference it made and the next day my protective style looked exactly the same except healthier and shinier.


Do you have any pics?


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Do you have any pics?


Not yet, I will update with a pic as soon as possible...


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2016)

@Caramel74 I just can't cut my V anymore. For some reason the back grows the fastest and I'm going to see how long it can grow. My goal is waist length/hip but I know if my tail is there my sides will probably still be around mbl. 

I'm going to start using Netwurks21 (growth aid) so that I can get to mbl by December.


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 23, 2016)

@Prettymetty Mine is the opposite the sides grow faster. I can get away with wearing it in the front. The last time  I had my hair flatironed at Mastercuts it was a guy and he kept going over it and over it over it burning the hell out of my poor fine strands. 


You could tell he was dying to cut it, lol. He kept asking me when I was getting it trimmed. When we looked at it though he pointed out if I cut "this much" off then the other pieces would catch up. So that's what prompted my trim yesterday. I figured it has to come off sooner or later so mine as well get it off now and have 4 months of healthier growth. Plus the whole extra shedding philosophy of having different lengths. On top of that I couldn't get the burnt smell out for awhile. I was freaking out swearing up and down never again. 

So it here it is my dear lovely sisters. It has no product in it and of course a little shrunken.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2016)

It looks lovely! Your curls are beautiful @Caramel74


----------



## victory777 (Oct 24, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty Mine is the opposite the sides grow faster. I can get away with wearing it in the front. The last time  I had my hair flatironed at Mastercuts it was a guy and he kept going over it and over it over it burning the hell out of my poor fine strands.
> 
> 
> You could tell he was dying to cut it, lol. He kept asking me when I was getting it trimmed. When we looked at it though he pointed out if I cut "this much" off then the other pieces would catch up. So that's what prompted my trim yesterday. I figured it has to come off sooner or later so mine as well get it off now and have 4 months of healthier growth. Plus the whole extra shedding philosophy of having different lengths. On top of that I couldn't get the burnt smell out for awhile. I was freaking out swearing up and down never again.
> ...


Very pretty! !


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you  @victory777 and @Prettymetty


----------



## Daina (Oct 25, 2016)

@Caramel74, very pretty curls!


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you @Daina


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2016)

I got my Netwurks21 spray yesterday. I use it morning and night. I only bought 2 bottles. If it increases my growth I'll get more...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepooing* this morning with a mixture of HQS The Slip Conditioner mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ
*Shampooing *with Redken Color Extend Manetics Shampoo
*Protein Treating* with a mixture of some leftover Keracare Super Reconstructor and Neutral Protein Filler
*Moisture DCing* with my small jar APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle...finally 
*Moisturizing* with Bel Nouvo Avo & Shea Hair Milk
*Plaiting my hair down* for my wig. I will be wigging it out for a couple weeks.


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2016)

Did an impromptu flat iron after a protein treatment...hopefully I can get this to last a few weeks. This will be my last flat iron of the year. Won't straighten again till March.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

Daina said:


> Did an impromptu flat iron after a protein treatment...hopefully I can get this to last a few weeks. This will be my last flat iron of the year. Won't straighten again till March.


. It's looking good. Hope to be in this challenge by March of Next year


----------



## Daina (Oct 30, 2016)

@victory777, thank you!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 30, 2016)

My hair in the back is officially bsl. It's at the top of my bra strap when stretched. The front is a bit shorter but still reaches the part of the bra that's at the bottom of my cleavage. 

My hair is also acting much better now that I've stopped using heat with my dc. From now on I'm going to do what I know works and stop experimenting. 

I can't wait to see where my hair's at by my birthday in April 2017.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2016)

I might do a mid week wash today just so I can dc again. I'll use Cristalliste and Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm missing that 2 inches because 4 months seems like a long time away. Why does so little make such a big difference. I keep trying to reassure myself that it had to come off. It was the ends so it seemed like nothing. It's not like I went and cut layers or anything. I can't imagine what the salon would have done to me. I'd probably have no hair left right now. Maybe I'll feel better when I have my hair done in December. I don't know what's up, even my other 4 braid protective style pretty much looked the same. That tail touching MBL was a big deal I guess.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2016)

Today was wash day.  I used Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner with aloe, rosemary and peppermint oil to wash and then I did a 30 minute dc with Cristalliste mask. Now I'm airdrying my hair a bit so that I can redo my wig braids.

Eta. braids are done and my hair was easy to detangle. However,  I had more shed strands than last week. Maybe it's because last week I used Densite dc...


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 5, 2016)

Still wigging and loving it.

Got busy and didn't wash or cowash my braids for 2 weeks which is unheard of for me. Somehow my scalp felt great and my hair was still soft. May stay with this routine. 

Still hoping to be grazing MBL on my December flat iron. 4 weeks from today  #overdrive


----------



## beauti (Nov 5, 2016)

*So it's been exactly one month and I still have the same braids under my wig. I've been moisturizing daily. will prepoo, dc,wash, and rebraid today. *


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 6, 2016)

So I washed my hair today and did a much needed protein treatment with Aphogee's 2 min recon. I left it on for around 5 min instead of the recommended 2. I then did a conditioner only wash and go like I normally do and omg my hair came out amazing. My hair is thick looking, defined, soft, and elongated. I had no idea a protein treatment could make such a difference in the performance of my hair. I'm def going to keep my moisture/ protein balance in check from now on.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 7, 2016)

Day 2 of wash and go after protein treatment







This is by far my fav wash and go. It looks even better in person.


----------



## Daina (Nov 7, 2016)

@BronxJazzy, very nice your curls look soft and super defined!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> @BronxJazzy, very nice your curls look soft and super defined!


Thanks. It does feel really soft and moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2016)

Pretty curls @BronxJazzy


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2016)

I cowashed my lace wig with the last bit of Chroma Captive mask. I wasn't a fan of that dc, so I figured I'd use it on my wig. Now I'm airdrying it on the patio

I ordered more Xcel21 since I'm on my last bottle. The first bottle lasted about 2 weeks. I only bought 2 bottles to start...That's a 1 month supply. I got 9 more bottles coming soon. I should be good until mid April


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2016)

Wash day. My scalp feels so refreshed.
I used Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner and did a 45 min dc with Therapiste (protein).


----------



## beauti (Nov 13, 2016)

*I ended up taking those cornrows out last week and did the works: prepoo, shampoo, and dc overnight(more like 2 nights). Then I put my hair in medium twists. *


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 18, 2016)

Re-did my cornrolls about a week and a half ago only because my edges were ratchet and I couldn't get them to lay down right.

Two more weeks until my end of year flat iron and I'm so excited to see my hair again. 

Still hopeful to be grazing MBL and I will if I have retained most of my growth from Xcel


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2016)

I put off washing my hair yesterday out of sheer laziness. Today I'll wash, dc, and rebraid. It has been 21 days since I took my start pic for Xcel21 so I will take another pic later


----------



## SweetestChick (Nov 20, 2016)

@Prettymetty your progress pics for Xcel 21 were amazing! I wish it worked like that for me lol. Keep us posted!

Hm I'm not sure if I can make BSL or not by the end of the year, but if you host a BSL/MBL challenge for next year, Do let me know. I'm down!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 20, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> @Prettymetty your progress pics for Xcel 21 were amazing! I wish it worked like that for me lol. Keep us posted!
> 
> Hm I'm not sure if I can make BSL or not by the end of the year, but if you host a BSL/MBL challenge for next year, Do let me know. I'm down!


Thanks hun. I spray twice a day even when I don't want to. If I keep this up I may have a fighting chance at mbl by the end of the year. I'll definitely keep yall updated. 

Next week I'm straightening my hair for Thanksgiving...I'll post a comparison from my last flat iron.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 20, 2016)

I wish we had another year as well. One year just seems like it's not enough when dealing with our types of hair and the problems we face with uneven growth, breakage, dryness, and slow growth.


----------



## beauti (Nov 21, 2016)

*I ended up taking those twists out and platting my hair instead. leaving them in until next length check if I can help it.*


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 22, 2016)

As we are nearing the end of our challenge, I would like to offer some encouragement to all my beautiful sisters. Don't give up, don't ever give up. Long healthy hair is wonderful. My main tip is that as one length hair grows, you are able to trim it yourself and control how much comes off so you never have to feel devastated ever again at the hands of someone who didn't understand the long strenuous journey you've endured. Love that hair girl. Ethnic women and our hair is beautiful, let it be natural. Rock that afro at home and say yup it's all mine baby! Love you all


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2016)

Tonight's flat iron


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 24, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Tonight's flat ironView attachment 380095 View attachment 380097


You made it, MBL !!


----------



## Daina (Nov 26, 2016)

Gave my hair the works yesterday after being straight for several weeks. I was concerned about heat damage after I let my BF who is a stylist color and flat iron my hair a few weeks ago. I was also worried that she had caused mechanical damage to my ends because of her rough handling of my hair. The good news is my curls returned with a vengeance and were ready to come out and play! The verdict is still out on my ends and I am going to give them extra attention over the next month. Currently air drying twists for a twist out.


----------



## beauti (Nov 26, 2016)

*I'm so anxious to see where I'm at by the end of the year! I really hope I make mbl *


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 26, 2016)

@Daina I always worry the same thing but chances are if your manipulation is once in a great while, your hair stands a very good chance of withstanding and recovering. For the most part it's when it's time after time because your hair is already weak and damaged to begin with. There are people who suffer damage after one time, but I bet there was still an underlying cause to begin with (overlapping chemical processes) or a circumstance like the heat was too high with no protectant, etc. It's always best to be extremely careful and avoid as much damage as possible. It's just not worth it unless you don't care if you have to BC and start allover again after.

You're doing all the right things! I'm glad you got to treat yourself and enjoy something different with that beautiful hard earned hair of yours.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm itching to blow out my hair. It's been a year since I straightened my hair. I'm slowly but surely trying to make mbl. 

My pull test from earlier today


----------



## Daina (Nov 26, 2016)

@Caramel74, thank you sis! She was just so rough with the detangling process. I wash my hair in sections and normally don't have issues detangling. After about 5 minutes I took the comb and water bottle and did it myself. She has hair dresser mentality and it just reconfirmed for me that doing my own hair is always the way to go. No one is going to be as patient and as loving as you will cause they have nothing to lose. If I can get more confident and more practice trimming my hair, I'll only let her color my hair. She's my bestie and I love her but she definitely set in her salon ways.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 27, 2016)

@Daina Anytime sis you know dat! 

You're so right about the salon mentality. We definitely have to be careful and tell them if they are doing something wrong. I should have said something when that guy was going over and over my hair w that hot A$$ iron. He won't get near my hair again, lol I recovered but I was really scared and my hair smelled burnt for days. It's just not worth it we work too hard and it takes too long.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2016)

I tried grape seed oil for the first time yesterday.  I know it's early,  but this could be love.

I used it on my ends after moisturizing and they were soft and smooth. Best of all there was no oily residue... I keep using it on my hands and nails too. I can already tell I'm going to need another bottle soon. I want to try the Napa valley brand next.


----------



## Daina (Nov 30, 2016)

@Prettymetty, grapeseed oil is awesome! I use it on my hair, skin, face and nails. It absorbs beautifully and I love over top of my DC's when I steam.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2016)

I have planned out my next 4 wash days. I'm trying to rotate my conditioners and make sure my protein moisture balance is in check.

Week 1: Chroma Riche shampoo & Masquintense
Week 2: Chroma Riche shampoo & Densite mask
Week 3: Uncurly clarifying shampoo & bkt (no conditioner)
Week 4: Fluidaliste shampoo & Maskeratine


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 2, 2016)

@Prettymetty Was just curious are you going to host another Bsl/Mbl or is it too much to do for another year?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty Was just curious are you going to host another Bsl/Mbl or is it too much to do for another year?


I definitely need another year. My left side grows much faster than the right so I may do a big trim in a few weeks  

I will post the new challenge later this month.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I definitely need another year. My left side grows much faster than the right so I may do a big trim in a few weeks
> 
> I will post the new challenge later this month.


kk babe thanks. That's why I asked bc I definitely could use another year myself. I was just looking at mine wet and a little shrunken. And the back of my hair is still SL when shrunken


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

Demi-coloring and deep conditioning my hair tomorrow. I haven't done anything to my hair in 3 weeks. My hair misses water. I had the flu and finally feel good enough to clean it, thank God.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> kk babe thanks. That's why I asked bc I definitely could use another year myself. I was just looking at mine wet and a little shrunken. And the back of my hair is still SL when shrunken


Gee yours is shoulder length, mine is neck length when shrunken,


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 4, 2016)

I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and it immediately puffed up. Combination of my flat iron and me forgetting to add my Texture Manageability System. No one was home so I decided to not even bother with a picture. I will flat iron in 2-3 weeks with a new flat iron and not forgetting my TMS for a pic to satisfy the challenge rules.

I am unhappy with my growth so I'm making an executive decision to enjoy it instead of focusing on length. Will no longer be protective styling and will be wearing my hair out 80/20 (instead of 20/80). I will not join anymore length challenges. I think i'm going with the Glam Twins method of straight hair fall/winter and curly (coily for me) spring/summer. I am excited.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Gee yours is shoulder length, mine is neck length when shrunken,


@Aggie Actually some parts are.. I just didn't want to say it, lol

It's crazy bc it leaves me in a position where most of it is so much longer and there isn't much else I can do except try to blend it and ignore it.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 4, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and it immediately puffed up. Combination of my flat iron and me forgetting to add my Texture Manageability System. No one was home so I decided to not even bother with a picture. I will flat iron in 2-3 weeks with a new flat iron and not forgetting my TMS for a pic to satisfy the challenge rules.
> 
> I am unhappy with my growth so I'm making an executive decision to enjoy it instead of focusing on length. Will no longer be protective styling and will be wearing my hair out 80/20 (instead of 20/80). I will not join anymore length challenges. I think i'm going with the Glam Twins method of straight hair fall/winter and curly (coily for me) spring/summer. I am excited.


@morgandenae

I'll be sad to see you go but I'm happy that you are making a decision to enjoy your hair as it is right now and going forward.

The length challenges can put some pressure on some people but it doesn't have to be that way. You can still lurk or use it as a support system. As for myself I just use it as a reminder to not damage my hair. And also had it not been for LHCF I would not have learned important hair care practices.

Anyway no matter what you decide it's been a pleasure and your hair is very long and healthy in your profile picture.


----------



## Daina (Dec 5, 2016)

I will be in for another year, even though I'm between MBL and WL I still need to trim out this heat damage.  I plan to self trim myself as much as possible and maybe only 1 professional trim next year. Just don't trust anyone to listen and trim based on my wants and not what they think is best. Hoping to get rid of all the damage by mid-year so I can push to WL by end of next year or early 2018.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 5, 2016)

@Daina 

That sounds like an awesome plan. I look forward to your update pics. MBL is very long on ethnic hair and the battle we face every single day. You're so right about trusting someone. After being devastated your entire life people hacking off too much.. 

Now that mostly all my layers are gonzo I just have my hot spots to deal with. But I think still trimming my own hair is the way to go. Unless for some reason I had to BC yet again. Don't ever let them do it wet and curly though.. you will definitely leave with no hair, lol.

Omg i had to run out of the chair one time. I was so mad. And pay triple the amount downstairs but she did it right and said: "I'm not even going to cut your hair, I'm going to give u a dusting.."


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 5, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @morgandenae
> 
> I'll be sad to see you go but I'm happy that you are making a decision to enjoy your hair as it is right now and going forward.
> 
> ...



Thanks hun. Girl I wish my ends looked that good that's a wig 

Maybe your right. Length challenges do keep you accountable. I'm still in the WL 2017 challenge so I'll stay put, give myself longer to reach my goals, and enjoy my hair safely.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

Completed day 1 of my inversions for December, no oil, 3 minute massage.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 6, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Thanks hun. Girl I wish my ends looked that good that's a wig
> 
> Maybe your right. Length challenges do keep you accountable. I'm still in the WL 2017 challenge so I'll stay put, give myself longer to reach my goals, and enjoy my hair safely.


Wow, that's a nice one, you can't even tell a little bit! Sounds like an awesome plan and we'll be here for you if you need or want us.


----------



## Daina (Dec 6, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @Daina
> 
> That sounds like an awesome plan. I look forward to your update pics. MBL is very long on ethnic hair and the battle we face every single day. You're so right about trusting someone. After being devastated your entire life people hacking off too much..
> 
> ...



@Caramel74, I have no problem getting up out of the chair. I also have no problem laying hands so rather than go to jail, it's best for me to learn! That way if I mess up its on me and nobody else. Plus I know I will be more conservative and take less. I have hairnorexia so it doesn't feel or look long to me although others can see it. I'm hoping full WL will help some of that feeling go away.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

Inversion - Day 2 complete, no oil and 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Caramel74, I have no problem getting up out of the chair. I also have no problem laying hands so rather than go to jail, it's best for me to learn! That way if I mess up its on me and nobody else. Plus I know I will be more conservative and take less. I have hairnorexia so it doesn't feel or look long to me although others can see it. I'm hoping full WL will help some of that feeling go away.


@Daina 

I hear you loud and clear sister. I just wrote this whole thing off topic then said whoa and erased it. I don't think we can PM each other bc I tried. Anyway.. I hear you.. 10 years ago matter of fact this month.. all I'm sayin... and even that's probably too much.. oh well


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2016)

I used the last bit of Kerastase Masquintense (travel size) today. A couple days ago I got the big jar of Masquintense from Target. It was marked $52, but for some reason it rang up $36. I saved some coins and I didn't have to pay for shipping.

The Kerastase site sells the same exact mask for $60 plus shipping. What a rip off!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2016)

I washed my hair earlier this evening with Densite. I just redid my braids...detangling was a little rough today because of build up on my roots. I may have to go down to using Xcel21 just once a day.

I also started collecting shed hair in sandwich bags after each detangle session. I have reduced the shedding by being more gentle and using shampoo instead of cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> *Starting Length:* APL
> *Goal Month:* Aug. 2016 BSL, Dec. 2016 MBL
> *Inches from BSL/MBL:* 4.5 inches from BSL, 6 inches from MBL
> *Regimen:* 1x week Oil prepoo, shampoo, steam DC. Protein 1x monthly. My hair unstretched is too short to brush against my clothes, so I don't protective style. Wash and Go, Braidouts or twists. Band and cover with satin bonnet nightly.
> *Starting Pic: *Will post after next wash day.



I never added my starting Pic. I'm attaching it and my 1 year update.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I never added my starting Pic. I'm attaching it and my 1 year update.
> 
> View attachment 382785 View attachment 382787



@Nightingale Wonderful progress. Your hair looks so lush and thick. I'm a slow grower but your pics have me looking forward to the inches next year has to offer.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 19, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Nightingale Wonderful progress. Your hair looks so lush and thick. I'm a slow grower but your pics have me looking forward to the inches next year has to offer.



Thanks! I actually thought I hadn't gained much, so this was a surprise to me.


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I never added my starting Pic. I'm attaching it and my 1 year update.
> 
> View attachment 382785 View attachment 382787



Nice! My progress could've been like this if it weren't for hair stylists cutting so much of my hair off every visit!  I am _so _done. I'm trimming my own ends next year.

Anyhoo...congrats hon! Looking great!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 20, 2016)

I would like to join the challenge  for next year . I'll be patiently waiting to add my info and pics.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 20, 2016)

@Nightingale your retention was on point this year! Excellent  progress.

I can't  believe  it's  already  time for me to straighten (bkt) and trim my hair. I will do it tomorrow afternoon. The 2017 challenge will probably  get started  tomorrow too.


----------



## beauti (Dec 21, 2016)

*The plan is to prepoo and dc sometime today and straighten tomorrow. Really not looking forward to the process but anxious to see what's going on up there! *


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2016)

I did my 3rd bkt and trimmed between 1/2 inch- 1 inch from each section. My hair seems so much thicker post trim. 

Here is my end of year pic.


----------



## Sanity (Dec 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I did my 3rd bkt and trimmed between 1/2 inch- 1 inch from each section. My hair seems so much thicker post trim.
> 
> Here is my end of year pic.


I think you are MBL! Woooo!!!!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 22, 2016)

I didnt make Bsl, But I am 1" inch or so past Apl!


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 22, 2016)

Took another inch off. It was exactly 2 months to the day of my last trim so I most likely just cut off what grew in 2 months. My hair was so ratty and uneven at the ends also detangling in the shower was getting scary. Hopefully this will make the difference and I can just get my grow on. I saved myself $60 bucks doing this myself. This middle section is killing me.  I'd rather do it slowly though I could never cut back up to that section it'd be way too short and I'd be devastated. It's better to take it off slowly and just keep practicing healthy hair strategies.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2016)

@Caramel74 are you going to join the new challenge? I started the thread yesterday


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair earlier this evening with Densite. I just redid my braids...detangling was a little rough today because of build up on my roots. I may have to go down to using Xcel21 just once a day.
> 
> I also started collecting shed hair in sandwich bags after each detangle session. I have reduced the shedding by being more gentle and using shampoo instead of cleansing conditioner.


How's your xcel21 progress? I only use it twice a week, but want to up it. In 13 weeks I've gotten 1.75" of growth. Normally I get 0.5" monthly, so it's a little boost considering it's only 2x weekly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> How's your xcel21 progress? I only use it twice a week, but want to up it. In 13 weeks I've gotten 1.75" of growth. Normally I get 0.5" monthly, so it's a little boost considering it's only 2x weekly.


I am getting over 1/2 inch a month with it. I did a 3 week progress pic last month and a 4 week progress pic yesterday. My faster growing left side went from 13 inches to 15 inches in 7 weeks. I haven't  measured the right side. I guess my next set of progress pics should be on that  side.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I am getting over 1/2 inch a month with it. I did a 3 week progress pic last month and a 4 week progress pic yesterday. My faster growing left side went from 13 inches to 15 inches in 7 weeks. I haven't  measured the right side. I guess my next set of progress pics should be on that  side.


Sounds good, promising!


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 are you going to join the new challenge? I started the thread yesterday


@Prettymetty Ofcourse I am love


----------



## beauti (Dec 24, 2016)

*Ok ladies, here are my end of year results. I'm grazing mbl stretched but I need a couple more inches before I claim it so hopefully I can early 2017. Will be signing up for that challenge.

 

 *


----------



## CopperRose (Dec 25, 2016)

where are you guys buying the xcel21 spray? The only sites I see it on look hella sketchy


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 25, 2016)

CopperRose said:


> where are you guys buying the xcel21 spray? The only sites I see it on look hella sketchy



Well I got mine from House of Beauty online. Not shady...I got my order 2 days after purchasing. No spills or damage done. Use paypal if you're nervous about the site. I haven't heard anything bad about the website yet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2016)

@CopperRose I ordered from House of Beauty twice. Shipping  is fast and they tape the bottles to prevent leaks.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 26, 2016)

CopperRose said:


> where are you guys buying the xcel21 spray? The only sites I see it on look hella sketchy



I got mine from Loco beauty.


----------



## Daina (Dec 26, 2016)

I've purchased from both HOB and Loco beauty with no issues. HOB has faster shipping so my last 2 orders were from them.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Ladies, here is my end of year update. I have learned so much in the year since I stopped lurking and joined the site. My hair is stronger and healthier and I've stopped bad habits like dominican blow-outs! I still have a ways to go to reach my ultimate goals but I am so grateful and thankful God has blessed my journey thus far. Happy New Year Ladies!

First pic is 12/15 and 2nd pic is from this morning.


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies, here is my end of year update. I have learned so much in the year since I stopped lurking and joined the site. My hair is so stronger and healthier and I've stopped bad habits like dominican blow-outs! I still have a ways to go to reach my ultimate goals but I am so grateful and thankful God has blessed my journey thus far. Happy New Year Ladies!
> 
> First pic is 12/15 and 2nd pic is from this morning.



Nice job Daina! Your hair does look noticeably healthier than your starter. Keep it up and thanks for the extra confidence booster. I _think_ I'm about where you started, so I may be able to surpass BSL and obtain MBL next year. _Especially _since I won't be relying on the salons to trim my hair anymore!

I'll be posting my starter tonight, so I'll have a better clue where I stand...  Edit: will be posting in the 2017 BSL/MBL challenge, not here.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Nice job Daina! Your hair does look noticeably healthier than your starter. Keep it up and thanks for the extra confidence booster. I _think_ I'm about where you started, so I may be able to surpass BSL and obtain MBL next year. _Especially _since I won't be relying on the salons to trim my hair anymore!
> 
> I'll be posting my starter tonight, so I'll have a better clue where I stand...  Edit: will be posting in the 2017 BSL/MBL challenge, not here.



@SweetestChick, thank you! I was very fortunate this past year. You can definitely make MBL next year! I was APL with unhealthy hair this time last year. Even small changes can make a big difference. Still have my eye on that split-ender also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow @Daina! Your progress is amazing.


----------



## Daina (Jan 1, 2017)

@Prettymetty, thank you!


----------

